#ubuntustudio 2010-03-09
<johncomposed> hi, I recently installed ubuntustudio, and am having some problems with jack
<johncomposed> i can start the jack server, but when i do, i don't get any sound
<johncomposed> on any application
<johncomposed> anybody have any ideas?
<dreamer_> has anyone here got jack+pulse working in lucid
<dreamer_> everytime I fire up jack with pulse apps won't start and I get Bus error (core dumped) messages from almost all apps I try to run (even ubuntu-bug)
<whammo> hi folks
<whammo> fresh install of 9.10, installing ubuntustudio packages right now, can anybody tell me if there is yet a workaround for pulse to play nice with JACK short of removing it?
<paradoxuncreated> did you people try Con Kolivas patch?
<jussi01> paradoxuncreated: hrm?
<paradoxuncreated> Con Kolivas recently released a desktop patch for the kernel (2.6.33). I tried it, and I ran 8x2 samples latency at 44.1khz (0.363 ms) stable it seems.
<bobbyroberts> does this channel help with video issues?
<bobbyroberts> MBP 2.4/2gib Ubuntu 9.10 Nvidia driver issues
<RemunJ66> Great being here
<meatron> hi, i installed ubuntu studio yesterday, huge difference since i tried it last couple of years ago, congrats!
<meatron> i have couple of questions though: I can't change the sample-rate on Creole, it seems fixed on 48000, any way to change it?
<meatron> or alternatively any suggestions for a similar software?
<meatron> i read about rackarrack, but can't find a package... compile it from source??
<meatron> Beast looks pretty interesting, but it doesn't work with jack. So what's the point?
<meatron> ok, seems no one is listening. anyway, i am pretty impressed... thank you maintainers! me goes compiling rackarrack and guitarix...
<meatron> one more thing, jackbeat refuses to start, here the log: http://pastebin.org/107890
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-10
<cboyer1951> hello all
<cboyer1951> i'm all screwed up on my installation, i had ubuntustudio installed 3 days ago... then i changed partitions, and it messed it up
<cboyer1951> so i reinstalled using ubuntu i386 and there's nothing set for audio at all, so beginning over...i see on the website there is a way to upgrade this to ubuntu studio.. so I'm ready to do that :)
<cboyer1951> anyone here able to help me with my setup?
<cboyer1951> am i live here?
<raven> hi
<raven> i need a replacement for cubase - any ideas?
<jussi01> raven: remind me what cubase does again?
 * jussi01 guesses ardour...
<v-star> how's it going guys?
<holstein> not bad v-star
<v-star> any of you using...I hate to say it because I am aware of their hostility...a MOTU interface?
<holstein> i got a presonus firepod
<holstein> is that firewire?
<vstar> yes
<vstar> I also have a m-audio firewire solo
<vstar> neither of which seems to be working with the ffado drivers
<vstar> even though both are shown as "known to work"
<holstein> drag
<holstein> yeah i was just checking http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list&filter0=motu&filter1=&op2=OR
<vstar> did you have to tweak stuff to get the firepod working?
<holstein> i use to
<holstein> now its plug and play pretty much
<vstar> I haven't been digging much into the issue yet, I was really hoping someone had encountered it.
<holstein> have either of them ever worked under linux for you?
<vstar> so much for quick fixes ;)
<vstar> I haven't tried.
<holstein> OK
<holstein> SO
<vstar> up until recently, I hadn't considered linux as a studio option
<holstein> you launch qjackctl
<holstein> and run it
<holstein> and no luck?
<holstein> errors pop up?
<vstar> I'll have to look at it later today.
<vstar> not near the studio box right now and no remote access configured.
<holstein> but you try using jack right?
<vstar> negative.
<holstein> OH
<holstein> thats probably the issue
<vstar> so, just use qjack and try to configure it that way?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you can run...
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<vstar> which is why there is a section about jack on the FAQ
<holstein> to troubleshoot for permission errors
<vstar> gotcha
<holstein> you dont really need/want to run jack as root
<holstein> BUT there is some permissions tweaking to do
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<vstar> due to the nature of what it is, I can understand that.
<holstein> i think most of the tweaking is on that site
<holstein> or linked to it
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> just do sudo at first
<holstein> then you'll know if its working without pulling too much hari out :)
<holstein> hair*
<holstein> ALSO, join #opensourcemusicians if your interested
<vstar> I probably would have had better luck if I hadn't done the initial install in the wee hours of the morning. ;)
<holstein> lots of jack/ardour and other talk there
<vstar> awesome.
<vstar> I have never used ardour before now
<holstein> jack and ardour are quite amazing really
<holstein> what were you using before?
<holstein> DAW wise?
<vstar> I've been a linux admin for years and I didn't realize until I was browsing through stuff a few weeks ago just how mature some of the products have become.
<vstar> cubase and occasionally FL studio
<vstar> I had considered going to a mac and Logic until I stumbled across ubuntu studio
<holstein> i had cubase on xp for a long time
<holstein> jack is the learning curve for linux really
<holstein> but, i really like the flexibility jack makes possible
<holstein> i guess it depends on what you trying to do production wise
<holstein> the 5.1 audio editing is still behind
<holstein> and some video
<vstar> I'm converting a whole room in the house to a studio for my material
<holstein> and lots of new midi synth coming out all the time relly
<holstein> reall*
<holstein> really*
<holstein> BUT if your multitracking audio for a stereo master
<holstein> things are more than far enough along for that
<vstar> That will serve my purposes
<holstein> and lots of other electronic music too
<holstein> ardour will be getting MIDI soon
<holstein> 3.x release
<vstar> I'm a traditionalist
<vstar> I play about 9 instruments
<holstein> COOL
<vstar> so I use very little midi
<holstein> well, you wont miss a thing then :)
<holstein> plugins are awesome
<vstar> I haven't played with anything yet due to the interface issue
<vstar> I'm gonna dig into jack tonight, though
<holstein> we'll get your sorted out
<vstar> doing a little research....netjack....have you used it?
<holstein> you*
<vstar> does it work well?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i set up a test rig
<holstein> with my main desktop audio box
<holstein> and a laptop
<holstein> works well
<vstar> Have you tried it over the internet?
<holstein> you know
<holstein> i tried
<vstar> massive failure?
<holstein> and the guy that i was trying it with and i never got it going
<vstar> hmmm
<holstein> theres a helpful dev in #jack though
<holstein> and he gave us suggestions
<vstar> I might give it a whirl.
<holstein> and we never got around to trying it again
<vstar> I'd like to polish my long distance collab
<holstein> have you checked out ninjam?
<holstein> http://ninjam.com/
<vstar> However, the local network is great too, since I can get the main box out of my recording area
<holstein> kinda cool
<holstein> i used it (netjack) to slave off some softsynths to the laptop
<holstein> kind of a poor mans dual core
<holstein> locally it worked great
<holstein> im sure it would do as well over the net too
<holstein> we just had a network issue
<holstein> i think
<vstar> ninjam looks like the hotness
<vstar> I can try a server on this box and see if I can get it working.
<holstein> its interesting
<holstein> the way it integrates network lag in
<holstein> and its pretty easy to get going
<holstein> they got test servers up
<holstein> if you just want to try the client and get in there
<holstein> and theres a ninjam server on somebodys box over at #opensourcemusicians
<vstar> yeah, I might dig into that first and come back to the server
<vstar> this box is on pretty high bandwidth and I have another host as well
<holstein> but its been a while since its been used :/
<vstar> I joined that channel
<vstar> holstein, you are a breath of fresh air on irc, btw
<holstein> :)
<VehementStar> too much hostility on IRC anymore
<holstein> can be
<holstein> i dont understand
<holstein> wy
<holstein> why*
<VehementStar> I'm not really sure.
<VehementStar> artistically inclinded people tend to be a little more laid back, though ;)
<VehementStar> even the geeky ones
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-11
<_dreamy> does anyone knows an application to record video and soumd ? simultaneously ?
<_dreamy> maybe some that could be on synaptics
<jussi01> _dreamy: like from a webcam?
<jussi01> I think cheese can do it...
<jussi01> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<nyaa> is there any tool with ubuntu studio for fine tuning the kernel?  I'm trying to get more fps out of it =)
<_dreamy> jussi01: yes, however with sound too .. from  mic
<jussi01> _dreamy: as I said, I think cheese does sopund also.
<_dreamy> like the videos from you tube are recorded...
<_dreamy> ok
<_dreamy> ty
<jussi01> in any case, its not a lot of work to install and try it
<_dreamy> nice , ty for the info
<astraljava> Hey Jussi, how're you doing?
<Andillusion> hi there...
<duncanidaho1> I'm trying out cinelerra for the first time.  It seems pretty cool so far but I can't get audio to work.
<holstein> hmmm
<VehementStar> so...
 * holstein wonders if you need to use jack
<VehementStar> I was working on the issue last night, holstein.
<VehementStar> And my machine finally bit the dust
<holstein> hey VehementStar
<holstein> OH
<VehementStar> So, I'm upgrading sooner than expected.
<holstein> computer-fail
<holstein> drag
<VehementStar> complete mobo failure
<VehementStar> it was coming, though
<holstein> i need to do the same
<VehementStar> I'd been having some weird issues for months
<holstein> put my current box on server duty
<VehementStar> keys on the keyboard would stop working and then start again 2 hours later
<holstein> put my current server in the trash ;)
<VehementStar> I'm going to quad core with a minimum of 4GB of ram
<holstein> sweet
<VehementStar> I'm eventually gonna go to 16
<holstein> im thinking a dual core might do it for me
<VehementStar> I was on dual
<VehementStar> which was nice
<holstein> what graphics?
<VehementStar> nvidia...I forget the exact model
<VehementStar> pretty high end
 * holstein doesnt have any multi cores in the house
<holstein> well, one that i repaired for a guy ;)
<VehementStar> I went to dual core about 2 years ago
<holstein> what graphics card are you going to get?
<VehementStar> I just damaged the board with a lot of heat
<VehementStar> I'm gonna stick with what I have now for now
<holstein> im thinking intel onboard
<holstein> now-adays
<VehementStar> I'm gonna upgrade shortly before SW:ToR comes out next year
<holstein> intel is well supported
<VehementStar> my graphics card works great in ubuntu studio
<holstein> and im not going to game on thes box
<holstein> just a studio rig
<VehementStar> I hear ya
<VehementStar> you don't need high end unless you're gonna do a lot of render work with blender or something
<holstein> nah
<VehementStar> if it's music only, I wouldn't worry
<holstein> just let me see the ardour edit window :)
<VehementStar> indeed
<VehementStar> I think I might play with blender a bit
<VehementStar> I installed everything when I install US
<holstein> i got a wacom tablet
<holstein> my pop just gave it to me
<holstein> old one
<VehementStar> cool
<holstein> i plugged it into my netbook
<holstein> and it works
<holstein> i dont think i have any interest in blender though
 * holstein lunch... BBL
<VehementStar> I'm outta here anyway
<VehementStar> gotta go get allergy shots
<xiven> Hey everyone
<xiven> I am having an issue with the Splash loading screen for UbuntuStudio, the graphics like get misaligned and double printed during the loading phase. I have tried to reinstall it, but that hasn't solved it. Any ideas?
<holstein> hey xiven
<holstein> is it just the splash?
<holstein> when you get into the desktop is is cool
<holstein> ?
<holstein> is this karmic?
<holstein> is it cool*
<xiven> Sorry, yeah the desktop is fine..its just the splash screen
<xiven> I'm multitasking, forgot to check the channel..
<holstein> xiven: have you tried changing the theme?
<holstein> i never install ubuntustudio
<xiven> Yeah, I had tried changing it to the regular Gnome splash, and then back.
<holstein> i just do a vanilla install and add the packages
<holstein> hmm
<xiven> I installed it because I was/am thinking of getting into the music mixing business..
<holstein> xiven: was the regular splash funky too?
<xiven> Nah, it was fine.
<holstein> well, there you go
<holstein> i install the ubuntu studio packages i need
<xiven> Hmm..
<holstein> not the themeing
<holstein> although
<holstein> the themeing is nice
<xiven> maybe the splash for ubuntustudio is buggy
<holstein> just switch to the normal gnome one i say
<xiven> I liked it because regular Ubuntu developers don't seem to put anything pretty looking into their deallll
<xiven> deal....*
<xiven> For that I would do dpkg-reconfigure gnome2-splash-theme right?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> ive only done that in the GUI
<xiven> I'm not even sure how to do it in the gui lol
<holstein> which might have changed in karmic
<xiven> I do most of my administration tasks in the shell
<holstein> im migrating that way
<xiven> Well, using the GUI stuff believe it or nor can take longer to do those tasks
<xiven> There is less processing required for shell commands lol
<xiven> I have never been able to convert myself to a pure shell user though, I know some linux people do EVERYTHING in the shell (xterm technically, some without a desktop environment at all), but I just can't adjust to that lol
<xiven> I can't use IRC for example using a shell...
<xiven> Unless something is broken and I cannot access the desktop..but I do not enjoy the experience heh
<xiven> lol sorry...my fingers run like my mouth..sometimes I don't know when to stfu :P
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i run irssi now
<holstein> so i can use screen
<xiven> Does irrsi even have a terminal gui??
<holstein> nah
<holstein> just text
<xiven> I'd check..but I'm actually using Vista..i run Ubuntu through VirtualBox ( I can't completely pull myself away from Windows).
<holstein> curses
<xiven> Ahh
<xiven> Curses is a poor excuse for graphics if you ask me
<xiven> Although it did work well for Zinc
<xiven> One of my main issues is probably that I don't constraign myself to one client, or one program
<xiven> I'll use whatever is in front of me..but sometimes, that actually makes you less productive.
<holstein> i like that
<holstein> your more flexible
<xiven> Yeah..but I do take a productivity hit.
<holstein> computer user instead of a software user :)
<xiven> Makes me have to search for features..or something they call a feature will need adjusted, and I'll have no idea how.
<xiven> Yeah, just means I waste time in some cases doing something the hard way which IDE's do automatically, but I either don't know it..or don't know how to make it do it.
<xiven> What do you do? I mean are you just a linux user, or are you into software,web,networking or something?
<duncanidaho1> What is the best method and tool to capture video via firewire in Linux?  I'd like to edit with cinelerra, but I seem to be unable to capture with it.  I can only capture in kino when I run it with sudo.
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-12
<smc> does anybody know the proper settings for cinelerra 2.1CV on Juanty
<holstein> hey smc
<smc> holstein, hello
<smc> do you know anything about cenelerra
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i only do audio :/
<smc> nobody else does much ether
<holstein> have you tried the mailing list?
<smc> My problem is audio
<holstein> OH
<holstein> hmm
<smc> It only has alsa settings and juanty uses pluse
<holstein> maybe you need jack
<holstein> you got a minute?
<smc> yae
 * holstein looks
<holstein> well
<holstein> have you used jack smc ?
<smc> no what's jack
<holstein> http://jackaudio.org/
<holstein> its what i use
<holstein> pulse suspends
<holstein> and jack routes audio in or out of software and hardware
<holstein> very cool
<holstein> a little overkill for what you need
<holstein> BUT im wondering if it wont do what you want
<smc> Yea Every thing is working so far except the sound in cinelerra
<holstein> you could try it
<smc> I don't want to brake it everything else, will jack make me rework everything
<holstein> nah
<holstein> you can just try it
<holstein> no issues
<holstein> do you have an ubuntu studio install?
<smc> Skype has a little trouble some times
<holstein> or did you get packages on a vanilla?
<smc> no I'm running crunchbang which is juanty right now
<holstein> OK
<holstein> in that case
<holstein> you dont have jack installed
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> #! is great by the way :)
<smc> with these low end machines if I'm going to do any haevy work like video or audio I need a lite desktop.
<smc> I'm be back another day, I'm setting up this box to do some presentations, mixing Photos,music, and short video clips. For memintos of brithdays and baby shows and such., It's a little late see you anther day.
<holstein> http://code.goto10.org/projects/puredyne/
<holstein> you could try that
<smc> ok
<holstein> its an ubuntu based live distro
<holstein> you wouldnt want to install it
<holstein> but, i think setting up jack, and getting it to run
<holstein> is a little more fiddly than what i think your looking for
<holstein> and your not doing any other audio
<holstein> SO you wont really benifit from the work
<smc> I fiddle all the time. any ideas a help, and I well check out puredyne, I'm a distro junky.
<smc> thanks.
<smc> see ya
<holstein> later
<usuario_> hello i need help connecting multiple computers up to the internet from a router.  any suggestions
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-13
<tucemiux> hello?
<tucemiux> join #opensourcemusicians
<funkyHat> OUCH ⢁(
<funkyHat> I just managed to get rosegarden to make a noise using the "calf filterclavier DSSI" synth plugin, but it was really loud
<funkyHat> And didn't sound much like any instrument...
<funkyHat> Ah, I switched to the xsynth plugin and it works now ⡈)
<funkyHat> Can't get fluidsynth to work though
<holstein> funkyHat: you have sound fond files?
<holstein> fluidsynth doesnt do anything on its woen
<holstein> own*
<holstein> it needs soundfont files
<funkyHat> holstein: yeah I have fluid-soundfont-g{m,s} installed
<funkyHat> I selected -gm
<funkyHat> I get this error when I select the fluidsynth plugin "fluidsynth-dssi: error: unrecognized configure key"
<holstein> funkyHat: and no luck?
<holstein> hmm
<funkyHat> holstein: Oh, it's working now
<holstein> awesome
<holstein> i do very little MIDI
<funkyHat> Perhaps I didn't close rosegarden properly after installing fluidsynth
<holstein> i was scratching my head as to who could be helpful ;)
<funkyHat> I don't really do much myself, I'm trying it out for a friend, though rosegarden looks quite good so I may play some more
<funkyHat> Thanks ⢁)
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-14
<duncanidaho1> suddenly I cannot see any text created in gimp.  I cannot paint a white canvas with another color on a new layer or otherwise...any ideas?
<rlameiro> duncanidaho1: maybe you hide it on the layers
<rlameiro> i am not a gimp expert
<rlameiro> just a guess
<duncanidaho1> no the layers are all visable
<rlameiro> did you check the color of the text?
<duncanidaho1> yep
<rlameiro> well
<rlameiro> sorry
<duncanidaho1> I can't even paint
<rlameiro> I am not really an expert
<rlameiro> maybe
<rlameiro> save and open it again
<rlameiro> ...
<rlameiro> dont really know
<rlameiro> i am an audio guy
<duncanidaho1> ok thanks
<duncanidaho1> oh do you use audacity or ardour?
<rlameiro> sometimes
<rlameiro> yes
<duncanidaho1> what do you prefer to use?
<rlameiro> Ardour
<rlameiro> but ardour is a more "professional" tool
<rlameiro> it depends what you want to do
<adorabelle> ubuntu-studio 9.10... when jack is turned off (using alsa), sometimes after a while, sound just simply stops working for a given application (vlc, in this case).  have to restart the app to get sound back :/
<rlameiro> adorabelle: tha only hapens to me using flash in the browser
<adorabelle> yeah, i've had it happen with flash as well
<adorabelle> any ideas on the cause?
<rlameiro> nope
<adorabelle> hmm
<rlameiro> just waiting for the new release of 10.10
<rlameiro> :D
<adorabelle> when is that due out?
<rlameiro> jack works well so
<rlameiro> april
<adorabelle> yeah, i'd rather have everything possible running through jack
<rlameiro> sorry i said 10.10
<rlameiro> its 10.4
<adorabelle> ah
 * adorabelle waits anxiously
<rlameiro> adorabelle: you could try and help testing the alpha release :D
<adorabelle> it'll be like christmas morning :)
<adorabelle> if i had another machine to mess with it on, i would
<adorabelle> although, i'm picking up a macbook pro shortly, so i'll be able to free up this machine, so maybe i can
<rlameiro> please do
<rlameiro> i am waiting for my 2nd hdd for my laptop to do testing also
<adorabelle> if you get to it before i do, let me know how it works out :)
<rlameiro> people are sying that the alpha release is very nice
<rlameiro> altough i dont know if jack is really prepared on the alpha
<adorabelle> *nod*
<guber> howdy folks...i'm new to ubuntu studio...having trouble starting jack.  Is there a standard newbie page?  I installed the linux-rt kernel and rebooted and cant run qjackctl unless i run it as root or untick the [] realtime option and then i get a steady flow of xruns without even running ardour or anything
<holstein> guber: hey
<guber> I installed the linux-rt kernel but uname -r shows: 2.6.31-20-generic
<guber> holstein: hey
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> take a look at these suggestions
<guber> holstein: thanks, i'll check it out
<holstein> the root thing is probably permissions
<holstein> and hopefully the xruns is limits.conf related
<guber> holstein: i probly should have mentioned i installed Ubuntu Studio via a regular ubuntu install and got the ubuntustudio-desktop pakages
<holstein> guber: check out #opensourcemusicians for more help :)
<holstein> guber: me too
<guber> ok, cool
<holstein> you just gotta do some more tweaking
<holstein> i prefer that method
<holstein> upgrading from a standard install
<guber> holstein: yeah, my arch box ran jack as user in real time with a preemp kernel with no problems or tweaking
<adorabelle> most likely you're not a member of the "audio" group or some such
<holstein> sudo adduser username audio
<holstein> something like that
<adorabelle> erm... not quite, but i think that doc probably details it
<holstein> hey adorabelle
<adorabelle> hi
<adorabelle> i just cheat and vi /etc/group, append my username to the appropriate group, logout, log back in :)
<guber> adorabelle: nope, i just added audio group and still the same error
<holstein> guber: what audio device?
<guber> gonna read that page now
<holstein> firewire?
<adorabelle> *nod*  guber i ended up adding myself to the root group.. the audio device permissions were root only and wasn't sure the ubuntu-approved method to fix it.
<guber> holstein: CAD u37  usb condensor mic
<adorabelle> i was in a rush to get it working, that worked...
<guber> adorabelle: i'm about one headache away from going back to arch
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> guber: is this lucid?
<adorabelle> i know, i had a few headaches and head-scratching moments when setting it up too...
<guber> holstein: karmic
<holstein> ive been hoping to have time to install lucid and check out the studio packages
<guber> i might try AV Linux...that guy actually makes a good setup
<guber> i've used it before
<holstein> karmic is technically a testing version
<holstein> not a long-term support
<holstein> w00t
<holstein> yeah, i liked AV too :)
<guber> yeah, karmic sux
<holstein> thats what im running now
<holstein> and its going well
<guber> i think you just helped me seal the deal...gonna stop wrestling with this karmic kaka and go with AV Linux, if that fails i'm goin back to Arch
<guber> i dont need much for a one mic input :)
<holstein> dont tell anyone ;)
<holstein> really, you should check out lucid though
<guber> holstein: heheh
<RemunJ66> Hi to all. Any Blender users here?
<rlameiro> guys
<rlameiro> ubuntustudio dev meeting is almost starting
<RemunJ66> dev meeting?
<RemunJ66> i am new here you know :-\
<rlameiro> lol
<rlameiro> you can assist if you want :D
<RemunJ66> Perfect, but how can i assist?
<rlameiro> RemunJ66: i think there are few peopl
<rlameiro> the meeting is being postponded
<tjingboem> i have no borders around the windows. How come?
<tjingboem> the answer is metacity --replace
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-07
<tertl3> hi
<virtu> hi
<AutoStatic> Hello virtu
<virtu> AutoStatic: hi, how are you? =)
<AutoStatic> I'm fine and you?
<virtu> me too =)
<virtu> listening to a nice synth sound from korg m3
<virtu> at youtube
<AutoStatic> :)
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na1mLpjxmYY
<AutoStatic> He he, that's unchartered territory for me, external synths
<virtu> "This music is dedicated to the two Voyager spacecraft and to the people who made them possible."
<AutoStatic> Cool stuff, listening to it now too
<virtu> very cool... very "spacy" music
<AutoStatic> It sure is, a bit too cheesy for my taste but all in all a nice track
<virtu> =)
<virtu> I also thinks that music was very well produced and edited
<acerimmer> Added a mixer/mic combo to my UbuntuStudio - but does it work with linux?  http://youtu.be/xyVPCPRamTA?hd=1
<holstein> acerimmer: nice :)
<holstein> keep 'em coming
<acerimmer> *blush*  thx
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-10
<virtu> Hi holstein, do you have any idea how can I get a new mac mini for a nice price?
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-11
<soniku> Good evening! I hear this real-time kernel is pretty nifty. Anybody know anything about it?
<jo-erlend> should it be ok to connect two microphones to a single mic input using a splitter?
<bc81> hey there.  i'm on Ubuntu 10.10 & trying to get this MIDI input device (http://www.ionaudio.com/discoverkeyboardusb) working with milkytracker.  the keyboard works in other programs (VMPK, Piano Booster etc.) but not milky.  any tips, i've been searching around all day..can't figure this one out
<AutoStatic> jo-erlend: If the mic input is stereo then it's no problem if you split it to 2x mono
<AutoStatic> bc81: MilkyTracker and MIDI is very, very iffy
<AutoStatic> Which version of Milky does 20.20 have?
<AutoStatic> 10.10 I mean
<bc81> AutoStatic: not sure what it was, i upgraded to the latest with a ppa (MIDI not working in either version)
<AutoStatic> Which PPA?
<bc81> AutoStatic: i used the one that waslinked from the milkytracker download page: https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<AutoStatic> Ah ok, that shoudl work, I've used that one too for 10.04
<AutoStatic> ^^should
<AutoStatic> SOme times it works, sometimes it doesn't, not sure why
<AutoStatic> That doesn't help you of course
<AutoStatic> Your MIDI connections are set up right?
<bc81> well, that's just the thing i don't know how to set them up.  to get them working with the other programs i mentioned, i just started fluidsynth in a terminal and everything worked fine
<bc81> is there some kind of software i can use to set up MIDI connections?
<AutoStatic> aconnectgui
<AutoStatic> Or if you use JACK, QjackCtl and then the ALSA tab of the Connections window
<bc81> AutoStatic: ok, got the JACK running..in the ALSA tab of connections..now what?  there's a "MIDI through" and "ION Laptop Piano" in each column, i tried running VMPK but now it's not working where earlier it was with fluidsynth in a terminal
<bc81> this is so convoluted
<AutoStatic> He he, it's not comvoluted, it's modular ;)
<AutoStatic> ^^convoluted
<AutoStatic> You want to use FluidSynth with your MIDI keyboard?
<AutoStatic> Or MilkyTracker?
<AutoStatic> And did you try aconnectgui? I ask this because MilkyTracker does support JACK but only after some tweaking.
<bc81> ok, i;ll try aconnectgui again..i want to use midi keybord with milkytracker
<bc81> haha got it! thanks man..whew that only took all day
<AutoStatic> The MilkyTracker MIDI connection is called RtMidi Input Client btw
<AutoStatic> Ah cool!
<bc81> yea, it wan't all connected i just had to go out from piano into midi through port-0
<bc81> that was the missing step
<bc81> my next question, any way to start these different software and have them automatically make the proper connections in aconnectgui?
<AutoStatic> You could use a little script
<AutoStatic> There are session managers, but they only work with JACK
<AutoStatic> And JACK and MilkyTracker needs some fiddling
<AutoStatic> Something like this:
<AutoStatic> #!/bin/bash
<AutoStatic> milkytracker &
<AutoStatic> vmpk &
<AutoStatic> sleep 2
<AutoStatic> aconnect VMPK RtMidi
<AutoStatic> That starts MilkyTracker and VMPK, then waits 2 seconds so those apps can start and then it connects the VMPK output with the MilkyTracker MIDI input
<bc81> AutoStatic: that's brilliant, thanks.  just what i needed to get started in this stuff.  only problem i'm having with that is VMPK only makes sound when fluidsynth is started, i'm going to try adding a line in that script.  see i don't know what is and isn't compatible, there's so much to learn
<bc81> no, when i do that still no sound in VMPK, and input not recognized in milky
<bc81> maybe its the command used to start fluidsynth: fluidsynth -g 2 -C 0 -R 0 -r 22050 -c 6 -z 128 -l -a alsa -o audio.alsa.device=plughw:0 -o midi.alsa_seq.id=fs /usr/share/sounds/sf2/FluidR3_GM.sf2 /usr/share/sounds/sf2/FluidR3_GS.sf2
<AutoStatic> VMPK is a virtual MIDI keyboard, it doesn't make any sound by itself
<AutoStatic> I've never used fluidsynth from the command line so I'm not sure
<bc81> there's a GUI?
<AutoStatic> Try Qsynth
<bc81> ok
<AutoStatic> Or jack-dssi-host fluidsynth.so
<AutoStatic> from the command line
<AutoStatic> Both apps need JACK to run though
<AutoStatic> Ah, no, Qsynth can also run with just ALSA
<AutoStatic> qsynth -a alsa
<AutoStatic> Oops, I meant jack-dssi-host fluidsynth-dssi.so if you want to use the FluidSynth DSSI plug-in as stand-alone app.
<bc81> AutoStatic: i get errors for that command (after installing the package dssi-host-jack) http://pastebin.com/28UvtmQp
<AutoStatic> sudo apt-get install fluidsynth-dssi
<bc81> there's loads of static after loading soundfonts: /usr/share/sounds/sf2/FluidR3_GM.sf2 & FluidR3_GS.sf2
<bc81> sigh, it's ok i'll just stick to running one thing at a time (either fluidsynth+Piano Booster, or aconnect+milky)
<AutoStatic> static is probably a sample rate issue
<bc81> well, i'll try to sort that out later, i can't thank you enough for all your help
<AutoStatic> NP
<Daviey> Hello!
<Daviey> Would it make you sad if jack lost firewire support?
<Daviey> (for natty)
<AutoStatic> Why would JACK loose FireWire support for Natty?
<Daviey> AutoStatic, sorry, missed this - not being hilighted.
<Daviey> We are looking to demote libffado from main, jack - being on main, can't depend on it.
<AutoStatic> Daviey: so libffado will move to universe?
<Daviey> AutoStatic, that is the plan
<Daviey> or, the desired thing :)
<AutoStatic> Daviey: iirc actually the jackd-firewire package does the 'bridging'
<AutoStatic> Daviey: So if that would move to universe I don't see much issues
<AutoStatic> Daviey: but is part of the JACK package
<AutoStatic> So you'll have to split up that package
<Daviey> it's an issue for, bug 730759 & bug 730760 :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730759 in dbus-c++ (Ubuntu Natty) "[MIR] b-d for libffado" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730760 in libconfig (Ubuntu Natty) "[MIR] b-d for libffado" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730760
<Daviey> AutoStatic, Can someone from the dev team come to the release meeting?
<AutoStatic> No idea, you might ask on #ubuntustudio-devel
<AutoStatic> I'm not a part of the dev team
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> AutoStatic, thanks for your help
<AutoStatic> NP
<holstein> jo-erlend: i would not
<holstein> connect 2 mic's with a spliter
<holstein> you can split a signal alright with a splitter
<holstein> but not join
<holstein> jo-erlend: NM
<holstein> i see you and AutoStatic discussed it already :)
<AutoStatic> Most Mic inputs are stereo afaik
<AutoStatic> So if you use a 2x mono splitter it should work
<holstein> AutoStatic: yeah, depends on the hardware
<holstein> AutoStatic: WTF is up with that firewire thing?
<holstein> Daviey: i think it would suck
<holstein> who needs to go where?
<holstein> to help make that not happen?
<Daviey> holstein, discussion in -devel
<jo-erlend> holstein, AutoStatic: damn. I was hoping I could use a headset and my guitar at the same time without getting a new soundcard.
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> i dont think so
<holstein> you wont want to plug your guitar right into a sound card anyways
<holstein> jo-erlend: check out
<holstein> http://tascam.com/product/us-100/
<holstein> or something like a http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
<holstein> with a mixer like http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/502.aspx
<holstein> you should be able to get both those for around $70 US
<jo-erlend> yes, I should invest in something like that.
<jo-erlend> I do tend to penalize companies for making statements such as these: «TASCAM’s US-200 is a 2-in/4-out USB 2.0 Audio/MIDI Interface for Mac and Windows computers, housed in a lightweight, portable chassis.»
<holstein> you mean the mac and windows part?
<jo-erlend> yes.
<holstein> well, RME supports linux
<holstein> but, even the 'starter kit' basic is probably a grand or so
<holstein> im assuming thats overkill for your needs
<jo-erlend> I actually bought a webcam I seriously had no need for when I saw Creative: «Works with Linux». I do the opposite when the companies do the opposite.
<jo-erlend> a grand of NOKs are ok. I suppose that's not what you meant? :)
<holstein> NOK ?
<jo-erlend> Norwegian Crowns.
<holstein> the audio folks have to be careful
<holstein> they get money from who knows where
<jo-erlend> heh... And now people have decided that all wireless audio equipment has to be replaced, I read somewhere.
<holstein> the devices i suggested though work well
<holstein> out of the box
<jo-erlend> sure, but they're advertising either incompetence or an agenda against Linux. Neither works well as an incentive to buy.
<holstein> well, the internal card you are using had no linux endorsements either
<jo-erlend> actually, it did.
<holstein> but, i always suggest emailing the companies
<jo-erlend> well, the motherboard did.
<holstein> jo-erlend: right on
<holstein> i share those convictions
<holstein> BUT, i also need professional equipment
<holstein> for what i do
<holstein> so, i walk the line
<jo-erlend> but they don't have to brag about linux support, as long as they don't say that it's "designed for Windows and Mac".
<jo-erlend> I'm just an artist. I can live without "professional equipment". I can make better recordings with my N900 than some of my biggest heroes could in studios. :)
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> id like to hear that
<holstein> i would personally like to see some 'built for linux' firewire interfaces
<jo-erlend> you're in luck then. As a test, I uploaded a few videos onto youtube. Let me find them.
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs9yojlmR8c
<jo-erlend> it wasn't really meant for distribution. :)
<holstein> cool
<holstein> nice playing
<holstein> when you turn it on
<holstein> and you hear that level of noise?
<holstein> kinda like wind
<holstein> that is about as loud as the guitar
<holstein> thats what nice gear helps with
<holstein> nice preamps
<jo-erlend> sure. But I'm not that interested in perfect audio.
<jo-erlend> thanks btw :)
<holstein> where you can get low noise to signal ratio
<holstein> well, its not an issue of perfect
<jo-erlend> I usually just remove the noise in audacity :)
<holstein> right
<holstein> you are notching out some high end
<holstein> from the source too
<holstein> the guitar or vocal
<holstein> you cant fix it 100% in post
<jo-erlend> I didn't really understand that
<holstein> when you 'remove the noise' in audacity
<holstein> that effects the rest of the audio as well
<holstein> even if you dont use the EQ much
<jo-erlend> I made a little recording a little while ago. You can listen if you like. I think the result was quite nice, even though there was a lot of noise to begin with.
<holstein> and use some really nice commercial noise removal
<holstein> ideally, you track it without the hiss
<holstein> jo-erlend: sure, link it up :)
<jo-erlend> sure, if I can get some nice equipment without feeling like a second class citizen because of my choice of OS, I'm all for it.
<holstein> eh, its all buisness
<holstein> some of them support linux
<holstein> motu is not cool
<holstein> maudio has great support
<holstein> *usually
<holstein> i mean, the same thing could be said about gaming
<holstein> intel is by far the most linux friendly
<holstein> but, if you want to game, you need ati or nvidia
<jo-erlend> I do say the same thing about gaming.
<holstein> and who knows when they will say 'supports linux' on the box
<holstein> im not saying it makes it right
<holstein> im just saying, you need those tools for gamin
<holstein> g
<jo-erlend> I would rather purchase two soundboards from Creative with a Tux-label than a single device with two inputs.
<holstein> and i understand why
<holstein> BUT
<jo-erlend> ... that doesn't, I mean.
<holstein> creative does not make proper equipment
<holstein> for plugging your guitar into your computer
<holstein> they make consumer audio gear
<holstein> which is fine
<holstein> and you can route a mixer into it, and get the job done
<jo-erlend> right. And I won't have to be a hipocrite.
<holstein> well, about linux support at least
<jo-erlend> hehe, what's that supposed to mean?
<holstein> if you were in a room full of linux users
<holstein> youd be fine
<holstein> in a room full of recording engineers.. im not so sure ;)
<jo-erlend> whenever I'm in a room with other people, I'm in a room with Linux users, whether they know it or not :)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> you'd be fine with that behringer mixer i linked
<holstein> routed to your sound card
<holstein> BUT that doesnt change anyones buisness practices are berhinger
<jo-erlend> music is a major part of my freedom. I object verbosely and loudly to the idea that I should give up freedom in order to play music. I'd rather not record.
<holstein> yeah, but using the proper tool for the job doesnt violate your freedom
<holstein> just because maudio doesnt have a picture of a penguin
<holstein> doesnt mean they are volitile
<holstein> AND, that picture of a penguin on creative gear
<holstein> is a buisness decision
<holstein> and i appreciate it
<holstein> BUT, our freedoms are not on the radar
<jo-erlend> then I certainly won't lend them my monetary strength.
<holstein> because of the penguin sticker?
<holstein> what does that sticker indicate?
<holstein> does it say 'we write linux drivers' ?
<jo-erlend> no, as I said, they don't have to brag about linux support, as long as they don't brag about win and osx support either.
<holstein> does it say 'the chipsets we use are supported by the linux kernel' ?
<holstein> what does it actually indicate?
<holstein> i mean, i assume it indicates 'if you are a linux user, buy this'
<jo-erlend> that they don't assume that everyone uses Windows or OS X
<holstein> well, they assume that money can be made by providing a statement
<jo-erlend> and I support that idea.
<holstein> right, me too
<holstein> but, it doesnt mean anything really
<holstein> unless they are releasing infomation
<holstein> so drivers can be writtne
<holstein> so drivers can be written
<jo-erlend> ...but you support them even if they say that you have to switch to Windows or OS X in order to use the equipment?
<holstein> and maudio does that
<holstein> they dont have a sticker
<holstein> jo-erlend: theres not a sticker that says that
<holstein> switch to win or OSX
<holstein> thats a suggested supported operating system statement
<holstein> for the masses
<jo-erlend> holstein: it says it supports Windows and OS X. It doesn't mention anything else. I don't buy that. I also don't buy headsets that are designed for Skype.
<holstein> right
<holstein> and i agree so an extent
<holstein> its just that some companies DO release infomation
<holstein> such as broadcom
<holstein> recently
<holstein> and thats all we need
<holstein> we dont need to be hard-ons about a sticker on the box
<holstein> in my opinion
<holstein> and, it really hits me where i work when it comes to choosing audio geat
<holstein> gear*
<jo-erlend> sure, if they said "We support Windows, OS X and others*", then that'd be something else. They don't say that. They say: use windows or os x.
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> i dont read 'use'
<holstein> i read 'supported'
<holstein> and again, thats marketing
<holstein> its a buisness after all
<holstein> i mean, get what you want
<jo-erlend> ok, I'm an atheist, but let's pretend I was a muslim. Then I read on some food: "designed for Atheists, Jews and Christians". Would I buy that food?
<holstein> im not trying to step on any freedoms
<holstein> im just saying
<holstein> a sticker on a box is marketing
<holstein> even the penguin
<holstein> some comapanies release info
<holstein> and some dont
<jo-erlend> your returnkey is going to get worn out before its time. :)
<holstein> jo-erlend: and you'd probably would buy that food, if the alternatives didnt work for you
<jo-erlend> the point is that they're promoting platforms I don't use, implicitly saying that their products aren't for me. Even if I know that it works, I won't buy it.
<holstein> right
<holstein> and im saying when its luctrative to promote those platforms, they will
<jo-erlend> and I won't help make such stupidity even more lucrative.
<holstein> and i think you are avoiding some hardware from manufacturers that *do* support freedom
<holstein> and release information freely
<jo-erlend> if they don't say so, they don't support it.
<holstein> on the box?
<holstein> nothing with that new broadcom chip says linux supported
<holstein> AFAIK
<jo-erlend> if they say that their equipment works on Windows, OS X and nothing else, then yes, they don't support Linux, even if their equipment is usable on that platform.
<holstein> and that the most recent mainstream company i know of t decide to do that
<holstein> i think its different with audio
<holstein> when OSX really rules the market
<holstein> and as a company you would want that to be the marketing angle probably
<jo-erlend> it does? I know some musicians, and none of them uses OS X.
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> its been the industry standard for years now
<holstein> OSX - protools
<jo-erlend> the problem is that Windows is the big platform and OS X is for creative people, while Linux is for geeks. Well. Geeks are creative and truly creative people appreciate their freedom. Some of the old misconceptions have to die.
<holstein> and i agree to an extent
<holstein> its just that i see the problem differently
<holstein> microsoft and apple are companies
<holstein> linux is you and me
<holstein> and anyone else
<holstein> there is no 'linux'
<holstein> geeks or no
<jo-erlend> "software designed for white people. Sure, it works for blacks too, we just don't encourage it, because there isn't enough money in it."
<holstein> ^^ thats not the point either
<jo-erlend> seems to be from where I'm standing.
<holstein> i just urge you to look deeper than what stickers are on the box
<holstein> we need information about devices released
<holstein> they can write whatever they need to on the box
<holstein> whatever sells it
<jo-erlend> would a "works with linux"-sticker have any adverse effects on the purchase of windows and osx users?
<holstein> i think the companies are just realizing having a campaign like that would actually help
<holstein> jo-erlend: maybe
<holstein> it would cost more though
<holstein> printing them up
<holstein> and paying someone to stick them on
<holstein> OR changing the current boxes
<jo-erlend> well, as long as they keep their "white people are more valuable"-politics, I won't support them
<holstein> right
<holstein> i hear you
<holstein> however
<holstein> maudio releases information
<holstein> freely
 * jo-erlend is really white, mind you. Blue eyes and all.
<holstein> and creative gear sucks
<jo-erlend> compared to what?
<holstein> anything
<holstein> really ;)
<jo-erlend> like a sixties home studio?
<holstein> anything with an XLR in
<jo-erlend> I don't even know what that is. :)
<holstein> right
<holstein> i do , and i need them
<holstein> and i support companies that support linux too
<holstein> i just look a little further than stickers on the box
<holstein> i appologize if im on a vendetta
<holstein> im actually on a whole other vendetta
<holstein> im just waiting on my time to talk about it ;)
<jo-erlend> ok, so the race-example doesn't really work anymore. A more realistic example would be the US' "don't ask, don't tell" philosophy.
<jo-erlend> well.. Perhaps I'm exaggerating somewhat. But I hate it when I have to feel bad about buying stuff I really want. And I would be actively paying for the Windows and OSX stickers. That just rubs me the wrong way.
<jo-erlend> bbl
<jo-erlend> no more power in my battery. :)
<esox> hello, I would like to know how to connect a plugin to a specific output of jack-rack
<holstein> hey esox
<holstein> you can try asking in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> but i remember when i was messing with jack-rack
<holstein> you just load up whatever plugin
<holstein> and do the routing as usual in 'connections' over in JACK :)
<esox> holstein: thanx. But why can one increase the number of output ?
<holstein> esox: like mono to stereo?
<holstein> i thought that was in the setup
<holstein> but i really havent used it enough to say
<holstein> i usually do sparse plugins in ardour
<holstein> OR rakarrack live
<holstein> esox: what are you trying to accomplish?
<esox> holstein: I want to charge lets say 3 plugins (reverb, chorus and delay) and I want to be able to conect lets say the rythmbox to the delay, tracks of ardour to reverb+chorus, and then conect the signal out of the delay to input of ardour
<esox> as an exemple
<holstein> yeah, you should just be able to add them
<holstein> in jack-rack
<holstein> whatever ones you want
<holstein> and do the routing over in 'connections'
<holstein> IF you cant find a stereo plugin you want
<holstein> you can use 2 instances of a plugin
<holstein> and route the right and left channels seperately
<holstein> esox: gotta run though... BBL
<esox> holstein: BBL ?
<jimsve> I have a problem with Wine on a fresh install of ubuntustudio 10.10. I have a program that takes a very long time to start. Before I used normal Ubuntu 10.04 and it worked fine. I have installed ubuntu 10.10 and ubuntustudio 10.10 i two idential virtualbox machines. I see the same problem: normal ubuntu find, ubuntustudio not fine. Any idea what the problem could be?
<jimsve> The kernel of both ubuntus seems to be the same, 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP ... x86_64
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-12
<mlpug> I went through some of the learning curve. First week I was very confused.
<mlpug>  Now the basic workflow makes sense and I am able to repeat it from midi+vocals+hydrogen down to mp3 files
<mlpug> syncronizing the apps with jack is extreamly cool feature
<mlpug> once I got the idea
<alberto> Hello
<alberto> Hello everyone
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-05
<philip__> Hello. I'm using devede 3.21 and i'm getting the spumux bug when trying to create dvd from mkv container with subs in it. It won't let me attach external subs either. Any ideas?
<CFHowlett> philip__   attendance in this channel is unpredictable.  devede is an app that most ubuntu users don't ever use.  Best bet is in the multimedia or ubuntustudio forums
<philip__> Hi again. :) I see. Could you suggest an alternative application? Except for the dvd styler, doesn't work for me.
<CFHowlett> philip__   I've never made an DVD = suggest you do a software center search.  Many choices there.
<philip__> I think i'm running out of options as i already searched through synaptic, google, etc. That's why i asked. I will try once more just to get the job done, and then i'll start a thread on the forums as i need the devede to be working. Thanks a lot.
<CFHowlett> philip__   god luck
<philip__> Thank you. :)
<kephren> Hi everyone. Just wondering if ubuntu studio is still being maintained/developped?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> theres an 11.10 release, and 12.04 dailies
<kephren> Thanks Holstein. Is it still backed by Canonical or have they left it on the curb for the community to maintain like kunbuntu? ;)
<holstein> ?
<holstein> maybe you are not totally familiar with how the 'derivitives' work
<holstein> the repos are maintained
<holstein> the packages are maintained by the community, or the paid devs
<holstein> the bills are paid by canonnical
<holstein> all of us take advantage of those bills that are paid
<holstein> we have no 'paid' developers, nor do any of the others per se
<holstein> but, a lot of the dev's are envolved, and help as-neede, and as time allows
<holstein> i dont think anything is kicked to the curb
<holstein> i think the one guy that was on salary at kubuntu is not working on kubuntu anymore
<holstein> that could be good or bad
<holstein> would i like for ubuntustudio to have a paid dev?... sure
<holstein> do we need one? ...not really
<kephren> Thanks for your informations. I didn't mean to sound rude, probably I am ignorant as to how the derivatives are managed. The fact is that I'm a long time linux user (mainly gentoo and others) and I'm looking into Ubuntu Studio right now as a tool for a presentation on the theory of sound and music that I'd like to give to teens that have access to a pc but probably not to pricey music software
<holstein> if you arent using JACK, ubuntustudio is likely overkill
<kephren> That's why I thought of Ubuntu Studio as a medium to deliver my content
<holstein> JACK is likely overkill for most 'consumer' grade tasks, but if you need it, you'll know
<holstein> you dont have to choose either
<holstein> we have metapackages for ubuntustudio that include software
<holstein> you can install ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu.. kubuntu... whatever... and install those meta packages, or just install the software you want
<holstein> you can have kubuntu for example, and use the software we have in KDE or whatever else you choose
<holstein> kephren: i didnt find you rude
<kephren> I'm probably going to download an ISO and load it up in VirtualBox to see but I'm assuming I could build upon what have already been done with UbStudio to deliver a CD/USB solution that the teens could load on their home PC to tinker and see if they have enough interest
<holstein> i just wanted to set the tone here... i dont slam canonnical for buisness decisions that dont really effect our community
<holstein> thats just my personal opinion though... and i understand frustrations
<holstein> kephren: our newer 12.04 release can be run live
<kephren> And I understood well. I didn't mean to seem like I was blaming anyone for anything. It's just that english is my second language and I like british humor so I tend to be naturally sarcastic even when I don't want to ;) eheheh
<holstein> kephren: right on! :)
<holstein> glad you found us
<holstein> theres a really nice community over at #opensourcemusicians as well that you might find helpful
<holstein> ubuntu users, and others... lots of audio pros
<kephren> anyways, as I said, I appreciate the informations you gave me, it pretty much confirmed what I thought but there's nothing like real people on good ole IRC to get quick and clear answers ;)
<kephren> great I'll make sure to visit! I'm thinking of releasing the presentation material under a common license
<holstein> cool
<kephren> Thanks again!\
<holstein> i did one for my LUG group
<holstein> on JACK and ardour... rakarrack... some softsynths
<holstein> and other effects
<kephren> What I aim with my presentation is just to introduce and hopefully interest teens into sound and music. Teens who would otherwise be bored out of their mind, hanging out in the streets and doing mischief just to entertain themselves. I'm thinking of showing them simple enough ways to have fun with Hydrogen, Audacity and such
<kephren> Nothing very complicated for my first presentation, just enough theory to get them to read more. The key will be to support my speech with a lot of nifty visual material to keep them awake until the end... ;)
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i did a little jamming ;)
<holstein> routed a couple of instruments in
<holstein> and did a few loops
<holstein> it was fun
<kephren> maybe if enough interest is shown I will end up learning more myself and make some more in depth presentations but for now I just want to scratch the surface and show them that there's a lot of fun to be had if you mix Art and Maths together ehhehe
<kephren> fun <- that's what its about imho
<kephren> and as a kid I used to have fun making myself a different drum daily with empty boxes that were used for grocery shopping... Hell... Now we have Hydrogen and a whole bunch of drum sets, if we can't find any fun in that I might as well just give up on humanity right now... ;)
<kephren> ehehhe
<holstein> hehe
<kephren> anyway I gotta go for now, thanks again for your info!
<kephren> See you around
<ssfdre38> hey just a heads up, who ever can work on the main site, should fix the logos cause they are messed up
<ssfdre38> its missing http://ubuntustudio.org/images/background.png
<holstein> lol
<kf7ays> Hey all
<kf7ays> Any Experts here?
<kf7ays> I am trying to get networking running on Studio and it is not going well. Anyone have any thoughts on what needs to be done? I have tried to follow the instructions on the site, but they are vague at best.
<magpii> I am having a legal issue with youtube. i made a stopmotion animation using stopmotion and the music using lmms in ubuntu studio. heres the link to the email i recieved, any help please? http://codepad.org/CiDploPK
<magpii> I am wanting to monitarize the video i made, but i am unsure as to what information I need if any so that youtube can stop being arsey and post it
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-08
<phaidros> ehlo
<phaidros> just wanted to ask, how one can prevent pulse to stop playing when changing a user. (I want to listen to my music in all profiles)
<CFHowlett> phaidros   huh.  Not sure that's a pulse setting.  My music plays whenever I switch users and I've never configured pulse to do or not do that...
<phaidros> CFHowlett: are you using 11.10 ?
<phaidros> with unity?
<phaidros> hm: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30372#6
<phaidros> ah, even more, with a probable solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/213149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213149 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio breaks on switching from tty7 to tty [1-6] (in and out of Gnome)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<CFHowlett> phaidros   nope 10.04
<phaidros> hm, proposed solutions are not really ones :/
<phaidros> CFHowlett: a reason to *not* upgrade :)
<CFHowlett> phaidros   after getting my heart broke and blood pressure spiked twice a year, I adopted an LTS only policy.
<dean> does anyone know how to use impulse responses in rakarrack? the .wav files
<holstein> good question
<holstein> i would ask that in #opensourcemusicians
<dean> lol ok thanks
<holstein> i have only used the ir.lv2 plug
<dean> #opensourcemusicians
<dean> oops
<holstein> and those guys turned me on to it there
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-09
<BlueWolf> I am designing a brochure for a client using microsoft, How would I save it in a power point type format. And can gimp edit and create PDF's like adobe or is it compatible?
<BlueWolf> CFHowlett: Do you know much?
<CFHowlett> BlueWolf   gimp can output pdf's
<CFHowlett> as far as ppt format... i THINK libreoffice can do that with Impress
<CFHowlett> blueWolf   editing a pdf is something I rarely do, but I seem to recall having much better luck with inkscape ...
<holstein> there are pdf printers.. you hit print, and a pdf comes out of whatever BlueWolf
<holstein> BlueWolf: you'll need to ask in some channel like #windows about saving powerpoints in office... i have only used libre/open office and google docs
<BlueWolf> I dont want to print
<holstein> BlueWolf: correct
<holstein> it wont *actually* print
<holstein> it will show up as a printer
<holstein> it will be called "pdf printer"
<holstein> you hit print and select that pdf printer, and you get a pdf, instead of anything *actually* printing out on paper
<holstein> like cute pdf printer for windows
<holstein> anyways, thats just one solution that'll get you a pdf from *anything* system wide that has print functionality
<CFHowlett> holstein   I had forgotten that.  :)
<holstein> yeah, its handy
<BlueWolf> Thanks Dude :D I have seen the light......
<holstein> though, i usually use the pdf export functions
<BlueWolf> holstein: What are the expert functions?
<rndmnck> Hello. I'm trying to get my Native Instruments Audio 4 DJ external soundcard working properly on Ubuntu 11.10. The device has 2 input and 2 output channels. The device is recognized by ALSA and is working, but I can only use the first input and the first output channel. I need to use the second output channel. The file /proc/asound/pcm has the following line "01-00: Audio 4 DJ : Audio 4 DJ : playback 2 : capture 2". So ALSA is recogniz
<rndmnck> ing th
<rndmnck> at there are 2 ins and outs. (as opposed to "00-00: ALC269VB Analog : ALC269VB Analog : playback 1 : capture 1" for example).
<rndmnck> Some have already figured out how to get the Audio 4 DJ working properly with specific applications. I'm not sure how to interpret their solutions to fix my problem, but I think it can be fixed using their method. http://ywwg.com/wordpress/?p=772
<holstein> BlueWolf: "export".. like in the program itself, it there is an export to pdf function, thats what i prefer
<holstein> rndmnck: i would just fire up JACK and point it at it
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   not the busiest channel but more likely that you'll actually find a fellow musician or someone with this experience.  I think openmusicians also has an irc channel.
<holstein> im about to be busy for a bit, or id help you get it running
<rndmnck> I'm a noob :(
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> OH.. or CFHowlett !
<holstein> CFHowlett: glad you're here :)
<rndmnck> holstein: How do I fire up Jack? :(
<BlueWolf> holstein: Thanks hey
<CFHowlett> holstein  yeah, I invited him.  Sadly, my presonus 1box worked out of the box, so I never had the lovely experience he's having.
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   terminal
<rndmnck> The program 'jack' is currently not installed.
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   jackd is the command
<rndmnck> not installed either, can be found in the packages jackd1 and jackd2. which should I install?
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   wait 1
<CFHowlett> version of ubuntu
<CFHowlett> ?
<rndmnck> 11.10
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   the easiest way to get everything is to install the ubuntustudio audio packages.
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audo
<CFHowlett> also sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<rndmnck> audo is not a typo?
<CFHowlett> *audio*
<rndmnck> okay
<CFHowlett> you'll need to reboot with the rt kernel for jack to work
<rndmnck> installing ubuntustudio-audio now
<CFHowlett> also might want to install medibuntu and ubuntu-restricted-extras for all the various codecs
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   fair warning = there is one HECK of a lot of stuff devoted to ubuntustudio audio!  Be prepared to have fun and learn a lot.
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   bookmark:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<rndmnck> Configuring jackd2 "Enable realtime process priority?"
<CFHowlett> yes
<rndmnck> okay
<rndmnck> still installing, will take a couple of minutes.
<rndmnck> done
<rndmnck> holstein: So how should I now "point JACK at it"?
<rndmnck> or maybe CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   you installed all the UStudio and the rt kernel?
<holstein> rndmnck: i would literally open qjackctl, and see that it is using that alsa device, start it, and use it
<holstein> which is *not* trivial
<holstein> i usually suggest using the command...
<holstein> gksudo qjacktl
<holstein> for troubleshooting
<CFHowlett> holstein   does he need to reboot into RT kernel for that?
<holstein> doesnt *need* to
<holstein> not anymore
<holstein> i would just use the generic one for now
<holstein> OR, dont use JACK at all
<holstein> rndmnck: you can install pavucontrol
<holstein> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<holstein> and that will allow some JACK-like routing to certain applications and different sound devics
<holstein> devices*
<holstein> OR, go in the bios, and disable all other sound devices
<holstein> OR black list them
<holstein> gtg again...
<rndmnck> I'm in pavucontrol now, but I can't see any improvement yet.
<rndmnck> If I go to "Input Devices" there's just one input channel with a Left and Right volume control.
<rndmnck> same for the output
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   is your device plugged in??
<rndmnck> yes
<CFHowlett> have you rebooted since installing the audio packages?
<CFHowlett> if not, please do and boot the RT kernel..
<rndmnck> "unable to locate package linux-rt"
<CFHowlett> linux [space]-rt
<CFHowlett> nope
<CFHowlett> I was wrong it IS linux-rt
<rndmnck> "sudo apt-get install linux-rt" is not working, neither is "[...] install linux -rt"
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   per holstein rt is no longer required...
<rndmnck> okay, should I still reboot? And what will JACK actually do to make the second output channel accesible?
<CFHowlett> I'm still on 10.04 sorry.  Reboot  sudo apt-get updates && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CFHowlett> jack allows granular control and direction of inputs and outpus
<CFHowlett> *outputs*
<rndmnck> okay, brb rebooting
<rndmnck> CFHowlett: back
<rndmnck> So what should I do now?
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMz6fDGBnA4
<CFHowlett> and http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/friends-jack
<rndmnck> I'll look into those
<CFHowlett> I've never had to use jack so IDK more to tell than I'm pretty sure it's the tool you want.
<CFHowlett> also http://jackaudio.org/
<rndmnck> I don't think this is what I am looking for.
<rndmnck> I want my PC to send audio to the physical output Channel B on my external soundcard (Audio 4 DJ).
<rndmnck> The problem is that although my PC recognizes that the Audio 4 DJ has 2 physical output channels, it only gives one output option.
<rndmnck> and that option is Channel A instead of B.
<rndmnck> CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> hey
<holstein> rndmnck: theres no linux-rt package as of now
<holstein> where was in 10.04.. it was the package from 9.10 carried on
<holstein> if you feel you *need* RT, you can use a ppa
<holstein> i suggest *actually* trying the *-generic, then the *-lowlatency, then the *-rt ones
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> JACK is likely overkill for your needs
<holstein> and RT is likely as well overkill
<holstein> i like to use the command...
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> thats how i start configuring JACK
<holstein> if JACK runs as root (only temproarily) then i know any further issues are not kernel/config related
<holstein> they are *all* permissions errors
<holstein> and i can stop messing about with kernels and configs and check the user group rights and permisssions
<holstein> i also attribute *all* of my expertise in these matters to the good folks at #opensourcemusicians
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-10
<al4nc4ds> very nice studio 12.04
<al4nc4ds> thanks for all!
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe, gentlehumans! I have 495 png files. I use this command to combine them into a video file at 16 frames per second: "ffmpeg -i 'frame%d.png' -r 16 out.mkv". But instead of getting a video file 495:16=30.9375 seconds in length, I somehow end up with a 19 second one. Could someone please tell me what seems to be the problem?
<holstein> mabye your code
<holstein> i would try it again, and then maybe try a few different output file types
<holstein> mabye try a different settings or 2
<Halexander9000> Thank you for your concern, but I realize that I mixed up some commands.
<holstein> Halexander9000: cool :)
<Halexander9000> Apparently Coca-Cola is not a good coffee substitute at 8:25 am.
<holstein> nah... you need the goods!
<Halexander9000> The goods?
<CFHowlett> *jolt cola!*
<Halexander9000> Oh, hey you.
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   glad you know where the REAL ubuntu action is!
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: Tried the ffmpeg room too. Seems to be dead so far.
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   yeah, I've noticed that.  So, you're making a gif or a video?  Do we get to see this creation?
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: I'm messing around with a random desktop recording of me playing a youtube file of a clip from Courage the Cowardly dog with that creepy wiggly armed blue guy with his hand stuck to his head telling Courage that he's not perfect in his dream/nightmare.
<Halexander9000> I think if was extracted from the last episode of the show.
<Halexander9000> I'm just doing this to get accustomed with the software.
<CFHowlett> sounds like fun.  You have openshot too?
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: If I do make something worth your time, I'll let you know.
<Halexander9000> I need Youtube viewers anyhow :D
<CFHowlett> fair enough.  here's my latest still to video conversion  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua_vTyR9jEs&list=PLCD6C3483E4436CD3&index=1&feature=plcp
<Halexander9000> Openshot is kind of glitchy with .ogv files.
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: What does CFHowlett stand for?
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   I haven't done .ogv yet.  I found openshot much easier that cinelerra
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: I'm afraid of video editors now since I have a 2008 netbook as my main and only machine. A unmodified factory ASUS EEE PC 904HD.
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   well you should be quite happy to run ubuntustudio as it's now based on xfce - lighter load and all that
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: So, did you got hired?
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   Travel authorization documents have just entered american airspace and I expect to be in China by end of month.
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: Erm... do you intend to become a Chinese citizen?
<CFHowlett> Don't intend to ... not that they'd make it easy.  I plan to see as many countries as I can.  Just going there to work is all.
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: I have this weird feeling that China is going to declare war all of Earth's nations and especially America. Don't ask why. Emotions are supposed to be illogical.
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   Personally, I'm more scared of North Korea ...
<Halexander9000> Psh... North Korea has nothing on China.
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   I kind of trust china to act with SOME kind of sense.  NK, not so much ...
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: China has tech to knockdown all satellites from the sky, bringing down world wide communications and has it's own independent network of satellites for global positioning.
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   could be.  but enough ruminating ... there's buntu's to play with!
<Halexander9000> True, true. And I still have half a two litter of Cola to consume XD
<CFHowlett> more caffeine in mountain dew ...
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: I too want to visit Japan one day... and learn Japanese. I never ever traveled over my own country's border.
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   I'm an old fart and I waited TOO long to do so.  Get passport, get tickets and get out of town, young man!
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: My birthday is only composed of 1 and 9 digits only. Guess my birthdate, and you'll know just how young I am. Hint: Month is a double digit.
<Halexander9000> Congrats for your being a father!
<Halexander9000> I was about to say "your son" but I don't know enough. So I have to correct that: "you being a father*"
<CFHowlett> :)
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: This is strange... "ffmpeg -f image2 -i frame%d.png -r 16 out.mkv" does that same weird behavior.
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   try a different container - mpeg or mp4
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: I'll see if I can...
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: Nope, same darn thing. "ffmpeg -f image2 -i frame%d.png -r 16 out.mp4" still outputs 19 seconds.
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   play with the settings - 24 for example.
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: But... I recorded the thing at 16 fps... that will shorten the video to... um... 19 seconds... Wait a minute...
<Halexander9000> Are you saying that ffmpeg forces the video to have at least 24 fps even though I tell it not to?
<CFHowlett> 16 fps is an odd settings - most videos default to 24
<Halexander9000> Well, I am an odd person with an odd computer.
<CFHowlett> oooooookay
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: So I can't force it to 16 fps?
<CFHowlett> you did the right command to force sfaik but research how to force it.  I suspect the answer is simple but conveniently obscure ...
<Halexander9000> If it's obscure, I'm sure the word convenient is not the one you're looking for.
<CFHowlett> *simple* but obscure
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: North Korea. Racist nation?
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   never been ... can't say from experience.
<Halexander9000> Got past the first episode of your podcast.
<CFHowlett> ah!  thank you for listening!
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: Now I have to relisten and search for the content you referenced so I can download and read.
<Halexander9000> I'll subscribe instead. I'm trying to solve my problem right now.
<CFHowlett> fair enough.  fyi, links are on the blog ...
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: I'll make sure to check that later. In the mean time some guy suggested I should check this out "did you telling ffmpeg what the framerate of the input was ?""ie. put the -r 16 before the -i FILE""then try what I suggested"
<Halexander9000> Neither this "ffmpeg -f image2 -i -r 16 frame%d.png -r 24 out.mp4" or this ""ffmpeg -f image2 -r 16 -i frame%d.png -r 24 out.mp4" is a working command. I always get a "command not found".
<CFHowlett> try it!
<Halexander9000> I already did. I don't complain about thing I didn't try.
<CFHowlett> I'm afraid you've got a spot of research ahead ... http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg.html
<CFHowlett> wait 1 ....
<CFHowlett> bit rate/frame rate/ all kinds of rates.  I don't pretend to understand it all...but see this.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/877141/
<Halexander9000> Well... except for drugging. I was forced to try a puff of cigar as a dare at my 18th birthday party with my parents. And I have tried drinking occasionally, but I always end up drunk after two or three cups of the thing. So I can complain about those two. I don't intend to try drugs anytime. If ever.
<CFHowlett> ok.  Hey, starbucks is about to kick me off their couch and out of their house.  Don't forget to see the forums: ubuntu studio, ubuntu multimedia.  Gotta catch up with you another time ....
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: I'm a dumbass. I typed the commands with quotes...
 * Halexander9000 face-palms himself.
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: See ya. Take care.
<Halexander9000> ?
<superdave321> I "upgraded" to ubuntu studio from vanilla using this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu How can I get the UI back while keeping the apps and plugins?
<holstein> superdave321: gnome2 is gone
<holstein> XFCE is what we went to because its arguably the most gnome2 like
<superdave321> ok, so how do I get it back? or can I even get it back?
<holstein> superdave321: gnome2 is gone
<holstein> ubuntu/cononnical is doing what it always did
<holstein> provide you/us with the latest version of gnome
<holstein> which is *not* gnome2
<holstein> if you want gnome2, you can run an earlier version of ubuntu
<Sysi> one doesn't bring things back from dead
<holstein> you can look into the cinamon, or mate projects
<holstein> you can build your own version with gnome2
<holstein> you can try XFCE, we didnt just throw a dart at a dart board or filp a coin
<holstein> you can use *any* of the DE's with the ubuntustudio specific pacakges, inculding KDE
<holstein> i suggest, trying to take some time to explore them live, and see what you like
<holstein> gnome2 is just going to get further and further obsolete as it gets closer to EOL
<holstein> personally, im running 10.04, and have been, and i dont plan on moving on til 12.04, where i will use XFCE
<holstein> gotta run... good luck superdave321 :)
<tehowe> Cinnamon is pretty good actually, I thought for a while I'd have a hard time deciding twixt it and Unity... but why? I can use either whenever I feel like it just by logging out & back in :) Choice!
<Sysi> gnome-shell could be my favourite, if it wasn't dependant about pulseaudio
<Sysi> well, not completely dependant, I could still try
<tehowe> Which makes me wonder if I can use Cinnamon with Ubustudio 12.04 the same way.. never tried Lubuntu or whatever we're moving to
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-11
<CFHowlett> http://www.unixmen.com/medibuntu-repositories-available-for-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-ppa/
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-04
<shai_halud> anyone know if it is possible to record your own samples to use as presets in lmms?
<h4x0riz3d> i converted a windows .fon to .bdf and then to .pcf but i can't figure out how to install it
<h4x0riz3d> i mean.. i do "fc-cache -f -v" and it still doesn't get listed, do i have to reboot or something?
<fr4j4> hopla?
<fr4j4> ./join adsfwer
<shai_halud> holstein: isn't the dev channel #ubuntu-studio-dev?
<shai_halud> i'm on a different install, having problems getting online in ubuntu studio right now
<h4x0riz3d> maybe without that dash
<shai_halud> Len-nb: hey, i had problems with raring again, and also, my ubuntu-studio will not go online now. I am booted into Mint at the moment
<shai_halud> wth
<Len-nb> Ok
<shai_halud> had fstab-decode i/o error
<Len-nb> before you left you were saying the file size was 1.9M
<Len-nb> ??
<shai_halud> that is a .part file
<Len-nb> our ISOs are 2.3 Gig
<shai_halud> i repaet. it was a part file
<Len-nb> So the ISO you used was bigger then OK
<shai_halud> the after running zsync, 2 copies of the iso were in the dir. both identical in size
<shai_halud> one had extension.old
<Len-nb> Makes sense
<Len-nb> yup
<h4x0riz3d> .part smells like firefox ;]
<shai_halud> so anyway, i had same issues as before, but different inode this time
<Len-nb> This is with a DVD or USB stick?
<shai_halud> and something changed my wifi card configuration
<shai_halud> usb
<shai_halud> i cannot initiate wifi in ubuntu studio 12.10 now
<Len-nb> USB stick is 4gig?
<shai_halud> 16
<Len-nb> OK
<Len-nb> vfat?
<shai_halud> fat32
<shai_halud> same as i always use
<shai_halud> i have never had this issue
<Len-nb> No I haven't either.
<shai_halud> what exactly is the dev channel id?
<Len-nb> #ubuntustudio-devel
<shai_halud> i have tried #ubuntu-studio-dev    #ubuntustudio-dev
<shai_halud> and that
<shai_halud> no one was in them
<shai_halud> my computer is going whacky
<Len-nb> Have you made sure you wer set to freenode... must be now...
<shai_halud> of course
<Len-nb> you are here.
<Len-nb> as I recall on first startup of xchat freenode is not selected
<shai_halud> it is on my other machine
<shai_halud> but no, it's... some other one in mint
<Len-nb> I will download the daily iso here. I can only use the 32 bit though
<shai_halud> anyway, I had some functionality of the system this time, but kept getting i/o errors for everything
<Len-nb> I almost feel like saying try another stick just to be sure
<shai_halud> and wifi would not initiate.
<Len-nb> but the base FS is supposed to deal with bad spots.
<Len-nb> I am using wifi right now.
<shai_halud> i believe something has happened on my other install and changed the mac address  of the connection somehow
<Len-nb> Back in a minute
<shai_halud> k
<shai_halud> i'm in devel channel now
<Mick_> Hi all
<smartboyhw> Hi Mick_
<studio-user887> salve a tutti
<studio-user887> aslve a tutti
<studio-user887> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per collegare una chitarra elettrica a ubuntu
<studio-user887> ce qualcuno ce potrebbe darmi una mano??
<zequence> studio-user887: Hi. This is an English speaking channel. I think there might be an Italian one, for regular Ubuntu
<zequence> !ubuntu-it
<zequence> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<studio-user887> thx:)
<zequence> You're welcome to ask your question in English too :)
<hectorlopez> anyone uses retroshare?
<juver-ulacio> Alguien que hable español???
<mc5> hello. Does anyone work with JACK and/or Ardour in here?
<zequence> mc5: Sure. There are channels for both jack and ardour too #jack #ardour
<mc5> Yeah. I was sent here from the #ardour room
<mc5> err. channel
<zequence> Really?
<mc5> yeah
<mc5> Apparently not many of them work with Ubuntu
<zequence> I guess they're saying Ubuntu does funny things to ardour
<zequence> I'm pretty sure that whatever question you have has little to do with the platform you are on
<zequence> What kind of problems are you having?
<mc5> mostly problems with JACK for right now
<mc5> I may have some future problems with the interface I'm running as well, a Line 6 UX1
<zequence> What kind?
<mc5> Starting problems
<zequence> jack crashes sometimes when you try to stop it
<zequence> It's frozen in the background. Could that be it?
<zequence> Kill it with: killall -9 jackdbus
<mc5> pastebin.com/CCwmxntu
<zequence> That is, if you're using jack with qjackctl, and default settings
<mc5> I'm using Qjackctl
<zequence> Try killing jackdbus: killall -9 jackdbus
<mc5> What I just pasted is what popped up when I just opened it
<zequence> Then start jack again
<mc5> I got this from Terminal: "jackdbus should be auto-executed by D-Bus message bus daemon. If you want to run it manually anyway, specify "auto" as only parameter"
<zequence> mc5: Don't start jackdbus from the terminal, just kill it there
<zequence> Then use qjackctl to start it
<mc5> I'm trying to kill it with that command and nothing
<mc5> just that message
<zequence> You're doing something wrong
<zequence> killall -9 jackdbus
<mc5> that did nothing
<zequence> Then it worked
<zequence> Otherwise it would say, no such process
<mc5> ok
<zequence> Now, try starting jackw with qjackctl
<zequence> jack*
<mc5> "D-BUS: JACK server could not be started.  Sorry"
<mc5> "Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info."
<zequence> mc5: Any windows open that uses audio? Like w webbrowser
<zequence> mc5: Ever get this error when booted into a fresh session, and trying nothing else but starting jack with qjackctl?
<mc5> By open, do you mean on the Launcher?
<mc5> Skype is the only window running that would utilize  audio
<zequence> Ok, that could be a problem
<zequence> Close everything down
<zequence> Would even save some trouble if you just rebooted
<zequence> Also, do you have multiple audio devices?
<mc5> just the Interface and the Speakers
<zequence> I mean, do you have more than one audio card?
<zequence> I should really write a script and let users run it to get some info :)
<mc5> not that I'm aware of
<zequence> You mentioned a Line6 device
<zequence> What do you get from: cat /proc/asound/cards
<mc5>  0 [PODStudioUX1   ]: line6usb - POD Studio UX1                       Line6 POD Studio UX1 at USB 3-2:1.0  1 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB                       HDA ATI SB at 0x92300000 irq 16  2 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0x92210000 irq 19
<mc5> er
<mc5> http://pastebin.com/RUzArjBa
<zequence> Ok, so you have three audio devices
<zequence> The line6, your onboard, plus the hdmi out
<zequence> mc5: Have you selected a device in qjackctl?
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> That's a page I wrote about the audio systems on Ubuntu Studio
<mc5> Input and Output are recognized as Line 6 UX1
<zequence> mc5: Have you ever got that device working with jack?
<mc5> I mean, it recognizes it but I haven't been able to really start JACK so I'm not sure
<mc5> Ardour recognizes it as well
<zequence> Ardour doesn't recognize audio devices itself. It uses one of the audio systems it supports. ALSA or jack
<zequence> jack uses ALSA drivers
<zequence> So, they're really the same deal in that regard
<zequence> mc5: Have you tried starting jack with the HDA ATI SB?
<zequence> Before you try, always kill jackdbus, just in case: killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> I have one of those, and I can't get it to work (HDA ATI SB)
<mc5> try to start jack with HDA ATI SB and then kill?
<zequence> No, first kill, so we don't have a frozen jack in the background, then start jack with the HDA ATI SB
<zequence> It would be nice to know if you can start jack at all
<mc5> ok just tried switching the Input & Output to HDA ATI SB and it didn't start
<zequence> mc5: Don't set input and output separately
<zequence> mc5: set them to default, and use "interface" instead
<zequence> mc5: Have you changed any other settings?
<mc5> came up with the same problems
<mc5> if you'd like me to copy and paste the messages, I can
<zequence> mc5: Try this in a terminal..
<zequence> pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:1
<zequence> Or wait
<zequence> First do: killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> Then that command
<zequence> pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:1
<zequence> mc5: A reboot?
<mc5> no. Flash crashed and I didn't realize it
<mc5> did you get any of my last messages?
<zequence> no
<zequence> You should close down any flash videos
<zequence> Anything that uses audio
<mc5> ok. done
<zequence> So, first, just so we can be sure
<zequence> killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> Then we try jack from the terminal:
<zequence> pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:1
<mc5> well. I tried starting with HDA ATI SB in the Input and Outputs
<mc5> didn't work
<zequence> This is not the same thing
<mc5> ok
<zequence> I don't want to waste anymore time than you
<zequence> The quicker you are, the better
<mc5> ok. I got some errors
<zequence> Ok, I'll let you know what you've been doing, so you can try stuff yourself
<zequence> Let's you know what cards you have: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> They aren't always in the same order after rebooting
<mc5>  I haven't rebooted
<zequence> Didn't say you did
<zequence> Suspending Pulseaudio can be smart to try, since it sometimes doesn't let go of the audio device otherwise
<zequence> pulseaudio == desktop audio
<zequence> If pulseaudio is using a different card than jack, than that would be no problem anyway
<mc5> I just tried posting this: cat /proc/asound/cards
<mc5> in the Terminal and now I cannot type anything else
<zequence> Ok, I'm not getting through here.
<zequence> What I would do if I were you is reboot
<zequence> Then only use qjackctl
<zequence> try starting some devices
<zequence> Use the command to kill jackdbus in between
<zequence> killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> instead of qjackctl, you can also use this command:
<zequence> pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:1
<zequence> Replace the "1" with whatever card you want to start
<zequence> The number you get from reading the output from: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> That's it
<studio-user545> # in spanish please
<mc5> alright. I'll copy your text right here, reboot,  and go from there.
<studio-user545> in spanish please
<zequence> mc5: Hope it works out
<zequence> mc5: btw
<zequence> mc5: one part of the command I showed you: pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:1
<zequence> is for suspending pulseaudio
<zequence> and that is: pasuspender ..
<zequence> pasuspender --
<zequence> The actual command to start jack is: jackd -d alsa -d hw:<n>
<zequence> where <n> is your audio device number
<zequence> This is not jackdbus
<zequence> Anyway, good luck
<mc5> just tried using 'pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:1' and replaced the 2 to see what would happen with the LIne 6 and I got these messages
<mc5> http://pastebin.com/SGzqbeC2
<zequence> mc5: Seems like you're not on Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> you don't have realtime privilege
<zequence> you need to add yourself to audio group
<mc5> ah
<mc5> right
<mc5> ok. Can you tell me how to do that?
<zequence> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> That will add your name next to the audio group in the file /etc/group
<zequence> You'll need to logout and login again for the change to happen
<zequence> Though, starting jack should work even without rt privilege
<mc5> hmm
<mc5> "sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER"
<mc5> what do I do after that?
<mc5> log out and then log back in?
<zequence> Yeah
<mc5> ok
<mc5> alright. so where do I go from here?
<mc5> ok JACK is actually starting now
<mc5> zequence: so Jack starts now
<mc5> I had it going for 20 seconds and then stopped it
<zequence> mc5: using your usb device?
<mc5> it's actually set on HDI ATI SB
<zequence> Well, good to know you can get jack running
<zequence> Try the same command with the usb device
<mc5> it's starting with Line 6 UX1
<mc5> just tried to start Ardour and it's giving me the same problems
<zequence> If you get jack starting with the usb device, it works
<zequence> What you do is you start jack, keep jack running, then start ardour
<zequence> mc5: If you got the usb device running, you should be able to get it running with qjackctl as well
<zequence> qjackctl, using default settings, will start jackdbus, not jackd
<zequence> jackdbus is the one that crashes sometimes when you try to stop it
<mc5> I'm getting problems now
<mc5> out of nowhere
<zequence> Well, you have the tools to sort this out now, I think
<zequence> The usual workflow is, you start jack first, then whatever jack application you want to use, such as ardour
<mc5> actually I don't have the tools
<mc5> It was working fine and then I stopped JACK, tried to run Ardour and back to the same problems.
<zequence> mc5: I told you. Don't stop jack
<zequence> start jack. Then start ardour
<zequence> You do have the tools. you just need to make sense of it
<zequence> Read this page also
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<mc5> It's not starting now
<zequence> Should clear some things up
<zequence> If jack crashed, and is frozen, kill it
<mc5> it hasn't done either
<zequence> either it's jackd, or jackdbus
<zequence> Well, you'll sort it out
<zequence> Time to sleep for me
<mc5> I'm fairly certain that I won't but ok
<mc5> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-05
<hectorlopez> buenas noches
<bizart> helo... im from Slovakia... ubuntu studio is the best OS!! i made for BizArt Production, new little graphics and design comunity.. i start use ubuntu studio for me work and i will made slovakian translate... can i help?
<len_1304> Always looking for help
<bizart> i will start now ...
<len_1304> Translations normally happen at the application level
<bizart> ??
<len_1304> Each application has it's own translation part.... I am not explaining this very well
<bizart> and web side?
<len_1304> The only part we do translations on is menu items we add... I am not sure about web site.
<len_1304> There is a website that explains more about helping though.
<len_1304> http://ubuntustudio.org/contribute/ Hmm not as much as I had hoped :)
<len_1304> It tells you our irc channels and mail list. The guy to talk to about translations is smartboyhw when he is on.
<len_1304> He is involved in the translation team
<len_1304> But we reall would be happy to have more people with art (graphics) experience as most of us are from the audio end of things.
<len_1304> zequence, do you have a better answer for bizart?
<bizart> thanx for info... see you
<Len-nb> OK, many of us leave irc on and read the backlog
<whoo> I am looking for a smple interface between my sure mic with the 1/4" plug and the mini line in on the back of the desktop computer
<whoo> I was here a few weeks ago and there was discussion along those lines but I forget the names that were tossed around in discussion
<zequence> whoo: Well, all you need really is a mic amp in between and the right cables
<zequence> shure mic?
<zequence> 1/4 is not a mic plug
<zequence> Or, you only see that with consumer products
<zequence> mic -- xlr->xlr -- mic-amp -- 1/4->mini -- computer
<len_1304> whoo, Are you the one with the teac/tascam recorder?
 * len_1304 is going out for an hour or two
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-06
<whoo> yes
<whoo> len_1304: I have the tascam
<whoo> the Shure mic has 1/4" plug. It came with the Tascam I bought off this band of young musicians. I thing they used it direct into the Tascam, as I did.
<whoo> The mic that is. The Tascam has 1/4" in
<whoo> The plug is on a detachable cord with that funky fitting at the mic end
<whoo> Is it ok to plug an acoustic guitar into the 'mic amp' ? Or would the guitar need a seperate interface ?
<holstein> whoo: "ok" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> whoo: what would a studio do?
<holstein> not use 1/4" inputs for mics
<whoo> Thats all I have at the moment
<holstein> whoo: then roll with it
<holstein> it'll look like this "is it ok to use the only cable i have?" .. and since its the only one, go for it
<whoo> I have never reorded a single noise on a computer...so...
<holstein> you wont break anything
<holstein> just turn the volumes/gains down when plugging
<whoo> but I do need an amp of some kind for   the mic
<holstein> whoo: preamp
<whoo> right ....
<holstein> you whould have one.. but again, "need" is a matter of opinino
<holstein> opinion*
<whoo> I have the teac
<holstein> and, you dont have one... and unless you are going to go pick on up right now, i wouldnt worry about it
<whoo> tascam
<holstein> i would use what you have, and see what comes up for you
<holstein> see what works, and what doesnt and why
<holstein> try and get decent multi-tasking gear
<whoo> I just have to get the thing plugged in and then figure out what to do ?
<whoo> I have no gear as far as I know
<whoo> just instruments
<holstein> well, if you've gont one kind of cable, and one kind of input.. plug it in
<whoo> If I just want to plug straight in, then I need to use a 1/4" to mini adapter, which I have
<whoo> Even if its just to see how bad it can sound
<holstein> whoo: i dont know what "straight in" means, but yes. use the least amount of adapters and plug in
<whoo> Straight in to the line in at the back of my compaq presario desktop  computer
<holstein> whoo: is there any other way?
<whoo> I gueaa us, but thats not where I am yet
<whoo> I guess
<holstein> ideally, you would have an interface.. with either balanced in's, or a preamp
<holstein> if you have only the internal sound card, then thats where you are going in
<holstein> if you have no preamps, then you arent going to be using a preamp
<holstein> if you have *any* kind of mixer.. you can use the preamps on it, and come out of the mixer into the sound card
<whoo> I guess I could drag out my Tascam as a pramp
<holstein> whoo: if you are using a mic, its a good idea to have a mic preamp
<whoo> the Tascam Portastudio could be the preamp I figger
<holstein> if it has xlr inputs, and outputs that you can adapt to the computer
<whoo> I'll have to check, it's been years
<holstein> whoo: i would get *all* of the gear you have.. get it out, and figure out what works, and how to use it... and what else you need
<whoo> I guess my real concern was how to plug into the computer, and I suppose that will be the mini jack
<holstein> whoo: thats all there is
<whoo> I know that usb is popular but not yet
<holstein> whoo: you have, at best, a mic in and a line in
<holstein> whoo: i usually try both
<whoo> yes....mic in and line in
<holstein> you are going to have to fool about and see what yeilds the best sound
<whoo> are they rated differently ?
<holstein> whoo: one is a mic in and one is a line it
<whoo> mic is what...-10db ?
<len_1304> mic is -50
<holstein> whoo: i have no idea.. and it wont be consistent.. or the same
<holstein> its consumer grade stuff
<holstein> when that says "mic".. that is talking about skype
<holstein> not making a CD
<whoo> right, just like my music...consumer grade
<holstein> i usually plug into both and sweep around volumes and gain to see what yeilds the best result
<whoo> the best way...
<holstein> whoo: you cant do the best way
<holstein> whoo: you'll need to determine what will be the best with what you have
<whoo> the best way with what I got...
<holstein> whoo: sure.. and that will require trial and error
<holstein> whoo: i usually start tracking.. and i sweep through the volumes and listen to the results and see what i like best.. taking notes as to what the settings are
<whoo> So, once I plug in the mic, which software should I start with to record a simple noise ?
<holstein> there are controls on the mixer.. or in your case, the tascam.. ther are controls on the machine
<holstein> whoo: whatever you are comfortable with
<holstein> audacity is easy
<whoo> yea there are
<holstein> i start a track, and sweep trough the possiblities
<whoo> ok...yes the Tascam will have lots of adjustables
<whoo> Ok....gotta go get another adapter for the guitar pickup cord
<whoo> before the wife gets home ....ahem
<whoo> thanks for the direction
<antto> my toy: http://i.imgur.com/DvVbgYf.jpg
<odave> What source has cinelrella ?
<holstein> odave: ?
<odave> It was said to be a good fx for video tool...
<holstein> odave: what is your question?. "good" is a matter of opinion. i know lots of folks use it and like it
<odave> nevermind, google turns up cinelrella.org
<holstein> odave: its in the repos
<odave> will look again with 3rd party etc. turned on,  just brought this installation of 12.10 up today.
<holstein> odave: actually, i added a ppa https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa
<martl> let's keep it down in here ok???
<zequence-s> martl, yo
<martl> zequence-s
<martl> I was getting lonely almost
<zequence-s> martl, Well, it is kind of hard to hear what people are saying with all this shouting going on in here
<zequence-s> I'm not getting this one
<zequence-s> http://thisiswhyicode.blogspot.se/2013/03/an-infinite-number-of-mathematicians.html
<antto> hahah
<martl> cuz he was there first...the progression
<martl> the bartenderhe gets 2 beers
<antto> if you pour 1 hole beer, and then pour an infinite amount of beers each half the size of the previous one - you will end up pouring another beer
<zequence-s> Ok, cause it didn't say who he was pouring the two beers for
<martl> for himself
<jacobi> hello iam dutch
<martl> If each guy gets half as much beer as the guy who entered befiore him, the bartender, who was there first, would get twice as much as the first guy....2 beers
<martl> Maybe ?
<zequence-s> Well, it only makes sense, if the bartender is a drunk
<zequence-s> Well, ok. It's starting to sink in now a little
<zequence-s> That guy makes some funny postings
<martl> I'm thinkin the bartender is just playing along with their silly progression, just to show them that even though he dropped out of school and bypassed college for a career in food and beverage, that he still was no slouch
<zequence-s> Yeah, I guess that's the point of the joke. For some reason, I just thought it would have something to do with mathematics
<zequence-s> Is there something Ubuntu Studio should be shipping, that we aren't currently?
<martl> like what?
<zequence-s> Well, anything available in the repos really
<martl> just updayts...?
<zequence-s> I'm more referring to what we are including in our metas
<zequence-s> The stuff we ship on our ISO,
<martl> like dist-upgrade stuff ?
<zequence-s> A dist-upgrade will update what you already have. I'm talking about if we are lacking some great application in our default install?
<zequence-s> app, or tool. plugin, or whatever
<zequence-s> We've added a few things fro 13.04
<zequence-s> Like Krita, and kdenlive
<martl> I don't Oh..I dont know...I'm just new at this distro...so I am far from knowing the difference
<zequence-s> martl, We have metas, each named ubuntustudio-*
<martl> yes...I  know...
<zequence-s> To see them all, in a terminal, do: apt-cache search ubuntustudio-
<zequence-s> They all have dependencies
<martl> oh..ok...
<martl> and.....
<zequence-s> So, a meta does not actually include anything. It just depends on a lot of packages
<martl> its like a container then ?
<zequence-s> So, ubuntustudio-audio, for instance, is our entire collection of audio applications that we ship by default
<martl> ok
<zequence-s> A meta doesn't include anything really. Just a description of what it depends on
<zequence-s> We're merging -recording and -generation into -audio for 13.04
<zequence-s> Anyway, if you think of any application that we should be shipping, just let us know
<martl> guitarlnix
<zequence-s> It's included for 13.04, so that one is taken care of :)
<martl> nice...
<martl> I heard an interview with the developer
<martl> right now, spewaking of which I am adding kxstudio to lubuntu 12.04
<martl> cuz ubuntustudio wont boot on this laptop
<zequence-s> I think I read about that on kxstudio channel
<zequence-s> You weren't able to boot anything almost
<martl> no studio distros except avlinux
<martl> avlinux has no irc presence,
<martl> yah I was talking with falktx at kxstudio  and am taking his advice on the kx install
<martl> When is 13.04 coming to life ?
<zequence-s> We dont' know yet, but if it is to be released, it'll be release april 2013
<zequence-s> hence the name 13.04 :)
<martl> if ?
<zequence-s> There's talk about moving to rolling release
<zequence-s> Nothing's been settled yet
<zequence-s> This was a good one http://thisiswhyicode.blogspot.se/2013/02/a-geologist-and-engineer-on-flight-from.html
<martl> are you a ubuntu worker ?
<zequence-s> I'm a developer for Ubuntu Studio. We're all volunteers
<martl> do they feed you ?
<martl> You dont actually go there
<martl> You can work at home.....duh
<zequence-s> Ubuntu is developed by the company Canonical. Most of them work from home, and get aid
<zequence-s> paid*
<zequence-s> All the other flavors, Ubuntu Studio, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Mythbuntu are community projects
<martl> that was a good one....the geologist and the engineer.... will you get paid ever ?
<zequence-s> I'm not in it for the money, so that's not an issue for me
<zequence-s> I've got an income
<zequence-s> Not working on this fulltime
<martl> ok...
<zequence-s> martl, Do you know about Debian?
<martl> So I added the ausio meta  with kxstudio ontopof lubuntu. I dont want to bother with bthe video meta...is that ok ya think?
<martl> yes I have bith running now wheezy and squeeze
<zequence-s> kxstudio has nothing to do with Ubuntu Studio
<zequence-s> So, either use one or the other
<martl> I have ubuntustudio on my desktop
<martl> with debian wheezy lxde and mint mate
<zequence-s> Debian is completely a volunteer project. And Ubuntu is based on it. Most of the applications in Ubuntu are directly imported from Debian
<martl> and win7 and 8
<martl> yes...I do know that ....and sometimes mint uses deb....lmde
<martl> I am getting comfy with ubuntustudio on the desktop, just vas a regular distro..
<zequence-s> I'm a gnome person myself, but that doesn't mean I don't think XFCE is a good choice for Ubuntu Studio
<martl> I have lubuntu ...know kxstudio lubuntu on an old hptc1100 tablet
<martl> now*
<martl> I have wheezy lxde on a 6gb hdd that I play with now and then
<martl>  as well as squeeze with gnome2
<martl> I dont really like the new gnome environment
<martl> But like you say, with Xfce Lxde, razor qt...etc...there is room
<martl> Xfce with nautilus is interesting
<zequence-s> nautilus is being dropped for 13.04
<martl> AVlinux has lxde de with nautilus
<zequence-s> In fact, we're going full way with aligning with Xubuntu now
<martl> thunar then
<martl> and...ugh gigolo ?
<zequence-s> nautilus has changed so much that it doesn't make much sense to use it
<martl> Gotta write a scripot for opoen as admin...and for accessing local windows share home network access
<zequence-s> also, we try not to work on the desktop more than we need to
<martl> leave the XFCE alone then ?
<zequence-s> Xubuntu, more than XFCE
<zequence-s> In fact, you could call Ubuntu Studio Xubuntu Studio
<zequence-s> Well, almost
<martl> ok..OIts based on Xfce de
<martl> or it has the Xfce DE
<martl> Be cool if you added an "open as admin" script to the right click context box in thunar
<martl> But likje you say, you arent working specifically on the DE or the FM
<zequence-s> I'll look into that. Feature freeze is tomorrow, so it's not likely we are able to get that in this time
<martl> Love the progression you guys are making,..
<martl> in 5 years, It's great...thats how long I have been toying with the linux,,er the gnu'linux....
<martl> Ubuntu really sets the pace, one way er the other....
<martl> gotta go bah bah...catch you later zequence-s
<zequence-s> martl, later
<ivotkl> Hello everyone. I've installed audio part of ubuntustudio on an ubuntu distro. I am having echo issues when recording on audacity. Any clues?
<zequence-s> ivotkl, echo, as in the audio that goes in comes out a bit later?
<zequence-s> ivotkl, That's usually the effect of having high latency when recording
<cfhowlett> ivotkl, actual echo or lag during monitoring??
<zequence-s> ..and monitoring through the computer, as cfhowlett pointed out
<ivotkl> I think its echo. Not sure.
<ivotkl> I think it' s echo. Not sure.
<cfhowlett> ivotkl, do you have an echo on playback of the recording???
<ivotkl> I mean, I hear a pitch when recording as if mic was too high.
<ivotkl> Bear in mind that I'm using integrated mic, so that might be the reason. But I've never recorded anything, so...
<cfhowlett> ivotkl, integrated mic not so good.  I've had better results using an El Cheapo skype headset rather than the integrated ...
<cfhowlett> ivotkl, plus integrated will pick up system sounds, fans, etc ...
<ivotkl> Oh, ok...
<cfhowlett> ivotkl, for recording music, podcasts, you really should consider a decent introductory mic and interface.  I used the presonus one box to great effect
<cfhowlett> see amazon for that ... $150 for interface and mic
<cfhowlett> ivotkl, or, if you've an ipad/phone/pod, there are a number of nice mics ...
<ivotkl> I have an iPad2 actually.
<ivotkl> How can I use it with Audacity?
<zequence-s> ivotkl, What are you recording, btw?
<ivotkl> Just my voice hahaha. =$
<ivotkl> I have a MIDI to USB interface for the piano, but I do not remember which program I used for that one...
<zequence-s> ivotkl, I guess in your situation, Audacity seems like a logical choice
<ivotkl> Okay. Then I'll hydrogen a drum. And finally the piano.
<ivotkl> Which was the MIDI thingie?
<zequence-s> If your thinking of sequencing, don't use Audacity
<zequence-s> Use qtractor, or ardour
<ivotkl> Nope, just recording Gethsemane by Nightwish. But I'm not singing that one. =P
<zequence-s> qtractor has midi support, so that may be the easiest
<zequence-s> You can sync qtractor with hydrogen
<ivotkl> I'm planning to make the drums with hydrogen and then recording the piano + strings via MIDI -> USB interface.
<zequence-s> So, you can make beats with hydrogen, and record it to qtractor when you're done
<zequence-s> You'll need to use jack
<zequence-s> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence-s> Read that to get an idea
<ivotkl> zequence-s: Great. Thank you.
<senator_> Hey
<senator_> Libre office is crashed but wont stop running in background yet no documents canbe ciewed
<senator_> Libre office is crashed but wont stop running in background yet no documents can be ciewed
<ivotkl> senator_: have you tried using killall command on terminal?
<ivotkl> Gotta rush guys. See you later. It's been a lpeasure as always. =)
<ivotkl> Gotta rush guys. See you later. It's been a pleasure as always. =)
<senator_> i really dont understand that comman
<senator_> can you explain pls
<SunStar> launcher menu -> system -> system monitor -> process tab -> right click on what you want gone -> kill
<senator_> Ok solution found.... what I did was to go into system monitor and kill process for soffice bin
<hectorlopez> hi there, i want to know im using ubuntustudio 12.04 i know if necessary update to the last release or not? update to 12.10
<zequence> hectorlopez: No need to really
<zequence> 12.04 is LTS (Long Term Release)
<zequence> The difference between 12.04 and 12.10 is only that you get more updated software
<zequence> If you aren't missing anything, you don't need to upgrade
<UnWorldly> what are the most significantly updated things out of curiosity
<SunStar> once 13.04 comes out you might want to consider updateing to 13.04 for improved jack function
<SunStar> 13.04 comes out in april
<zequence> Yes, both jack and PA are buggy in 12.04 and 12.10
<zequence> There is a fix on its way for jack for 12.04 and 12.10, but I have no idea about ETA
<zequence> There may never be a 13.04. Still under discussion
<zequence> That my become a rolling release
<zequence> http://ubuntustudio.org/2013/03/rolling-release-mir/
<zequence> UnWorldly: Whatever is most significant to you. Ubuntu Studio itself has had some updating in the menu department
<zequence> But, otherwise, it depends on what applications you use, and whether there were any new features/big fixes
<UnWorldly> I guess im all up on ppa's for the things that are super important to have new versions for anyway
<zequence> A possible rolling release would to some degree replace that
<zequence> I mean, it would be as up to date as a "stable" release could be
<zequence> All though, there are special builds in some PPAs
<SunStar> im not understanding how a rolling release would actually be implemented.
<zequence> It means there's no specific release. You get a daily, or monthly ISO, or whatever. Install it, and then it just keeps updating
<zequence> There's no *next* release
<zequence> The LTS will stay though
<zequence> no matter waht
<SunStar> got it
<zequence> Nothing's for sure yet. Ubuntu is trying to evolve with their phone plans, and free up some workload of having to support a bunch of releases
<zequence> Canonical, I mean (who maintains and develops Ubuntu)
<SunStar> yeah
<SunStar> well i support the rolling release strategy
<zequence> Many people agree on that the development release of 13.04, between October and now has been quite stable. So, with that in mind, people are saying we can just keep going, and not do anymore 6 month releases. That said, they do need to make the rolling release more secure
<zequence> It's a little too much wild west otherwise
<hectorlopez> ok thx
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-07
<magic_silver_box> yeahhhhhhhhhhh
<magic_silver_box> ubuntustudio 12.4 currently installing
<magic_silver_box> my first linux experience
<magic_silver_box> peeing a little
<SunStar> ubuntu studio is the best desktop linux EVER  :P
<SunStar> i've never actually enjoyed linux untill i started using Ubuntu Studio
<SunStar> though i gotta say debian is much better than the old microsoft products (prior to 2012 product line)
<magic_silver_box> ::[] ::[] ::[] ::[]
<magic_silver_box> uhhhhh so how do i install a driver and stuff
<magic_silver_box> haha
<magic_silver_box> i should take time to read about installing hardware, but i'm busy cleaning my haus
<magic_silver_box> i have a 15-year-old midi interface to get going, emagic unitor 8 mk1
<jiri__> cabas .Nějakej čech?
<holstein> magic_silver_box: let us know.. midi hardware should just work out of the box
<laperr> will jackd run on a acer aspier 8930g
<laperr> using ubuntustudio
<holstein> sure... might not like the performances though
<zequence> jack runs on anything
<zequence> More or less all onboard devices are supported by ALSA (I haven't heard of anyone having a device that wasn't supported)
<laperr> runs on a quad core out of the box
<studio-user102> hi
<studio-user102> may i have some help plz
<SunStar> what do you need help with?
<studio-user102> the installation
<studio-user102> my lap top is doing strange things
<SunStar> like?
<studio-user102> i was have WIN 7 eterprise then i replaced it with UBUNTU STUDIO 12.
<studio-user102> when the installation tells me that is is successfully finished
<studio-user102> the lap top reboot to tell me that there is no boot  device
<SunStar> sounds like grub installed to the wrong place.
<SunStar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<SunStar> try boot-repair
<studio-user102> yeah yeah some thing called grub appeared on my screan last time , where is the best place to let it work ? the system patetion ?
<studio-user102> partetion*
<SunStar> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<SunStar> copy and paste the code listed in the second install option into Terminal
<SunStar> ctrl + shift + v to paste into the terminal
<Guest82343> anybody have advice for me - already running 13.04 - should i hazard upgrading to ubuntu studio or make a new partition and triple-boot with mac osx? also i have /home in its own partition ~ 4gb - will studio demand more home, is it easy to move /home given my drive can spare another partition? thanks for any expertise anyone has
<zequence> Guest82343: I'd just add whatever applications you want from Ubuntu Studio
<SunStar> your going to run into problems if your planning on sharing a /home dir between 2 OSs. you can just install the studio apps onto 13.04
<zequence> Guest82343: There are a bunch of meta packages. In a terminal, do: apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<zequence> Guest82343: Then install the ones you want (-generation and -recording don't actually contain anything bu makes you install the all inclusive -audio
<zequence> Guest82343: If you're into audio, you'll need to add yourself to audio group
<zequence> Guest82343: And, if you need low latency, install linux-lowlatency
<zequence> That's about it
<zequence> (the changes in metas just happened in raring, so different on previous releases)
<Guest82343> i have over 20gb in / so i could do the whole hog - but does studio fill up /home (which is filling faster than i expected - i guess if 13.04 is seemingly stable will studio crush that? - i been reading about the audio groups there's a good wiki for that
<zequence> home is only for user files and settings. Not applications
<Guest82343> i thought so - oh yeah i just downloaded ubuntu studio dvd thats what its full of - just realized sorry
<zequence> Guest82343: Just don't install ubuntustudio-desktop. You'll have no need for that
<zequence> unless you want to of course
<zequence> Just that there may be some conflicts in user files, especially if you do customization
<Guest82343> so 13.04 should be stable in studio? anybody else running that?
<zequence> I am
<zequence> It's quite stable
<Guest82343> great it seems fine for me in plain ubuntu
<Guest82343> upgrade i will
<laperr> using ubuntustudio
<laperr> digit trouble
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-08
<Mathnerd314> how do I check that jack is running properly?
<Len-nb> Mathnerd314, properly for what use? Properly includes is it using the right device, is the latency appropriate for the current project, is pulse connected.... etc.
<Mathnerd314> hmm, well currently I don't think it's running at all, qjackctl says "Cannot lock down 82274202 byte memory area (Cannot allocate memory)" and then that it couldn't start jack
<Mathnerd314> so from that I gather it's not running at all - which doesn't seem right IIRC
<Mathnerd314> ^ Len-nb
<Len-nb> Ok, are you running ubuntustudio or something else
<Len-nb> Mathnerd314, or have you added another user?
<Mathnerd314> Len-nb: I started with a ubuntu installation, then installed ubuntustudio-desktop and the other packages
<Len-nb> Ah, that makes sense
<Mathnerd314> I think kubuntu and edubuntu might be in there too :p
<Len-nb> you need to add your user to the audio group
<Mathnerd314> ah, stuff here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu ?
<Mathnerd314> I wasn't certain how much of that was outdated
<Len-nb> and make sure the file jack put in /etc/security/limits.d/ is named audio.conf
<Mathnerd314> yep, contents seem OK
<Mathnerd314> I guess I need to reboot one more time for linux to notice I'm in the audio group?
<Len-nb> logout and in
<Len-nb> reboot is ok too, but shouldn't be needed
<Mathnerd314> well, at least the error message changed: "ERROR: ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode"
<Len-nb> which device do you have?
<Mathnerd314> hmm, I'm not certain TBH
<Len-nb> Yes it sounds like it is able to start up.
<Mathnerd314> the message before that is ": creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|44100|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit"
<Len-nb> from qjackctl there is a setup dialog
<Mathnerd314> yep
<Len-nb> on the left side there is a > beside interface
<Len-nb> if you click on it it should list what devices you have
<Len-nb> Right now you are using the first one hw:0
<Mathnerd314> there's two "HD-Audio Generic"'s (hw:0 and hw:1) and "ALC892 Analog" (hw:0,1)
<Len-nb> Are all of those internal?
<Len-nb> I guess I am asking if you added an audio interface, or just have the ones that came with your computer?
<Mathnerd314> they're all internal, I think.
<Mathnerd314> > jackd -d alsa just says "device busy", so maybe it's a pulseaudio problem
<Len-nb> Which version of ubuntu?
<Len-nb> 12.04 or .10
<Mathnerd314> .10
<Mathnerd314> I might just switch to Arch, I don't really need these fancy GUI's :-)
<Len-nb> Also did you set up an input and an output device? or just the interface?
<Len-nb> That is why studio went with xfce
<Mathnerd314> I'm using xfce right now, actually; maybe gnome is less fancy... :p
<Len-nb> Seems a lot like the old gnome2
<Mathnerd314> unity was OK, my alt-tab seemd broken though
<Mathnerd314> I really only installed ubuntustudio to try this out: http://yaxu.org/demonstrating-tidal/
<Mathnerd314> but after some discussion with him, I'm not certain ubuntustudio is enough
<Len-nb> I will take a look...but really it shouldn't matter that much.
<Mathnerd314> well, tidal depends on dirt, which depends on jack: https://github.com/yaxu/Dirt/blob/master/jack.c
<Len-nb> Really it probably means building things from source whatever DE/distro you choose
<Mathnerd314> well, building dirt and tidal was easy, the problem is figuring out how to run them
<Len-nb> I can see that.
<Mathnerd314> do you think wiping the disk and installing Ubuntu Studio from scratch would fix it?
<Len-nb> I think it is just a matter of getting the right audio device set up.
<Len-nb> You have jack running, Now find out why  it doesn't see the output
<Mathnerd314>  well, I have audio playing now, and ps -Af doesn't list anything with 'jack' in the name...
<Len-nb> It may be set up so that you need one device for input and another for output
<Len-nb> default would be jackdbus if it was running
<Len-nb> From a terminal what does aplay -l say? and arecord -l
<Mathnerd314> is there a pastebin somewhere?
<Len-nb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mathnerd314> 'k. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595066/
<Mathnerd314> so there is a jackd running, actually, but it's running as me, and it seems like pulseaudio got started before it at boot
<Mathnerd314> *jackdbus
<Len-nb> PA starts at session start and jackdbus when you run qjackctl
<Len-nb> it looks like you need to be using hw:1 and not hw:0
<Mathnerd314> ... and that works
<Len-nb> hw:0 is the audio port on your monitor out for DVI
<Mathnerd314> hmm, but I think that's what I'm using for audio actually
<Len-nb> DVI audio is not something I have experience with.
 * Mathnerd314 checks the cables
<Len-nb> But I think it would not have a plug on the computer itself
<Mathnerd314> I guess there is a separate audio cable
<Mathnerd314> but yeah, no audio playing at all now
<Len-nb> What was the "it works" above for.
<Mathnerd314> well, it creates/connects to the server successfully :p
<Len-nb> If you are going to use DVI out, then it has to be set up as output only
<Mathnerd314> ok, that sounds right
<Mathnerd314> I do only have a pair of speakers...
<Mathnerd314> (built into the monitor)
<Mathnerd314> let me check my various manuals just to be sure...
<Len-nb> hw:0 only shows as play back in your pastebin
<Mathnerd314> so this is the motherboard: http://www.asus.com/Motherboard/F1A75M_PRO/#specifications
 * Len-nb has an old P4
<Mathnerd314> it probably has much better linux support :-)
<Len-nb> The owner has gotten to know it quite well
<Mathnerd314> so part of the problem is there are 6 outputs, so I have to specify 1) that I'm only using one output and 2) which output I'm using
<Len-nb> Anyway, to use the dvi out you have to set jack to just use that as output. If you wish you can set up HW:1 for inout.
<Len-nb> Jack will show all 6
<Len-nb> you just connect to the ones you want.
<Mathnerd314> hmm, yeah, so that part works
<Len-nb> The way qjackctl works is that you can use either an Interface for one device for in and out or below that there is input and output for doing them different.
<Len-nb> So you can set input to HW:1 and output to HW:0
<Mathnerd314> well, if I just tell it to use the ALC892 Analog then it successfully connects and finds 8 playback ports and 2 capture ports. which I think is the right device/setup
<Mathnerd314> so I think that's working
<Len-nb> Yup
<Mathnerd314> but there's no audio coming through, so somehow I have to specify which playback port to use
<Len-nb> Just have to plug speakers in to hear it :)
<Mathnerd314> but I only have these (crappy) monitor speakers, which I connected through trial-and-error...
<Mathnerd314> and they only take up one port
<Len-nb> Yup
<Len-nb> mine looks like 12/10 i/o but it is really 6x6, 4x4 audio plus 2x2 spdif
 * magic_silver_box slaps Len-nb around a bit with a large trout
 * magic_silver_box slaps Len-nb around a bit with a large trout
 * Mathnerd314 googles to see where that meme came from
<Mathnerd314> hmm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Whacking_with_a_wet_trout
<Mathnerd314> or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsfiD78Cy0s
<Mathnerd314> but that reminds me, I still have no audio
<Len-nb> the plugs should be line out (-10db) and so might be really quiet if not amplified.
<Len-nb> Also some of them may be muted.
<Len-nb> alsamixer (in a terminal) should show this
<Len-nb> pulse would have turned up HW:0, but maybe not HW:!
<Len-nb> HW:1
<Mathnerd314> they all seem to be at max volume
<Mathnerd314> * max gain
<Len-nb> No Ms at the bottom?
 * Len-nb hasn't used an internal sound card for a long time.
<Mathnerd314> http://imagebin.org/249380
<Len-nb> Looks right
<Len-nb> What are you using as a source?
<Mathnerd314> trying to get Rhythmbox to work, I think it routes through pulseaudio first
<Len-nb> So you should see pulse in jack then. In the connect window
<Len-nb> And in pavucontrol Rhythmbox should be routed to jacksink
<Mathnerd314> hmm, I don't see those
<Len-nb> Ok, in qjackctl there is an icon that says connections
<Len-nb>  The audio tab will have system it should also have pulse
<Mathnerd314> and it doesn't... so I need to configure pulseaudio to connect to jack?
<Len-nb> pavucontrol can be started from a terminal though it show u
<Len-nb> opps
<Len-nb> it should be there.
<Len-nb> pactl list short modules
<Len-nb> about number 6 or 7 should something like dbus-jack-detect-module
<Len-nb> module-jackdbus-detect
<Mathnerd314> yep, it's there
<Len-nb> and jack connections has system?
<Mathnerd314> yep
<Mathnerd314> http://imagebin.org/249382
<Len-nb> Odd
<Mathnerd314> I need to sleep; pick this up in 8 hours?
<Len-nb> with some one, I need sleep too. I 8 I'l be at work.
<Len-nb> But there should be others around then in their tz
<Mathnerd314> yeah, the weekend be more active too, I'm guessing
<Len-nb> Never reall active.
<Mathnerd314> see you around, I guess
<Len-nb> ok
<Len-nb> good night
<faLUCE> hello. I have a windows 8 guest on virtualbox under linux (ubuntu, with pulseaudio). when playing audio, I hear some clicks. Is there a way to improve that?
<zequence> faLUCE: use a bigger buffer.
<faLUCE> zequence: on what?
<zequence> faLUCE: The latency you can get with virtualboc, running audio apps, is quite high
<zequence> virtualbox*
<zequence> I mean, you can't run on a low latency, without clicks
<faLUCE> zequence: ok, I understand
<faLUCE> zequence: but where can I set the bigger buffer?
<zequence> faLUCE: Probably in the application you are using in Windows
<zequence> Or, you mean, audio in general?
<faLUCE> audio in general
<zequence> I don't know how to do that in Windows 8
<faLUCE> zequence: the problem is in ubuntustudio
<faLUCE> I launch virtualbox through ubuntustudio
<faLUCE> and vbox uses pulseaudio
<zequence> faLUCE: No, the problem is in virtualbox
<zequence> You can try on any linux distro if you want
<faLUCE> zequence: so, I should try to reduce latency in the windows app?
<zequence> No, you should raise it
<zequence> virtualbox doesn't handle low latencies
<faLUCE> zequence: yes, sorry
<faLUCE> I would have said: red
<faLUCE> I would have said: raise
<faLUCE> zequence: I raised the latency from the default level, for the program, and it did not made difference. However, if I decrease latency from the default level, I hear more glitches
<faLUCE> zequence: then, I think I should raise latency for the whole virtualbox
<zequence> faLUCE: I'm quite able to run Win XP without glitches
<zequence> faLUCE: I wouldn't know how to do that. But you could look at changing the latency for PA, something I've never tried doing
<faLUCE> ok
<faLUCE> hello. I have a windows 8 guest on virtualbox under linux (ubuntu, with pulseaudio). when playing audio, I hear some clicks. Is there a way to improve that?
<smartboyhw> faLUCE, well VMs don't normally have good audio quality
<faLUCE> smartboyhw: but it would be strange to have so many glitches
<smartboyhw> faLUCE, dunno.
<zequence> faLUCE: It's not strange, since you're running an entire OS on top of another one. There will be a bigger latency
<zequence> faLUCE: You have to take into account that Win8 is more demanding on graphics too
<zequence> faLUCE: I would use WinXP, if I were you
<smartboyhw> faLUCE, if I were you I would not use Windows at all:P
<faLUCE> smartboyhw: I know, but I'm forced :-( .... look, I'm forced to use windows on virtulbox under ubuntu. that's bullshit
<smartboyhw> faLUCE, 1. Oh sorry and 2. No foul languages please:)
<faLUCE> smartboyhw: ok :-)
<faLUCE> sorr
<faLUCE> sorry
<faLUCE> zequence: the problem is that the software that I have to use is for windows7-8 only
<zequence> faLUCE: So, why not install Win on your machine, or use a Win machine?
<zequence> It would make sure you get the full power from the machine
<faLUCE> zequence: it's a bit hard to explain, but I can't
<zequence> faLUCE: Then see if you can raise latency on PA. You could try #pulseaudio
<faLUCE> zequence: already tried
<zequence> faLUCE: You raised PA latency, and got the same issue?
<zequence> If so, the problem is entirely in Win8
<zequence> I mean, added to the latency problem introduced by VirtualBox
<zequence> If Virtualbox is given more time to work, since you gave PA higher latency, it's not a problem between VB and Linux
<faLUCE> zequence: It's not clear how to raise latency on pa. I tried several options, but none worked
<zequence> faLUCE: I've never tried to find out why, but I'm sure someone at #pulseaudio aught to know
<Mathnerd314> ok, getting JACK to work, round 2. I restarted pulseaudio, now I have a PA sink and source in qjackctl. But still no sound...
<holstein> Mathnerd314: ?
<holstein> i would take pulse out of the equation
<holstein> get JACK working. test JACK with a known good audio file in something like audacious
<holstein> these are the steps i would do...
<holstein> from a fresh start, or checking with ps aux | grep jack to make sure jack is not working...
<holstein> 1. test an audio file with audacious and pulse...
<holstein> 2. troubleshoot and get jack started
<holstein> 3. test same audio file with audacious using jack output
<holstein> !proaudio | Mathnerd314 this can help troubleshoot jack
<ubottu> Mathnerd314 this can help troubleshoot jack: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> Mathnerd314: When you have the sink and source ready, you still need to set the PA mixer to use the jack sink and source
<Mathnerd314> well, I'm playing audio now, through pulse
<Mathnerd314> jack is not running AFAICT
<holstein> Mathnerd314: then test JACK.. not pulse through JACK.. when JACK is working, then you can test pulse into jack
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-09
<len_1304> Hey Lumpy
 * magic_silver_box slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<studio-user336> jj
<urlwolf> holstein: I'm back, if you are still willing to help me debug lack of sound in jack. Playing a known good mp3 on audacious produces no sound
<ntzrmtthihu777> hullo. I need to convert 6-audio channel mp4 to mpg for burning to dvd
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone here
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: hey
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: i would just open the audio in something and mix the channels down
<holstein> OR, just choose 2, and make them the stereo data
<holstein> OR, use a video editing application that allows you to open all the audio files and mix them
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein:
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry, was in other channel
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: its an mp4 file I need to convert to mpg for dvd burning.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I havent the foggiest on how to do it, was giving ffmpeg a shot.
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: do it in whatever video editor you are going to use
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: you can likely find 2 audio tracks in the 6 that can be used as stereo
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: I'm just looking to burn a disc from a torrent. all this is overkill.
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: if you need to make a stereo audio track from the 6 tracks, you just choose 2 of them
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: ask the content creator for an "easier" package
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: unlikely to happen. what software would I use to pick 2 of 6?
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: you can literally use a filemanager
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: i would just choose the 2 audio tracks with whatever video editor i was using
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: =_= it is one single mp4 file.
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: and?
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: how am I supposed to pick 2 tracks if its one file??? if there is a way to decompile it or whatever into individual files then that would be awesome, but I see no way to do what you are suggesting with just a filemanager.
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1410887
<holstein> http://www.ehow.com/how_8284972_burn-mp4s-dvd-ubuntu.html
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162129/what-cd-dvd-burning-software-should-i-use
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: what video is this?
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: how do you know its 6 tracks?
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: i would just open what you have in a video editor and save the project as you want it to be
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: 6-channel audio
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: when i suggested the file manager, you said "i have 6 audio tracks".. and actually, you dont.. you have some mp4
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: just open the file in an editor and edit it as you want it to be.. what video is this?
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: you got me saying tracks. I have been to above links, and the tools they suggest freeze up.
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: and I said tracks because of you. if you read your earlier statments you said channels as well, but changed to tracks for some reason.
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: what video is this? where did you get it?
<holstein> the source matters.. if its "corrupt", it wont open
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: its a torrent, Vampire Hunter D.
<ntzrmtthihu777> < holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: i would just open the audio in something and mix the  channels down
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: im not interested in helping you steal a DVD
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: you can google around and find how to make a DVD from a video file.. good luck !
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: don't come off all high and mighty, you know you dl too. later
<holstein> actually, i dont
<SunStar> seriously? wow...
<raleigh> Hello everyone from Greensboro NC.  I just now installed Ubuntu Studio
<Len-nb> hello raleigh
<raleigh> I am using version 12.04.2 LTS
<raleigh> Hello Len
<raleigh> I wanted to check in while it is still fresh.  I have not opened my web browser yet
<Len-nb> :)  Ok
<raleigh> I am fighting with the Global Time app hehee
<raleigh> My next trick will be to attempt a transfer of my old FireFox bookmarks and settings
<Len-nb> three different setup screens and you can't get from one to the next
<raleigh> ok thanks for the tip on Time
<raleigh> I just set up four clocks but don't know about displaying them yet
<Len-nb> I use it to keep a UTC clock on my desk
<raleigh> wow that would be handy
<raleigh> I need a UTC Clock
<raleigh> for ham radio stufgf
<Len-nb> any online meetings are in utc
<raleigh> ok
<Len-nb> It would be good there too
 * magic_silver_box either travel (consistent direction moving 5-7 miles per hour), forage for food or play (random-appearing direction and varying speed), or rest (consistent direction, in a close group, moving about 2 mph).
<raleigh> I will set up a UTC clock now while I am thinking about it
<raleigh> thanks for your welcome and your ideas
<magic_silver_box> np
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-10
<dn4> why would ubuntu studio boot up an be missing letters
<holstein> ?
<dn4> it boots up and letters are missing
<dn4> and I have to reboot a few times and they fix themselves
<holstein> dn4: what letter?
<holstein> on the keyboard? on the screen?
<dn4> net ork
<dn4> on the screen
<holstein> network?
<holstein> you mean, graphical elements?
<holstein> !ati | dn4
<ubottu> dn4: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i would install a proprietary driver if one is available
<holstein> i would try booting a live CD with nomodest
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> take a screenshot
<dn4> next time it boots up like that I will
<dn4> I am on an old HP Pavilion
<dn4> onboard graphics
<holstein> dn4: then, try the vesa driver... you can use nomodeset as i suggested, or try creating a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<dn4> just wanted to bring that up
<dn4> I will be back later if some other issues happen
<ntzrmtthihu777> bit of info usind dir2ogg? I need to used it to convert the .mid files that come with rpg maker xp because .ogg works out-of-box, but .mid is nigh impossible to get running under wine
 * magic_silver_box slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-03
<axgrndr> hello. new to linux. hoping can get some help. having issues getting flash to work in firefox. also cant get google chrome to work which is suppose to be alternative. have only issues on ubuntu studio.. works fine on other computer running mint. anyone able to pointme in right direction?
<gartral> i really dislike it when people only stick around 5 minutes waiting for a question to be answered
<gartral> ok all, I have a pro-audio question: I have a nice, old TS-10 synth/keyboard that i really.. really.. *REALLY* want some of the soundkits off of.. but.. I need a program that can automate the process.. any ideas?
<holstein> soundkits?
<holstein> you mean, the voices?
<holstein> nothing to say that you have software that can do anything with that information
<holstein> i'll tell you the ultimate answer that you likely dont want to hear.. nothing in linux is preventing that unit from being read/supported by it
<holstein> that being said, i would just try #opensourcemusicians and elaborate about what it is that you are trying to do
<gartral> holstein: sure, the whole thing can be controled by midi, I have a usb midi interface.. i want a program/script that, over midi, hits a key and records the input from the soundcard to a file
<holstein> gartral: you mean, you want to sample the synth
<gartral> holstein: yes.. I believe that's what I want
<holstein> nothing i know of "automates" that.. but, i would refer to it as "sampling" in #opensourcemusicians
<gartral> holstein: (sue me.. I'm not an audio technition or musician.. )
<gartral> lol
<holstein> gartral: im not tring to be rude/combative.. just trying to get you to the right place with the right terms
<holstein> gartral: a lot of it is just knowing what to ask
<gartral> I know, thanks
<gartral> just like anything else!
<holstein> i mean, you *could* script that.. or use some screen automation process
<holstein> but, the pro's do it manually
<holstein> they want to hear each one, and get different levels
<holstein> you could, just setup a midi sequencer to play what you want to sample.. say, each note in each voice in 5 velocities
<holstein> then, just track that to what you like.. and manually edit it
<gartral> holstein: for *this* synth, that'd be 127 samples per sound.. as it's velocity responsive.. and I want over 2k samples..
<holstein> gartral: yup... thats why sampling is so intense
<gartral> I *really* want to automate it..
<holstein> gartral: sure.. you'll need to ask in that channel
<holstein> gartral: AFAIK, you cant
<holstein> gartral: folks get *big* money to do what you are talking about
<holstein> gartral: its not trivial..
<gartral> might be interesting to build an application for it..
<holstein> gartral: you just need to seperate out the audio in teh file i just explained how to make above
<gartral> holstein: use arecord to record each sound to it's own file! :P
<holstein> gartral: no
<holstein> gartral: listen
<holstein> gartral: you create a midi sequencing routine.. the synth plays whatever you like.. you record that *all* in one big file
<holstein> gartral: *then* you can either manually edit that.. or, look for something that seperates it out based on silence
<holstein> i would just do it manually
<holstein> thats the only way to know for sure
<holstein> but, folks in #opensourcemusicians know more about it than i do..
<gartral> holstein: the "one big file" method seems... backwards.. meh..
<gartral> anyway, off to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> gartral: yeah?
<holstein> gartral: why?
<holstein> gartral: why not do it afterwards? there *are* things that can read the silence and seperate it
<holstein> gartral: there are also things that can trigger whatever you like
<holstein> gartral: you can ask in #ardour about setting up different files.. but, the files wil be in the same project likely
<gartral> holstein: because hydrogen and rosegarden both use the seperate sounds
<holstein> gartral: sure.. im talking about for just getting the sounds, friend
<holstein> gartral: you are jumping to wanting to hit a button and have it all done for you
<holstein> gartral: all im saying is.. hit a button, get a big file.. hit another.. get a bunch of little files
<gartral> holstein: true
<holstein> gartral: its just one other step.. and i *have* done these steps.. so i mention them becuase they are plausible
<holstein> its something you could literally do right ow
<holstein> now*
<holstein> gartral: i would also like to have them all in one file for editing
<holstein> i could apply a comp or leveling to the *entire* set of samples
<holstein> then, parse them out
<Perlado> nas al personal!!
<Perlado> bueno pues otra vez sera, saludos!!
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-04
<alastair_> anyone got a moment or 2 to help me with a custom screen res?
<alastair_> ...please
<supersudo> nas al personal
<supersudo> algun user por aqui?
<cfhowlett> !es|supersudo,
<ubottu> supersudo,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<supersudo> /join #ubuntu.es
<karox3> Hello, I have  question related to installing as a dual boot, is anyone on that can help?
<karox3> Hello, I still have question related to installing as a dual boot, is anyone on that can help?
<karox3> I'll put my issue out and see if that sparks interest
<karox3> I'm attempting an install alongside Windows 8.1 (not by choice) with 13.10. The DVD I burned (verified with checksum, verified disc integrity) just goes to a black screen after selecting any option at boot (Try ubunty, install, check for errors...). I've checked the forums, searched all over. Any ideas?
<karox3> Oh, and I changed the UEFI to Legacy, and turned off secure boot and fast boot
<karox3> Hello, anyone on that can help?  I still have a question related to installing 13.10 as a dual boot
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> karox3: just elaborate if that doesnt help
<holstein> karox3: likely, all you need to know is, ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, so anything you find when searching "ubuntu dual boot with windows" for example is relevant
<holstein> karox3: i think the issue you are experiencing is that the lowlatency kernel that ubuntustudio ships with may not work with uefi
<holstein> karox3: what would i do? install xubuntu, or lubuntu or main ubuntu, and just add what you like from the studio packages
<karox3> thanks holstein!  Do you think I'll notice any difference not having the low latency kernel (other than the fact that it would actually install)?
<holstein> karox3: try it and see
<karox3> and just to clarify, when I get the blank screen, it's just after selecting either "try ubuntu without installing" or "install ubuntu", or really any option from that point. I notice that there's a momentary spinup of the dvd, and then nothing, no spin, just sad, sad darkness
<holstein> karox3: depends on what you do
<holstein> karox3: could be anything..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<karox3> awesome, thanks again
<holstein> or the kernel not being signed.. i dont have hardware like that with secure boot to test
<holstein> if you disable secure boot, it should work
<holstein> you can try nomodeset.. wont hurt anything
<karox3> I disable both secure boot and fast boot
<karox3> *disabled
<holstein> karox3: sure.. but, thats independent of ubuntu
<holstein> karox3: your machine has to be able to be configured to work with ubuntu
<holstein> karox3: ubuntu is just doing what it can do... the machine has to support it
<holstein> it would be the same if you were trying to install windows XP
<karox3> I've been really disappointed with this purchase. Didn't think Windows 8 would be quite this evil, nor that HP (it's a recent pavillion) would be so unfriendly to linux
<holstein> eh.. its not "evil" really.. its just business
<holstein> if you can return it, consider system76
<holstein> i personally started doing *much* better when i went linux, and made windows conform
<holstein> adding windows in virtualbox on well supported linux hardware, for example
<holstein> otherwise, it just puts a large burden on the user
<karox3> I may try that, although from what you were saying, my hardware may be my first hurdle in getting linux running
<holstein> sure.. as with any OS
<holstein> but, linux is typically well supported these days
<karox3> yeah, I've just never had so much trouble just getting even a linux live disc to load. Linux has always been able to overcome whatever crumby hardware I had
<holstein> and, it still is.. the burden is on the hardware.. always has been
<karox3> now I get something newer and I'm blocked from the get go  =]
<holstein> you could just as well be trying to load OSX, or windows vista... for example
<karox3> well, here goes, time to dig in on this. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it
<holstein> its a lot to expect of a user, actually
<holstein> think about what process got windows on that HP.. a team of professionals testing and fixing.. the end user basically has to decide to take that role on for linux support
<holstein> or, buy something like system76 where they have done that same role
<holstein> could be as simple as needing to run nomodeset, and then install the nvidia proprietary driver
<karox3> thanks, signing off to give it a go
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-05
<karox3> holstein: Hello again, thanks for your help yesterday, fyi, I got ubuntustudio to install, it was an issue with using legacy on EFI, but now I can't get anything to boot, so working on that now
<potential> Hello World!
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-06
<combinatoric> is anyone interested in working on adding a hibernate function to Ubuntu Studio?
<combinatoric> I can get it to work from the command line but it would be nice for it to be included on the shut down options
<fibz_> studio has hibernate, it is disabled by default untill you test to ensure it works on your hardware
<combinatoric> ok. I run sudo pm hibernate and it works
<combinatoric> but when I turn on my computer it loads into my User Account, not into the main start page
<combinatoric> what's the best way to enable it?
<fibz_> sorry, i've been googleing this whole time.  i've beenhaving trouble finding even the most simple things in search engines lately... heres one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361734/hibernation-is-still-missing-from-menu-in-13-10-after-enabling-via-polkit-how-t
<combinatoric> cool I will check it out. thanks
<butcho> hi
<fibz_> did you need help with something?
<potential> Hello, I would like to ask a question that perhaps don't have much to do with Ubuntu Studio itself that much.
<vadimkolchev> hi all. how can I convert flv to 3gp easily? didn't do anything of it in linux
<Patero-ng> hello
<Patero-ng> I'd like to talk about security in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Patero-ng, general security discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic or an actual solveable problem
<cfhowlett> ?
<Patero-ng> I'd like to know if timming works
<guest-03CRQ3> buenas al personal
<kidx> hello how do I set up IDJC
<kidx> any one got a english video link?
<holstein> video?
<holstein> kidx: you can just install and run it
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> you'll likely want to use it with jack..
<holstein> you can ask in #opensourcemusicians ..but it pretty much click/configure and run
<kidx> I am new to this
<kidx> i like what i see but all the sound is not right
<holstein> kidx: maybe you can find an easier way to do what you are doing
<kidx> I could if i had a tutorial
<holstein> kidx: sure.. for what?
<kidx> but none are in english
<kidx> I learn by video
<holstein> kidx: the issue with tutorials are, your hardware is differet
<holstein> kidx: there is no one with a video on your specific hardware about runing JACK
<kidx> no
<zequence> kidx: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqzyjDeEAw4
<kidx> ii dont car for that
<kidx> i just need to learn how to use it
<kidx> let along driver stuff
<holstein> kidx: i used it with JACK.. it requires JACK, AFAIK
<zequence> jack is a pro audio server, which you need to run manually
<zequence> It's not a big deal to learn
<zequence> Takes five minutes
<kidx> so i cant talk on skpye
<kidx> and talk to my buddys
<zequence> kidx: Sure you caqn
<kidx> reminds me of ASIO
<zequence> kidx: if you're on Ubuntu Studio, that is
<kidx> but for linux
<kidx> and better coded
<kidx> i am
<zequence> sort of, though ASIO is about drivers, not an audio server
<zequence> jack is an audio server, which uses ALSA drivers
<zequence> you can read more about that in the link that holstein provided you with
<kidx> oh so whats the big differ besides it being server what the advantages
<kidx> i guess better all aroud preformance no blue screens of death
<zequence> it's a system which allows any application that supports jack to connect to any other jack application
<zequence> so, a lot better than ASIO
<kidx> ok
<kidx> well ill look at the video
<kidx> ill look aroud for jack tutorials
<kidx> and come back if i need to
<kidx> my goal is to learn IDJC
<zequence> kidx: On UBuntu Studio, after starting jack, if you want to hear desktop audio, just set desktop audio to use jack as output
<kidx> and do my radio
<holstein> kidx: its really qutie simple.. JACK is the challenging bit
<holstein> kidx: you dont need either to do "radio"
<kidx> huh
<zequence> kidx: Basically, you need to select the correct device, and click start. That's it
<kidx> i am trying to use mixx
<holstein> kidx: you can, for example, run a simple streaming application, and use an external mixer to route your voice and music
<holstein> or, several machines
<holstein> there are many ways to do "raiod"
<holstein> radio*
<kidx> well i need to learn this
<holstein> jack with idjc is just one way.. and it will work, but i wouldnt get too worried about it
<kidx> i am so used to plug and pray on linux
<kidx> I dont really lean nothing techinicall
<kidx> sorry windows
<zequence> The audio in linux is scattered into many systems. It hasn't been prioritized
<kidx> i wanna learn better things
<zequence> But, it works
<kidx> sounds better than widnows for sure
<kidx> so how do i exaclty connect to my server with shoutcast with IDJC
<zequence> on any OS you have to learn a few things to get going. Linux is easier in the mainstream part, but as soon as you step out of that, things can get a bit steeper
<zequence> Still, it's not that challenging
<kidx> I learn from eacthing and doing less typing
<kidx> watching
<zequence> kidx: Always start jack first. Make sure to select the correct device. Then start your jack application and set it up for your needs
<kidx> jack is open
<zequence> you mean, you started jack with qjackctl, or you opened qjackctl?
<kidx> i just opened jack
<kidx> Qjackctl
<kidx> i tihnk
<zequence> jack is not qjackctl
<zequence> qjackctl is just a gui application to control jack
<zequence> jack is a headless audio server, which can be controlled by numerous applications
<kidx> so then qjackctl will do
<zequence> in Setup, choose your audio device, under "Interface"
<zequence> There are two arrows, use the one that points to the right
<zequence> You should see stuff like hw:0, hw:1, with names attached
<zequence> Internal devices are usually called Intel something
<zequence> Don't select input and output separately, that will only confuse things
<zequence> usually, the internal device is listed at the top, which is the same as default, but that can change at each boot
<zequence> Actually, newer qjackctl doesn't say hw:0, hw:1, it says things like hw:Intel
<zequence> This is better, cause it means that the device you select will remain the same after each boot
<zequence> kidx: any particular audio device you are using, or just your internal audio device?
<kidx> just internal
<kidx> i see alot of stuff
<kidx> in qjackctl
<zequence> kidx: so, probably it's the first choice. I would be hw:Intel
<kidx> what goes where lol
<kidx> i need to set each program up
<zequence> kidx: You don't need to know anything else at the moment. Just the device
<kidx> i need to watch a video
<zequence> once you selected the correct device, you start jack, and unless you need low latencies, you are good to go
<kidx> i hear my song
<kidx> woot
<kidx> lol
<kidx> but i need to get mic working
<holstein> test the mic independently.. JACK/linux wont "fix" the mic
<kidx> it works
<kidx> just to get it going on the radio
<kidx> i am trying to get ti connect to my server
<kidx> and stuff
<holstein> you route it in JACK, and use idjc
<holstein> i used BUTT to test my icecast server. to troubleshoot
<holstein> http://butt.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> didnt require JACK
<kidx> sounds nicer
<kidx> just use a medai player
<kidx> lol
<holstein> i also just use BUTT on a machine, and routed my mic in with hardware
<holstein> i also used a few different machines with analog connections
<kidx> how you use mic
<kidx> like to talk
<holstein> kidx: above are a few ways i did
<holstein> kidx: you can connect with hardware, if you have such hardware.. and use idjc to route it, or use JACK.. or other ways
<kidx> wow
<zequence> Connections in qjackctl?
<kidx> the sounds on this are 100000000000000000 better than sam broadcaster
<zequence> I haven't used that applications myself
<kidx> i want IDJC working
<holstein> the sound should be whatever you have it configured as
<kidx> i am not gona stop till i figure this out
<zequence> in qjackctl you have "Connect" in which you can connect applications and your audio hardware anyway you like
<zequence> Though, you might need to raise the volume for your mic using a mixer
<kidx> i just need my mic fixed
<zequence> The desktop audio (pulseaudio) mixer might do, but if not, use an alsa mixer
<kidx> and route skype and fix every thing
<kidx> then i am happy
<kidx> and broadcast to the world
<holstein> kidx: skype?
<zequence> you can't route skype in itself, but you can route all desktop audio to jack
<holstein> skype is not required for this
<kidx> i wanna get skype audio on my cast
<holstein> i used an icecast server
<zequence> in the desktop audio mixer (settings) set output to jack
<holstein> kidx: you can always use a seperate machine and do analog connections from a box running skype
<zequence> When using jack, desktop audio will no longer be connected to your hardware
<zequence> (this is if you have the pulseaudio-jack-module installed, which you have)
<zequence> ..otherwise too, sorry, but with this module you can connect desktop audio to jack
<zequence> In a sence, desktop audio becomes like a jack application
<zequence> So, in order to connect to your hardware, you need to set desktop audio input and output to use jack
<zequence> jack then connects to your hardware
<kidx> this is frustrating now
<kidx> i had it right now i messed it up
<kidx> i am trying to get it to work rioght
<kidx> how i go online
<holstein> kidx: are you asking how to get online?
<holstein> kidx: on the internet? this chat is on the internet..
<kidx> no
<kidx> how do i cast my radio
<kidx> its not connecting
<kidx> lol
<holstein> kidx: as i said above, i use butt to troubleshoot
<holstein> kidx: i used it to connect to a known good server that my friends were using that i knew could be connected to
<holstein> then, i used BUTT, to remove JACK configs from the equation
<holstein> from there, i went to using the same settings in idjc, and eventually went to something else
<kidx> setting aint the issue i hear it
<kidx> my issue is IDJC wont connect
<holstein> kidx: sure.. but why?
<holstein> kidx: is it client or server side
<holstein> kidx: playback is irrelevant.. the connection is what im suggestion you troubleshoot
<kidx> i dont care about play back
<holstein> kidx: sure
<kidx> i care avbout connecting to y server
<holstein> kidx: and i understant your furstrations.. but, what you are saying is, you are not connecting to the server
<kidx> if i cant connect to my server then radio is erelevetn
<holstein> kidx: and im suggestion troubleshooting techniques
<holstein> kidx: ping it.. try another server with your client that is "known good"
<kidx> yes but i cant get the server to connect
<kidx> i can connect with mixxx
<holstein> try another client that you are more comfortable with and see that the server is up
<holstein> double check your settings.. etc
<kidx> but mixxx freezes when i use certain stuff
<kidx> so  renders that useless
<holstein> not really.. you can troubleshoot it as well, if you like
<holstein> you are determining its "useless"
<kidx> no
<kidx> what i am saying is i cant connect to my server but ok
<zequence> The guy behind qjackctl (not jack itself though), and a bunch of other really common linux audio apps http://www.rncbc.org/drupal/
<kidx> mixx can connect
<kidx> but it freezes on eer alsa device
<holstein> kidx: ok. and you have removed the settings and double checked the credentials?
<kidx> butt may be my last option
<holstein> kidx:  i suggested you try BUTT *first* as a troubleshooting setp
<holstein> step*
<holstein> not a replacement..
<holstein> exit
<zequence> holstein: ERROR: this is not a bash login session
<zequence> sorry, just jerking around
<holstein> does not compute ;)
<kidx> well i cant even get anything to worl through mixxx
<kidx> just keeps freexing
<holstein> kidx: so, you are assuming the client is the issue, then
<kidx> no
<holstein> kidx: you'll want to confirm the issue is not server side somehow
<kidx> i dont know
<holstein> kidx: correct.. you dont konw, so you'll want to confirm.. so you do know
<kidx> i was just on the server with IDJC
<kidx> but when i connec tto the server the audio goes messed up and hangs like a buzzer and freezed and crashes
<holstein> kidx: then, relax the settings
<kidx> i tihnk it is teh idjc settings
<kidx> theya re not mayching teh server sets
<holstein> kidx: thats a nice place to start then..
<kidx> there for a glitch
<holstein> i would also relax my JACK settings, since, latency is not likely an issue
<kidx> i also am using shoucast 1
<kidx> not 2
<kidx> so i dont thnk i can use IDJC for that
<holstein> kidx: dont think at all. look it up and confirm
<kidx> look where
<holstein> kidx: i setup a local icecast server to test with, to remove things fromt equation
<kidx> IDJC has nothing on it
<kidx> there is one site that i dont understadn totally
<kidx> thats the official site
<kidx> connection to server one has failed
<kidx> weird
<kidx> love the crash
<holstein> the crash?
<holstein> have you relaxed your JACK settings? and the stream settings?
<schultza> Where do I ask about setting up virtual surround sound volumes on a usb digital device? Ubuntu is reporting two devices on USB audio. Digital and Stereo as seperate devices which is correct. But on the digital, I still only get Left and Right channels only.
<holstein> ideally, you would ask the manufacturer.. but, you could try an alsa support avenue... otherwise, i just use pavucontrol or alsamixer.. the usual tools
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<schultza> alsamixer doesnt show the other channels i need to change volumes on
<schultza> the manufacturer (logitech) doesnt do linux drivers.
<holstein> schultza: and, it may never show them, since you were not promised it would in linux
<holstein> schultza: if the drivers that alsa is doing it best to offer you are not working..
<schultza> well, heres what I did so far. I set the channels to 8 (7.1 virtual surround for this device) and it started playing on all channels, just the volumes are really low on the other channels. so i knwo it can do it.
<schultza> its the channels i need to change volume on, but the normal software isnt allowing me to target those specifically
<holstein> schultza: sure.. and it may never do that.. have you tried an alsa support venue?
<holstein> schultza: you can also try main #ubuntu
<schultza> they sent me here, holstein
<schultza> and no, i havent tried alsa support venue.
<holstein> schultza: "they"?
<schultza> #ubuntu
<holstein> schultza: you can go back there if you like, and ask the question about surround support.. which is not ubuntustuduio specific
<holstein> schultza: but, the "best" is going to be alsa.. or the manufacturer
<schultza> in #alsa? or the website?
<holstein> schultza: whever will work
<schultza> k. thnx
<holstein> schultza: its challenging, because youare asking folks who are not allowed or encouraged to help you by the folks who *can* ideally help you
<holstein> schultza: i would look for someone with the hardware and ask
<schultza> hmm... then logitech et al are idiots.
<holstein> well, they didint promise you linux support
<schultza> i know.. .was curious. :) but roccat seems to have linux support. based on sound card support for true 5.1 surround sound.
<holstein> i have been doing that.. just returning/selling or giving away things that done have the support for the operating system im using
<holstein> otherwise, its just challenging, and you are repsonsible for all support
<schultza> hmm.. i may have to do this... http://www.rpgameplace.de/blog/index.php?/archives/25-Virtual-Surround-for-stereo-headphones-with-ALSA.html
<schultza> :)
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-07
<newcomer> hi every1 im having a dillema about my setup , using it last 12months
<cfhowlett> !details|newcomer,
<ubottu> newcomer,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<newcomer> trying how to type less and explain more :) 1sec
<newcomer> excuse me for any typing mistakes from rusty english plz
<cfhowlett> newcomer, no worries
<newcomer> can hdd encryption be bad for latencies or anything if i want to use it as main serious studio-like audio recording ? ive already learnt using ardour last months , jack is a bit messy in my head , but hey it works fine
<newcomer> but was wondering doing a more serious project with higher samplerates and effects and wondered about the hdd encryption on my system
<newcomer> if it could interfere in a wrong way to my project
<newcomer> a format and a fresh re-install of the system wouldnt mind me without the hdd encryption if thats whats needed
<newcomer> id like also ur opinion , for mixing many huge waves , would it be better if i spread them along different hdd's instead of having 1 dedicated for them ?
<cfhowlett> newcomer, no expert but I'd be surprised if measurable latency resulted from encryption
<newcomer> im only recording 2mono channels through profire 610 firewire , works fine in 44100 havent tried 96000 i wanna use on this project
<newcomer> i see
<newcomer> i asked in ardour channel also
<newcomer> they arent happy with hdd encryption :/
<cfhowlett> newcomer, based on ...?
<cfhowlett> newcomer, as far as mixing waves - sorry.  I've only ever mixed with Audacity
<zequence> Might take longer time to write, but that's just a theoretical maybe from my side
<zequence> well, both reading and writing
<zequence> newcomer: is it your home folder that is encrypted, only?
<zequence> If yes, then you can create a new folder in the root directory, and give yourself rights
<zequence> sudo mkdir /audio && sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /audio
<cfhowlett> zequence, I've experienced measurable delay on login and logout, but not during saves ...   Of course, I've not actually tested this.
<zequence> I don't think the difference is huge, if there is one
<zequence> The data is probably scrambled in some way. I really don't know much about encryption on lower level
<zequence> newcomer: So, if it's only /home that is encrypted, you can then create a symbolic link from /audio to your home folder, and it will seem like the folder is in your home folder
<zequence> ln -s /audio /home/$USER/audio
<zequence> Well, according to las in the #ardour channel, there's no delay, but the data takes up more space
<zequence> but, that in itself should add some processing time anyway
<zequence> for reading/writing, that is, not for fx or anything like that
<newcomer> yea
<newcomer> im fine
<newcomer> no need to change anything :D
<newcomer> thanx for the help guyz
<newcomer> take care :)
<Munger> CAn somebody please help me to get LADI working? I can't seem to get it to start JACK
<Munger> (using gladish)
<Munger> Log says 'ERROR: `default' server already active' but I stopped JACk in qjackctl
<holstein> guess that got sorted out from the error message
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-08
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> Hi!
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> I have C2D laptop (2GHz) with 3 gigs of ram and a 30 gigs of free partition for Ubuntu Studio, I want to use it to record music and edit it, I'm a drummer, wich version should I download 13.10 or 12.04 or should I wait to 14 version?
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, personally: LTS only.  Now, interim versions only get 9 months support.  I'd suggest 12.04 now and upgrade to 14.04 next month.
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> ok
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> thx!
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> cfhowlett, last question, why not to install 13.10 is there any difference? Is 12.04 better and does it have low lattency kernel also?
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> is possible to upgrade 13.10 to 14 version?
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, 12.04 does have low latency kernel.  you can go 13.10 to 14.04
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> 13.10 is less stable ?
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, no, but it IS only supported for 9 months so ... that kind of stuff matters to me.  LTS = Long Term Support so at least 3 years support
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> cfhowlett, i'm asking cause I want to know wich is better for me I want to know your logic cause it could direct me in the right direction
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> yes but if I upgrade from 13.10 to 14 then I got LTS support ?
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, my production needs don't require the latest/greatest shiny packages, so LTS works for me
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> I mean just upgrading packages
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> I see, ok
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Unit193> Whereas for me, it tends to annoy me and cause problems for me when I have outdated applications.  Upgrading every 6 months isn't fun though. :P
<cfhowlett> 13.10 isn't lts but 14.04 will be.  so long as you only go with LTS releases, you're covered.  My last installation was April 2012, next will be April 2014 then 2016 ...
<cfhowlett> Unit193, agreed.  as I said, depends on your needs and use profile
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> Unit193, yes tell me more
<Unit193> cfhowlett: Exactly does. :)
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> is it true that in the newer kernel I have better suport of devices (music cards etc.)?
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> Unit193, so this upgrade process from 13.10 to 14 could be effortless or I have to install from scrach?
<Unit193> You don't have to install from scratch if you don't want.
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, direct upgrade - USUALLY painless
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> ok, cause I've had some time ago ubuntu and it was painfull, is newer ubuntu more stable if I upgrade?
<Unit193> It's gotten better, but it's all preference (like what version you run) whether you upgrade or reinstall, or reinstall with a seperate /home/ partition.
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> I currently have Debian oldstable I love it but I can't install music applications cause its old
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, not sure what we're comparing here ...
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> yes me too, I want to compare 13.10 to 14 but not including Debian cause its faster and more stable but I get it...
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st ubuntustudio is built on xubuntu which is itself pretty decent on older hardware.  you might need to go wtih 32 bit ...
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> cfhowlett, why 32 bit?
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> my processor can handle 64 bit
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, ah.  nvrmnd
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> ok now I understand you
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> anyways thanks for answers!
<Unit193> Stable would equate more to LTS.
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> the truth will come with installing it
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> yes LTS
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, an adventure you will have ...
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> but I can have it after I upgrade from 13.10 to 14 yes?
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> or I'm wrong?
<Unit193> Sure, you can change upgrade paths.
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> hmm...
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> Unit193, no I mean if its possible to just click when upgrade will be avaible and upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 ?
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> so after some time I have LTS support?
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, yes
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> there you have it!
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, its not an issue of TIME.  14.04 will be LTS.
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> ok
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> so I will install 13.10 and then after some time I'll install 14.04 and even with my home on one partition I will able to save my projects?
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> be able to save*
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, if you have a separate /home - but, of course, back up.
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> hmm. ok I'll install it and then I'll come back cause this is becomming speculation from my side, so thank you for answering my questions!
<cfhowlett> I_want_Ubutnu_st, best of luck!
<I_want_Ubutnu_st> Thx bye!
<Munger> Hi. Does anyone know of a software equivalent to this - http://www.lonewolfblues.com/shield.html . My pedal board drowned in a flood
<holstein> Munger: whats it do?
<Munger> It protects against feedback through a mic
<holstein> i would just use an EQ and turn it down
<Munger> Tried that but it doesn't do the job for me.
<holstein> Munger: it should
<holstein> Munger: turn it down more
<holstein> Munger: at some point, you will find the level low enough not to feedback
<holstein> you can also watch your physical location to the mic, or use a more directional mic
<holstein> for me, the overhead of what linux would offer here wouldnt be worth it
<Munger> I know, but that kills the tone. I'm a harmonica player and the Lone Wolf shield does the trick, but I can't afford to replace it just yet
<holstein> i would want an appliance. otherwise, you will need a machine.. a nice interface that will do low latency, and JACK running.. etc
<Munger> I already have jack running on this machine. just wanted something to plug in
<holstein> Munger: replacing it would be cheaper than addressing the hardware needs for *any* software on a machine to deal with this.. assuming software will do what you want
<holstein> Munger: the "something to plug in" will be $$
<Munger> Huh? I'm already running Ubuntu Studio on a quad core machine. I have all the hardware I need
<holstein> Munger: ok
<holstein> Munger: whats the interface? and your latency?
<holstein> Munger: are you doing realtime effects procesing of microphones already on the machine?
<holstein> Munger: are you willing to haul the machine *everwhere* you want to play the mouthharp?
<holstein> if you are just doing this in the studio, just turn the thing down, and do it all in post production
<holstein> just record the thing with the mic, and apply what you want after recording it
<Munger> It's a m-audio fasttrack, but I have an Echo Layla 3G on order - hence I have no cash until next month for a new harp shield
<holstein> you dont need it to record in the studio
<Munger> Trust me. I *do* need it
<holstein> the harp shield is more about cranking it on stage, and blocking feedback
<holstein> in the studio, you really dont, friend
<Munger> I never said I was in a stgudio
<holstein> you can address this with a compromise of just recording the acoustic sound of the instrumen,a nd processsing aftwerwards
<holstein> Munger: are you on stage with a band then?
<holstein> Munger: you are willing to haul all of that gear on stage with a band?
<holstein> the computer.. the monitor.. the fast track.. etc
<Munger> Yes. And the gear is really very tiny. Quad core machine is 29mm*109mm*115mm and bolts onto the vesa mount on a touchscreen monitor
<holstein> ok.. then, look for and try plugins
<holstein> you can ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> any will be available in JACK
<Munger> Everything else is working beautifully - just the infernal feedback. This rig is actually a fraction of the weight of my pedal board
<holstein> but, its a computer
<holstein> not appliances
<holstein> the pedal board is made to do what you are doing with it
<holstein> the computer is made to sit at a desk
<holstein> anyways.. to answer your question.. there are many plugs for linux
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians and see what folks suggest
<Munger> It's actually on a tripod and rakarack is surpirsingly good with a touch screen and the effects work equally well for a harp as for a guitar
<Munger> In time I will revert to the pedal board, but I lost nearly £2000 worth of pedals in the flood
<holstein> enjoy it!.. ask in the channel i provided for answers about appropriate software
<Munger> OK, cheers
<holstein> those will be EQ's and limiters
<holstein> and suggestions about just turning down, and physically moving away from the speaker.. the monitor on stage
<holstein> im not clear on why you cant move away from the monitor and  turn it down?
<staxxx> hello everyone! I just reinstalled ubuntustudio but now I cant connect jack. I get a message: Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory Cannot connect to server request channel jack server is not running or cannot be started 21:07:08.308 ALSA connection graph change. any help?
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-09
 * zenpho waves hi
<zenpho> could somone please help me with an onboard soundcard mystery problem?
<zenpho> hi cub
<cub> Hello zenpho
<zenpho> woop! someone alive ;o)
<zenpho> how
<cub> sometimes. ;)
<zenpho> whoops - pressed enter too soon (it's right next to my appostrophy key)...
<zenpho> how's things with you?
<cub> Good, busy but good. Just started a new job. You?
<zenpho> had a lazy weekend here  - is the new job going well?
<zenpho> is it a media/creative/tech job?
<cub> Only worked one week so far, but feels good so far! It's IT service management.
<cub> forced to run windows 7, but what can you do..;)
<zenpho> hehe
<zenpho> my other computer runs xp still - i'm scared to upgrade - things always break when i upgrade
<cub> might not be much to upgrade to? Isn't win7 hard on resources?
<zenpho> i guess thats one reason why upgrading software breaks - its not usually the trend to make things sleeker and more efficient
<zenpho> well i'm just a barrel of enthusiasm and positivity aren't i - sorry - happy thoughts - shiny things
<zenpho> how's the weather with you?
<cub> not bad today, first sense of spring here.
<zenpho> indeedo - 'twas wall to wall sunshine here for a good while today
<zenpho> not a cloud in the sky
<zenpho> just found some really interesting cut-and-paste-style music at archive.org by a guy called "FortyOne"
<zenpho> seems like he's messing with a lot of kids records - its a real hoot!
<zenpho> one of the tracks is called "put this paper plate on your head" - bonkers
<zenpho> hi dijenerate
<zenpho> aww
<zenpho> didn'y even say g'bye ;o(
<zenpho> maybe I angered him by mentioning paper plates
 * zenpho goes afk for a bit
<zenpho> g'night all
<zenpho> i'll probably be back tomorrow
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-02
<elias_a> Has someone been able to grab video using firewire on 14.04?
<elias_a> The new stack seems to generate a lot of trouble to me.
<elias_a> The problem: the drivers of the FW adapter are loaded properly and I can list the device.
<elias_a> When I connect the camera, Canon HV30, dvgrab still claims that no camera can be found.
<elias_a> Syslog gets a line per second about device being refound.
<elias_a> Device = firewire device.
<elias_a> I have tested 2 different PCMCIA adapters which both have worked before.
<ubstu1> hi is anyone here I need help setting up wineasio also jack server is not working for me
<ubstu1> can someone please help me setup jack and wine asio i've reinstalled 3 times trying to get this to work
<Bernhard_L> Hello, installed dssi-vst adapter for windows vst plugins, from repo ... and ran into desaster ...
<Bernhard_L> It first deinstalled programs like rosegarden and others ..  without asking for anything.
<Bernhard_L> And now after reinstallation rosegarden - fluidsynth-dssi plugin is missing.
<Bernhard_L> How to install, pls.
<Bernhard_L> I did download it from http://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/dssi/fluidsynth-dssi/1.0.0/fluidsynth-dssi-1.0.0.tar.gz
<Bernhard_L> What to do?
<cianotico> hi how I can remove or install program by terminal
<holstein> cianotico: i use apt
<holstein> sudo apt-get install 'packagename' for example
<cianotico> and to remove it? I wont take off xine
<holstein> you wont ?
<holstein> cianotico: i suggest you install synaptic and use it as a GUI package manager
<holstein> otherwise, "sudo apt-get autoremove xine" for example.. though, i would look and see what else is to be removed
<holstein> you reallly, on linux, only typically gain back a small amount of hard drive space removing an application like that
<cianotico> is just becouse i'm not join that program
<cianotico> so, tanks for the moment...see you
<holstein> cianotico: all im saying is, *all* you gain is the hard drive space, from purging applications.. its not like windows, where, the system can be "bogged down" by installed appliations
<holstein> if its not a service running, its not taking up anything but hard drive space, and very little
<cianotico> ok but I don't need 3 media player anywhere , and more is not working whit dvd's
<holstein> sure.. remove and add what you like. just be aware that, you can remove something that wants to pull out something else, and you can break things, easily.. and you are *only* gaining a small amount of hard drive space.. nothing else
<holstein> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> you'll add dvd support to the system, by choosing to install software that cannot, for legal reasons, be included with ubuntu..
<cianotico> terminal is just telling me that package "xine" is not installed...
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-03
<InfoCentral> Hello
<InfoCentral> I want to install STUDIO onto my Windows computer using a new HD
<InfoCentral> How should I go about doing that and what formatting should be done?
<zequence> InfoCentral: You format during installation. What you need is know how of the installation basically
<zequence> The two most important parts are partitioning, and deciding where to install the boot loader. For UEFI machines, it's different though
<zequence> i.e. a laptop with Win 8 preinstalled
<zequence> Windows doesn't support the default filesystem used by Ubuntu (ext4), not without third party drivers at least
<zequence> Ubuntu does support ntfs, but installing into that I would not recommend
<zequence> InfoCentral: Installing UBuntu Studio is much the same as installing Ubuntu. So, you can look up any resources on installing UBuntu. Like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Installation
<zequence> Ah, that was actually on installing Ubuntu Studio.
<zequence> Usually, you decide to install the GRUB boot loader on the main disk, unless you want to manually choose the disk from BIOS
<zequence> GRUB would replace the Windows boot loader
<zequence> If you want to take the easy and safe route, just remove the WIndows drive, insert the new drive, boot from an installer, and choose the easiest install option with automatic paritioning
<zequence> That would install everything on the new drive, including the boot loader.
<zequence> Again, if you have an UEFI machine, you'll need a different route
<ViTr0-z> hi guys, anyone got any experience with intel ac 7260 wireless card on ubuntu 14.04?
<InfoCentral> So what I was thinking was booting from the DVD which I have an older version of Ubuntu on and then telling it to install and format the new HD.
<InfoCentral> Then download the new version of Ubuntu Studio and have it install that.
<InfoCentral> Apparently, you have to choose how you want the drive formated at this point. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN0zqzNWiNU
<InfoCentral> The options appear to be default {?}, encrypted, or LVM.  Not sure which option to pick at this point?
<InfoCentral> went to the hepl.ubuntu website and when clicking on the 64bit iso version I get a 404 error message
<InfoCentral> Got the iso and burned it to DVD.  Tried installing and loading without installing.  Both lock up after about a minute.
<InfoCentral> I guess you get what you pay for but I really wanted to switch over from Windows to Linux.  I guess I'll stay with MS...
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-04
<holstein> InfoCentral: for me, nothing about audio production benifits from encryption.. so i dont encrypt
<holstein> InfoCentral: if i need encryption, i either do it on another partition/install (dual boot), or i do it as needed..
<holstein> as for it "not booting".. i can guarantee, that on hardware that "supports linux", the ubuntustudio dvd "just works"...
<holstein> as for "getting what you pay for", if you would like to do what you have done, in the past, for windows, which is, purchase a machine that has been promised will run the operating system you want to run, try https://system76.com/
<holstein> there, you can purchase a machine pre-loaded with ubuntu.. thus, just working out of the box.. no setup needed
<holstein> otherwise, it can be challenging, since, the creators of your hardware hired a team of professionals to work and provide you windows support.. you'll have to basically do a version of that to support linux
<holstein> nothing about ubuntu or ubuntustuduio is preventing your hardware from loading the DVD, and i'd be glad to discuss some troubleshooting options..
<InfoCentral> I finally got the DVD to run the program but it won't install onto my HD.  Apparently I need to create a boot sector first and it is asking me to insert the system disk.  I can install and format Windows on it but that is not what I want to do.  Since it is a brand new HD how do I go about formatting it for Ubuntu?
<holstein> InfoCentral: the DVD to run the program?
<holstein> you mean, you got the installer to start? from DVD?
<holstein> InfoCentral: you shouldnt need to do anything special like that.. i just follow the promts and do a typical default install.. really depends on what you are doing
<holstein> i would just choose the entire disk in the installer, and let it format and install
<InfoCentral> Yep, the installer got all the way to the point of installing to the HD but couldn't because it didn't recognize it.
<InfoCentral> I then shut down and took the DVD out and restarted with just the blank HD.
<holstein> cool.. a blank hard drive shouldnt do anything
<holstein> if the installer isnt seeing the drive, i would look in the bios, and make sure the system is configured properly
<InfoCentral> The system recognized it but said it didn't have any boot sector and asked for the system disk
<holstein> i might just use a live iso, runing the live desktop.. from the ubuntustuduio installer, for example, and just check to see if the drive mounts, and works properly
<holstein> from there, you can remove any partitions on the drive.. if needed.. not sure what you have going on there
<InfoCentral> I then loaded the DVD back in and told it to install UbuntuStudio.  This time I got all the way to how do I want to format and install.
<holstein> sure.. just select the entire disk. and let the installer wipe it, and put what it needs on there
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<InfoCentral> I wasn't sure if I should pick the LVM or not so I just picked the erase everything and install option.  I think it is doing it now!
<holstein> in dont do anything like that, since, its not helpful for an audio production environment
<InfoCentral> What's not helpful?  The LVM format?
<holstein> right. lvm, encryption.. anything specialized like that.. i dont want it on my audio prodution box
<holstein> dont need it
<InfoCentral> Good then I made the right choice
<InfoCentral> There is a little circle with dots rotating so I assume it doing its thing.  Probably going to take several hours now?
<holstein> not sure.. it takes me about 15 minutes to install what i install.. not sure what you are doing and how you are doing it
<InfoCentral> Its a new HD so it has to completly format it and then install all the Studio programs and OS.
<holstein> yup.. thats what i would expect to take 20 minutes or so..
<holstein> but, it'll take longer for all of ubuntustudio, for sure
<InfoCentral> Nice, on Windows it takes me the better part of a day to get all that done.
<InfoCentral> I am really looking forward to dumping Windows ASAP
<holstein> well, there is no "windows studio" operating system, with all the tools and sources all in one place
<holstein> sure.. check out #opensourcemusicians
<cfhowlett> InfoCentral, I installed ubuntustudio and ALL of the suggested alternatives ... took perhaps an hour.  and that's on this damn slow China ISP!
<holstein> keep in mine, ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. so, you can use #ubuntu for things that are higher-level when this channel is dead
<holstein> keep in mind*
<InfoCentral> True, but just formatting a new HD takes a good hr or more.
<holstein> it can..
<holstein> doesnt typically take me that long.. but, what do i know..
<holstein> anyways.. good night, and good luck..
<InfoCentral> I believe the last time I restored from a drive image it took just under 2 hrs and that was with a formatted drive.
<InfoCentral> Thanks for all your help.  Good night.
<cfhowlett> blender question: do renders go faster with full graphics enabled?
<cfhowlett> i.e. nvidia card at full power
<tcuc> hi there, i have an issue with my graphics tablet in ubuntu studio. have i come to the right place?
<holstein> maybe
<tcuc> kaa, :P
<tcuc> kaay*
<holstein> i dont think XFCE is doing anything for touch, specifically, though
<holstein> i think, i would look at running a DE that supports touch,  and use it.. otherwise, i think whatever you do will be "bolted on" and probably take a long time to get working
<tcuc> oh, not a tablet PC, a drawing tablet
<holstein> multi-touch*
<tcuc> http://www.huion-tablet.com/product/product.php?sku=1005
<tcuc> thats th eone i use
<tcuc> i'm on a Asus x501u
<tcuc> laptop ;)
<holstein> well, id say, heres your biggest issue http://www.huion-tablet.com/download/
<holstein> they dont support linux
<holstein> are you finding some 3rd party drivers? or are you just trying to use whats in the kernel?
<tcuc> i have used it a while ago on the drivers in the kernel
<tcuc> but nothing i enabled, it was on by default
<tcuc> but i belive it's not enabled in ubuntuStudio
<holstein> tcuc: asure.. but, those are a "guess" as best
<holstein> tcuc: ubuntustuduio *is* ubuntu.. and uses the linux kernel
<holstein> can you remember what supported the device?
<tcuc> i think it was Manjaro or antergos. (arch)
<holstein> tcuc: i would confirm that.. that will save you a lot of time
<holstein> tcuc: since, those are "newer" tpyically, maybe just fire up a 15.04 live iso, and see if the thing "just works"
<holstein> if it doesn, you can then look and see what is supporting the device, and how.. and go from there
<holstein> either forcing that into the kernel you are using, or, just running a newer kernel
<tcuc> k, i remember specifically grabbing a .deb from some guide to update my ubuntu install to use the tablet
<tcuc> i belive it was from a debian mirror
<holstein> tcuc: cool.. that *could* add the support.. thats the 3rd party source i referenced earlier
<holstein> tcuc: you'll just need to clear up your questions
<zequence> Might need linux-firmware-nonfree or something similar
<zequence> You can get that from the Ubuntu repo
<holstein> yeah. i would look in the repo, first
<tcuc> ok, so synaptics search?
<holstein> personally, i would just search google
<zequence> You can just try installing it.
<zequence> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<holstein> i woudl search "linux the thing i have" and "ubuntu the thing i have" and see what others have done
<holstein> installing linux-firmware-nonfree wont hurt anything ^^ you can just try that first..
<tcuc> i found a thread about the wizardpen driver, but it seems to be dead.
<holstein> tcuc: so, the firmware didnt work?
<tcuc> oh, so the non free is that thing i can enable in the software center?
<zequence> Ubuntustudio does not control your hardware like that. The kernel does, and it's the same as on any flavor
<zequence> Sorry, never mind
<zequence> tcuc: If you like, you can just install it from a terminal with: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<zequence> I would try that first
<tcuc> ah thanks! :D
<holstein> tcuc: try opening the terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree" and try the tablet..
<zequence> Then, see if your device is listed on this page https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers
<holstein> it'll be immediate, basically, if it works
<tcuc> ok? wont i have to reboot?
<holstein> tcuc: correct.. i say, you "shouldnt"... but, you can always try, then reboot and try.. then go on from there
<tcuc> mhm, oh, just finished installing! :D
<tcuc> ok, so no pressure sensing. ill reboot and se if that gets it working.
<tcuc> right after i find out where i can save this conversation so i wont forget xD
<tcuc> Be back after the reboot ;)
<tcuc> nope, not working. :P
<tcuc> zequence, i checked the github link you sendt, and that's perfect. my device is there :D
<tcuc> and it's what i remember finding a while ago, that support was added in 3.11
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-05
<xs20> good evening
<holstein> o/
<InfoCentral> So I tried several time to do a clean install of Studio without sucess.  It either freezed or errored.
<InfoCentral> What I was able to do was install Ubuntu 12 from an old disk I have and then upgrade to 14.  What is the difference between Ubuntu Studio and Ubuntu 14?  Can I just download the modules onto Ubuntu 14?
<InfoCentral> Help
<cfhowlett> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<InfoCentral> I believe I did ask a few questions
<zequence> InfoCentral: There are a few differences. Are you using Ubuntu Studio for music production?
<zequence> If not, it doesn't really matter. If yes, you'll need to set up your system for realtime audio.
<InfoCentral> Mostly graphics but yes I was planning on using it for podcasting too.
<zequence> podcasting, using jack?
<InfoCentral> Audacity
<zequence> Jack is the pro audio server.
<zequence> Ok, right. You record with Audacity. Then, put the files as links somewhere
<zequence> No problem. You don't need realtime settings for that
<InfoCentral> This is my intro into Linux.  Been using Windows but an trying out Ubuntu if I can get it work.  Not much luck yet.
<cfhowlett> while I would love to welcome you to ubuntustudio, be advised that audacity also runs on windows.  just sayin ...
<zequence> InfoCentral: Why not make a usb installer of Ubuntu Studio, and install from that? Also, sounds like there may be some problem with your old DVD
<InfoCentral> The old DVD with Ubuntu 12 and installation is rock solid.  Its when I try to get Studio installed that everything falls apart.
<zequence> Doesn't sound rock solid to me
<zequence> You mean, it freezes when you install packages using Software Center?
<zequence> How are you installing Ubuntu Studio?
<cfhowlett> InfoCentral, this ^^^.  why not download Ubuntustudio 14.04.2, make a new USB/DVD and install from there?
<InfoCentral> I am thinking about doing that but not sure if that is the problem.  I had Studio check the disk before install and it says it fine.  The error message I get say that there was an "internal error"
<zequence> InfoCentral: You say you get it when you try to install Ubuntu Studio. How are you trying to install Ubuntu Studio?
<InfoCentral> I have 2 DVD's one with Ubuntu 12 and one with Studio 14
<zequence> Ok, so it does sound like there could be a problem with the DVD
<zequence> DVDs in my experience are often faulty
<zequence> Much better to use a usb installer
<zequence> IF you have the iso, you can use an application such as http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/, or http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<zequence> Just make sure to use the iso for making the installer, not one of the menu options
<zequence> The easiest, and most reliable way is to use Ubuntu for making the usb installer though
<zequence> using dd in the terminal
<InfoCentral> Yeah, your going way beyond me now.  I am an artist not a network tech.
<zequence> The two apps I linked to are installable on Windows
<zequence> You'll need a usb stick, which will be wiped
<InfoCentral> To boot from a usb with an iso would require a blank usb?
<zequence> It doesn't need to be blank before you make the installer
<zequence> You'll need to select the usb stick in your bios later as what to boot from too.
<zequence> Another extra precaution is to check the iso for errors after downloading it.
<zequence> On windows you can use something like this http://www.winmd5.com/ (I have never used it)
<zequence> The MD5SUMS file is on this link for 14.04.2 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/14.04.2/release/
<zequence> This is the actual MD5SUMS file http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/14.04.2/release/MD5SUMS.
<zequence> Using the MD5 app I linked to on the ISO file would give you a long string of characters. Those must be exactly the same as on the MD5SUMS file
<zequence> THis is to ensure you got every bit of the ISO when downloading, which is not always the case
<InfoCentral> Yeah, I read about Ubuntu Studio and said hey I'll give it a try.  So I followed the instructions and it has proven to be undoable.  I then remember I had an old 12 disk and pulled that out just to see if I could get it to install.  It worked like a charm.
<zequence> I think torrents can be more reliable
<zequence> InfoCentral: I still think it's the DVD that causes the problem
<zequence> It's not undoable. IT's actually pretty fantastic that you can install something made by volunteers on pretty much anything without much corporate support
<zequence> You'd have the same problem with any OS, if the DVD was faulty
<InfoCentral> Right now I have it {once again} upgrading it to 14.04
<zequence> Since you aren't going to do any audio work, other than using Audacity, you won't need Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> If you want to check out all the graphics or video apps, just install the Ubuntu Studio packages for those
<zequence> ubuntustudio-video ubuntustudio-graphics
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio has the exact same core as Ubuntu
<InfoCentral> how do I install those?
<zequence> ALl of the packages are in the Ubuntu repositories
<zequence> Use Ubuntu Software Center
<InfoCentral> which is where?
<zequence> In your UBuntu panel
<zequence> It's an application for installating packages from the Ubuntu repositories onto your computer via the internet
<InfoCentral> hummm...I'll have to look for that once it finsihes upgrading
<zequence> You practically never download stuff manually from the internet and double click to install, like you do on Windows.
<InfoCentral> and these packages are listed in this Sofware Center?
<zequence> Most of what you will ever need is at your fingertips just using a package installer, such as Ubuntu Software Center, or synaptic, or whatever
<zequence> They are in the UBuntu repositories. Package managers have different ways of listing them, but the packages are there
<zequence> In the Universe repository, which is community maintained
<zequence> Anyway, it's not rocket sciense, just look around in your desktop. It's all there.
<zequence> Good luck
<InfoCentral> I was under the impression Linux would be like Windows and Mac but it is very complicated
<zequence> InfoCentral: I can give you one tip, which will greatly simplify your first experience. Ubuntu and all its flavors, including Ubuntu Studio, don't come preinstalled with non-free codecs and other small things that you might be used to
<zequence> InfoCentral: If you want those, install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zequence> Among other things, you'll get support for converting into mp3 and being able to watch flash content
<zequence> I would use ogg over mp3 though
<zequence> Also, if you have a NVIDIA or AMD graphic card, and you need better performance from your graphics, you might want to try installing the non-free drivers
<zequence> ..provided by the companies themselves, but packaged in Ubuntu (the companies don't make packages for Ubuntu themselves)
<zequence> You can use the application Software Sources (gtk-software-sources in a terminal), and use the last tab to check for non-free drivers
<zequence> With that, you will still not be able to play dvd movies with encryption, since that is not a free format either
<zequence> ..until you install the appropriate library.
<zequence> You can read about that here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<zequence> The only thing complicated is using restricted formats, I would say
<zequence> The rest is pretty simple.
<InfoCentral> In looking around I think I will try Mint 17.1 as it supposed to be the best for beginners which I am
<InfoCentral> Finished upgrade to 14.04 and upon reboot get the same "internal error" messages but at least it got installed.  Found the Software Sources folder and the Studio packages.  Installing now...
<ghil> Hello people! just a quick question: I just installed Ubuntu studio, which is so far awesome, but would like to update to the latest XFCE. Will there be something preventing me from doing it, or would using the XFCE PPA be okay?
<zequence> ghil: Just be aware that there's no official support for the PPA
<zequence> More bugs, probably
<ghil> oh that's completely okay, and of course I understand. I was just wondering if there where special conditions to look for when upgrading :D
<zequence> The PPA will override whatever is in the official repositories
<zequence> That's basically it
<zequence> The packages in the PPA will override the ones in the official repositories, that is, if the version in the PPA is higher than in the official repo
<yttamar> hi friends I'm starting on linux and am having a problem I have a firewire audio card 1814 the studio obuntu recognizes but does not exit the audio do not know how to set this guy jack audio server if someone can help me help thank'm tired of virus in windows !!!
<yttamar> sou brasileiro
<yttamar> someone?
<yttamar> sorry! here no one helps anyone thanks to all !!!
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-06
<charlie> Hi!
<charlie> is somebody here?
<Guest15392> Hi!
<Guest15392> hi..
<holstein> Guest15392: yes
<holstein> Guest15392: typically, folks just ask, if they have a question.. a volunteer here may be able to assist
<Guest15392> Hi, I needed to know how and where I could downloadd the packages of ubuntu studio
<holstein> Guest15392: the repos
<Guest15392> since I currently have debian lxde
<Guest15392> ahmmm
<Guest15392> clever
<holstein> Guest15392: you cant.. there are no "debian" repos
<Guest15392> thank you
<Guest15392> oh...
<holstein> Guest15392: you will use, mostly, the same pacakges from the default debian repos
<holstein> Guest15392: you can use KXstudio, which, provides ppa's to add to ubuntu, and sources to add to debian for additional
<holstein> otherwise, ubuntustudio is ubuntu. we dont have any special sources
<holstein> you can always use the .debs from ubuntustudio's repos in debian, but, theres no need for that
<holstein> you can install lubuntu, and add whatever packages you are wanting from ubuntustudio, and end up with ubuntustudio, basically, running lxde
<Guest15392> yeah, that will be way better
<Guest15392> since actually the lxqt is only available on lubuntu
<holstein> "better" is a matter of opinion.. it will be "Faster" for ssure
<holstein> Guest15392: lxqt can likely be added the same.. with a 3rd party source, to either..
<Guest15392> (actually Im only using lxde since I couldnt install lubuntu on my netbook since its faulty hd didnt install it
<holstein> you wont address a "faulty hard drive" in any way, with any software.. .nothing like a desktop environment, anyway
<holstein> some say you can do "magic" with spin right.. but, if the drive is bad.. its bad
<holstein> lxde/lxqt is a nice lightweight environment.. wont fix any hardware
<Bernhard_L> Hello is there a lfo audi plugin with pulse?
<Bernhard_L> Hello, is it possible to emulate a dub siren with ardour?
<holstein> Bernhard_L: a dub siren..
<holstein> ?
<holstein> if its on a seperate channel, you can mute it in a DAW
<Bernhard_L> I am thinking of an oscillator and an lfo with pulse wave.
<holstein> so, more noise removal?
<holstein> you want to try and remove a certain predictable "noise"?
<Bernhard_L> Yes I want to produce a tone with an oxci and the manipulate it with some plugins, maybe lfos.
<holstein> Bernhard_L: if you are generating these tones, then, you just generate what you like, give it its own channel, and do what you like to it
<Bernhard_L> holstein, I don't understand, what do you mean with remove?
<holstein> Bernhard_L: i probably read "emulate" and "eliminate"
<Bernhard_L> simple synthesizer architecture with 1 Oscillator and 2 independent LFOs (LFO1: rectified sine LFO2: pulse) additional chopper circuit to mute the sound during the low phase of LFO2
<holstein> Bernhard_L: anyways, i would use whatever tools, or external synths, or whatever to create the sound i want, put it on its own track in ardour, and add whatever plugins and mix as i please
<Bernhard_L> holstein, sorry I meant produce a siren like sound.
<holstein> Bernhard_L: sure.. you can do that as you please
<Bernhard_L> holstein, I cannot use a vst plugin like "The interruptor"
<holstein> Bernhard_L: if it supports linux, you can use what you like
<Bernhard_L> But I do not have lfo plugins like mentioned above, no pulse.
<holstein> no pulse?
<holstein> anyways, when i needed something like what you are talking about, i just generated it in the menu of audactity.. but, thats was more of a tone
<Bernhard_L> No only sine, triangle ...
<holstein> if i wanted, what i see you asking for, i would generate it with a synth.. such as http://wootangent.net/2010/03/linux-synth-tutorial-part-5/
<holstein> using xsynth or whatever else does what i want.. then, i would use whatever plugin i need, if any, on it, after either importing, or recording into ardour
<holstein> ardour, or qtractor, or whatever DAW im using..
<Bernhard_L> holstein, I gonna have a look. I use Yoshimi, but that is not satisfying.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, okay
<holstein> Bernhard_L: i think, you are looking for a "dub siren" button.. and you are going to need to go higher level with it
<holstein> you'll have to create whatever sound you want, and you can edit and create those sounds *many* ways
<holstein> Bernhard_L: you can try a community such as #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i would have a prepared sample via youtube to share, so, folks like me, who *dont* konw what a "dub siren" is, but, can assist with sound generation, will know what you are talking about
<holstein> "can i get assistance generating something like this in linux?" for example, with a link
<Bernhard_L> holstein, are there some lfo ladspa plugins. I only use lfo phaser, that is not good.
<holstein> "good" is a matter of opinion, of course.. but, there are many said tools
<holstein> and outboard synths, you can use, and record into your machine
<Bernhard_L> holstein, thank you, I will do it like you say.
<holstein> could be, there is a system. where, you create the sound with a tool you dont much "like" and edit it with an audio plugin afterwards.
<holstein> i would have to hear what you are going for, and do experiementation on my own to find an emulation path..
<Bernhard_L> holstein, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe5pJz1mgII Dub siren example
<holstein> Bernhard_L: i havent heard a sample yet,but you can do the same thing that is happening there
<Bernhard_L> holstein, dub siren vst plugin
<Bernhard_L> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFaN6gK5HfM
<holstein> Bernhard_L: you'll generate the sound, and run it through the same type of effects that are on that hardware
<holstein> Bernhard_L: you do that in jack with routing.. and you can control, in "realtime" whatever tweaks you want, and record that into ardour, or whatever DAW
<holstein> Bernhard_L: i understand that there is a "dub siren "plugin.. and im not saying there is none for linux.. or none in the ubuntu repos. but, i dont do this. and i dont know anyone to tell you to ask
<holstein> Bernhard_L: all i can suggest is, asking in communities like #opensourcemusicians, if you want a "standalone-all-in-one" plugin
<Bernhard_L> holstein, don't worry, it is okay. I will ask them.
<holstein> otherwise, i would create my own sound, like the guy that made the "rasta box" states.. and put them on a loop. and setup an effect chain that does what i want
<holstein> then, i would start the loop, and press record on ardour, or whatever DAW, and make the sounds i need
<Bernhard_L> holstein, yes.
<holstein> Bernhard_L: the creators of *any* of those tools can, and are welceom to create a plugin for linux.. if you want to ask them if they have one
<holstein> you can see, the ja effects has analog inputs on it..
<holstein> you can route analog sources, like you can with your machine
<holstein> you can hear the deb elephant.. we have pitch controls.. you can add occilation with a plugin.. and control it in realtime..
<Bernhard_L> holstein, to be true, at the moment it is a book with seven seals for me. But I will go further step by step.
<holstein> you'll generate the sound loop you want, and play it with a player.. something simple like audacious.. or whatever you want to use.. route it through whatever you like, and record it
<holstein> i say, start simple.. think about this guy building that device.. and building each circuit, and testing them
<holstein> thats what you can do.. you can chain *anything* into this loop..
<Bernhard_L> holstein, good ideas. Simple is allways more creative.
<holstein> Bernhard_L: there are some interesting, and similar effects on some of the guitar specific effects setups.. guitarix and rakarrack. might be worth looking at those, and playing with them
<Bernhard_L> holstein, yes, that's it. I am experimenting with amsynth now. Very promising.
<holstein> yup.. i dont hear anything that cant be done.. it'll just take some experimenting. and i do mostly just analog tracking, so, i dont have much first-hand suggestions..
<Bernhard_L> holstein, with amsynth i can do all i want, i guess. I give a midi signal and than play with the random function!
<holstein> Bernhard_L: cool.. enjoy!
<Bernhard_L> holstein, thanks for your hand.
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-07
<mikado> Many thanks for your help. I love the Ubuntu Studio version so much. It's just one thing, I don't know how to install another software in it. Please help me.
<btp> hello there everyone , just had a setup question , I just got a PreSonus audio box bundle for a simple home studio setup for me , any tips or pointers do you have on a setup within the ubuntu studio ?
<cfhowlett> btp, worked out of the box for me
<btp> without using JACK ? I'm shifting from a Windows form of home studio to linux and I'm still working around the JACK with Ardour and having a bit of a hardtime
<btp> although the RockSmith cable worked perfectly with JACK Guitarex
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-08
<kucengaer> test
<holstein> yup.. it works..
<kucengaer> yeah..
<cfhowlett> !test | kucengaer
<ubottu> kucengaer: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<kucengaer> i'm really new to irc
<cfhowlett> kucengaer, ask your ubuntu questions
<studio-user514> we will motherfuckers
<holstein> !language | studio-user514
<ubottu> studio-user514: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<artem> hi
<artem> people
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-07
<sancho_panza> hi, does anybody know how to use an usb soundcard as the main one?
<zequence> sancho_panza: You adjust that in pulseaudio settings
<zequence> pulseaudio is the desktop audio server
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> Pulseaudio is mentioned there
<zequence> The tool you want to make these adjustements is pavucontrol
<zequence> Since you didn't mention which audio server, I just assumed pulseaudio.
<sancho_panza> i removed pulseaudio 'cause it wouldn't let me do that
<sancho_panza> i'm using alsa and QasMixer now
<sancho_panza> but still can't choose my usb audio card as my default output source
<zequence> sancho_panza: I assure you that you can choose any supporte audio device as default in pulseaudio
<sancho_panza> i'll try to reinstall
<sancho_panza> zequence, i reinstalled pulseaudio and pavucontrol
<sancho_panza> zequence, i can't choose my usb sound card from the last
<zequence> sancho_panza: The list?
<sancho_panza> zequence, the LAST meaning pavucontrol :p sorry if i made it confusing
<zequence> sancho_panza: Is your usb card among the possible outputs?
<sancho_panza> yes
<sancho_panza> pcm2904
<zequence> So, there's a green button next to it, with a white check mark
<zequence> When you hover over it, it says "Set as fallback"
<zequence> Not very intuitive, but that is how you select a default audio device
<sancho_panza> oooh
<sancho_panza> ok thanks
<sancho_panza> but, i can't listen to anything right now xD
<sancho_panza> even with my laptop integrated speakers
<sancho_panza> :l
<zequence> You need to restart any already opened applications for them to use that
<zequence> You mean, you have no sound at all, whatever you choose?
<zequence> In the "Playback" tab, you can select the output for individual applications, while they are running
<zequence> Good way to test the audio devices. Also, check the volume level
<sancho_panza> working now with usb interface
<sancho_panza> i'll play with it later, thanks zequence!
<zequence> sancho_panza: You're welcome!
<sancho_panza> i have a training session to end :PP
<sancho_panza> have a nice day!
<zequence> You too!
<studio-user517> hello
<studio-user517> im anonymous
<studio-user517> we are legion
<studio-user517> we dont forget
<studio-user517> spect us
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-08
<benjidass> Hi UbuntuStudio channel.  I tried resolving this problem with the ardour team but it seems it is an Ubuntu issue.  I am running 15.10 and trying to use my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 to record and monitor. When I open up the sound menu from the little volume icon in the system tray, it recognizes the interface and calls it a "Multichannel Input" device.   When I open alsamixer from the terminal it shows the Scarlett with all
<benjidass> its inputs and outputs recognized.  However, neither audacity nor ardour recognize the device or seem to be able to work with it.  I try to set it up in jack and get a bunch errors, most of which say something about being unable to connect to server. I have tried all this using both the 4.2 and 3.19 kernel with identical results in both instances.  Any guidance, suggestions, even a shot in the dark would be greatly appreci
<benjidass> ated.  I know people have gotten this same interface to work with linux (even on Ubuntu Studio) so I am not sure what I am doing wrong...
<cfhowlett> benjidass, also ask #opensourcemusicians
<benjidass> good suggestion, appreciate it
<benjidass> also i can give more details, pastebin outputs, whatever might help
<cfhowlett> I rarely fire up much less use jack or ardour.
<benjidass> cfhowlett: I have never had to use jack, but someone said they were using it with their scarlett so i gave it a whirl. What DAW do you use?
<cfhowlett> benjidass, audacity - although many would claim that it is not a proper DAW.  It does meet my admittedly modest needs
<benjidass> cfhowlett: ah, yes.  Until about 3 months ago I would have agreed with you.  Ardour was NOT intuitive and audacity met my needs at the time. Little by little audacity's shortcomings were getting in my way so i finally bit the bullet and learned how to use ardour.  Will never look back.  I haven't played with LMMS yet.
<christo> Hi
<christo> AnyOne there ?
<christo> Hey
<christo> '
<christo> My Bluetooth Device isn't working in ubuntu....
<christo> how can i fix it ?
<h4x0riz3d> anyone familiar with ddrescue?
<h4x0riz3d> i have a dying hdd with winXP (with drives C,D,E) and an old ubuntustudio (which is not precious) which also plays the role of a bootloader
<h4x0riz3d> i have a brand new hdd (bigger than the old one too).. i want to rescue/move the data onto the new one.. i only care about the winXP drives.. i also intend to put a more recent ubuntu afterwards
<h4x0riz3d> it'd be nice if i can also make the equivalent C D E drives slightly bigger since there's room now, but that's not vital
<h4x0riz3d> Q: should i create partitions first and then use ddrescue on each drive to move it, or will ddrescue somehow "clone" the whole thing including the partition information?
<h4x0riz3d> and, if i have to create partitions myself - should they be exactly the same sizes as the originals?
<OvenWerk1> h4x0riz3d: the answer is "it depends" :P I think C may have to remain the same size. It depends more on what file system you are using (Fat or NTFS) and if there are limits in size for that kind of file system.
<OvenWerk1> h4x0riz3d: I would ask this in the #ubuntu IRC channel as there will be many more people who have Windows partitions.
<h4x0riz3d> it's NTFS
<OvenWerk1> h4x0riz3d: I think D and E could be moved coppied with cp -a if you are using linux
<OvenWerk1> h4x0riz3d: I know even less about ntfs.
<h4x0riz3d> my biggest question is.. should i partition the destination hdd or does ddrescue "clone" that information already?
<OvenWerk1> h4x0riz3d: I also don't know what moving a partition to another drive does to the windows licence
<OvenWerk1> h4x0riz3d: I don't know ddrescue at all, so I can't say.
<h4x0riz3d> okay
<OvenWerk1> h4x0riz3d: from a quick look at the man page, I would say that using ddrescue against the whole drive will keep the partitions the same size.
<OvenWerk1> h4x0riz3d: going against any one partition will need the partition to be created and  pre-formated
<OvenWerk1> h4x0riz3d: though if the infile is a partition (/dev/sda2 for example) then the whole partition is copied as is it seems.
<h4x0riz3d> my first attempt was.. i created C D and E partitions, slightly larger, and an ext4 + linux swap partition, then i used ddrescue individually on each
<h4x0riz3d> then i tried to boot from it - nothing
<OvenWerk1> h4x0riz3d: you would need a rescue image to boot into the ext4 aprtition and use that to set up grub
<h4x0riz3d> btw, when i called ddrescue the third time (to copy drive E) it didn't want to do it because of some offsets blahblah and said to pass a -C argument if i really want to do it that way
<h4x0riz3d> ..which i did
<h4x0riz3d> OvenWerk1, uhm, i am operating on that thing from an ubuntu live CD.. i just created an ext4 partition for later
<h4x0riz3d> i do plan to put a linux on there, but i wanted to first rescue the precious data
<OvenWerk1> ok, so you should be able to mount those partitions while running from CD and look at them then.
<OvenWerk1> That will check to make sure the stuff is there.
<h4x0riz3d> now i'm doing ddrescue on the whole disk
<h4x0riz3d> it'll take a while
<h4x0riz3d> if that works, i'll then figure out how to resize drive D and E afterwards
<OvenWerk1> To make C bootable without grub is beyond my knowledge :)
<h4x0riz3d> the dying hdd is set up as dualboot, where winXP was installed first, then an ubuntu was "added" at the end, so i think the grub of that ubuntu is in C:
<h4x0riz3d> hm
<h4x0riz3d> or no.. how would that work
<h4x0riz3d> bleh, i don't know
<h4x0riz3d> maybe the bootloader is in the ubuntu partition and the "MBR" just points to it?
<h4x0riz3d> i'm not fully sure how that stuff works
<OvenWerk1> I think Grub makes itself a small partition. It can be in numerous places.
<OvenWerk1> begining of the drive is normal.
<h4x0riz3d> shouldn't it be visible with GParted then?
<h4x0riz3d> i only saw the C drive there as a primary partition, then a logical one containing D, E, ext4 and linux-swap (basically everything else)
<h4x0riz3d> i've seen a tiny first partition (100MB or so) on windows installations but newer than XP
<OvenWerk1> gparted may concider it an extended MBR and so not show it. What sector number does the first partition start at? If it starts at 1, then sector 0 may be it.
<h4x0riz3d> hm.. i can't check right now, but i think it might have been from sector 1 instead of 0 indeed
<ubuntu-studio> Hi all. Здесь говорят по-русски?
<krytarik> !ru | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu-studio> Thank you!
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-09
<CC66> is this the most active channel with ubuntustudio 'users'?
<zequence> CC66: Hi. This is a channel specifically for Ubuntu Studio, and if you have any questions about the system, you can ask them here
<zequence> CC66: But, if you have a broader subject for your questions, for instance if it is about linux audio in general, then #opensourcemusicians is probably the best channel
<zequence> There are several channels which are popular. Here is a short list of some of those https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/IRC#Useful_channels_on_freenode_related_to_Ubuntu_Studio:
<h4x0riz3d> i have two ubuntustudio machines in a network (one of them is actually running from a Live usbstick) .. how can i tranfer a small file?
<sakrecoer> h4x0riz3d: have you tried with gigolo?
<sakrecoer> you should find in in the menu under "system"
<sakrecoer> h4x0riz3d: the box you are transfering to, it probably needs to have openssh-server installed if you do it by ssh... i'm not the best at this...
<sakrecoer> if the remote box is accesible with ssh however,and you are comfy with terminal, scp is a fast way! 'scp /path/to/your.file user@remotebox:/path/towhere/youwantthe.file'
<OvenWerk1> sakrecoer: h4x0riz3d I use the file manager and open sftp://othermachine/  Thunar aks for name and password. If you use this on the same machine a lot, you can drag the icon beside the url into "Places" and just click on the that next time.
<h4x0riz3d> okay, that's nifty
<h4x0riz3d> since i'm not a commandline h4x0r ;]
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-10
<studio-bouzzi> I'm installing Ubuntu Studio on my computer right now...
<studio-bouzzi> Is there somthing I should know?
<studio-bouzzi> What is the best advise you would give about ubuntu Studio?
<studio-user798> HELP
<cfhowlett> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tj_>  
<studio-user843> greetings.   trying to install ubuntu studio 15.  live cd runs ok.  install seems to hang after "creating ext4 filesystem for /"
<studio-user843> any hints how to tell what is going on?
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-11
<mingoindo> yello
<arnepaul01> hallo
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-12
<Guest59132> hgghg-
<Guest59132> INVITE
<odinpe> hi people
<NoteOn> jp?
<cfhowlett> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<NoteOn> ic
<Danne261> hi
<Danne261> i need some help too get in externt soundcard in ubuntustudio
<studio-user264> Hi
<studio-user264> anobody here???
<studio-user264> i assume not....
<studio-user264> bye
<EriC^^> hi, i don't have any sound in lmms, any idea?
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-13
<benjidass> hi studio channel, i have a bizarre issue
<benjidass> i cant seem to get my audio interface to work with 15.10, running 4.2 kernel. this particular interface (Focusrite Scarlett 18i20) is allegedly supported since kernel 3.19.  Anyways, after a week of troubleshooting and researching it SEEMS that laptops with intel HDMI ports have an issue where ALSA/pulseaudio prioritizes the HDMI's playback over any other soundcard.  So... simple enough I figured I would blacklist the HDMI
<benjidass>  driver (snd_hda_intel according to the output of lspci).  Except when I do this alsamixer no longer works (typing alsamixer into the terminal gives me a "command not found" output. Anyone here got a suggestion?  Ive spent all week on this problem, and all I want is to record some music :(:(:(
<OvenWerk1> benjidass: that sounds wierd.
<OvenWerk1> benjidass: I would try unblacklisting that module... Though I am sure I have run without it before.
<OvenWerk1> alsamixer should not be tied to HDA anything.
<OvenWerk1> anyway, if pulse is a problem, I have found running pavucontrol and in the config tab turning all the profiles off works for me.
<benjidass> ovenwerk1: could you please elaborate? (and yes, you have no idea how weird it is.  it seems like this interface is just plug and play for everyone in the world but me...)
<OvenWerk1> have you started pavucontrol?
<benjidass> no, it is an application?
<OvenWerk1> yes
<benjidass> ovenwerk1: i am installing it right now
<OvenWerk1> you shouldn't have to
<benjidass> oooh
<benjidass> ovenwerk1: it is just sound preferences :P
<OvenWerk1> which OS do you have?
<benjidass> Ubuntu Studio 15.10
<OvenWerk1> probably
<OvenWerk1> sound settings
<benjidass> overnwerk1: we spoke i think last sunday on the #ardour channel.  I have spent all week on this problem :(
<OvenWerk1> we go slow and see if one step at a time will get there
<benjidass> ovenwerk1: so you see, under "pavucontrol" my Scarlett is recognized as a "Multichannel Input" device, no playback.
<benjidass> ovenwerk1: okay, one step at a time sounds great :)
<OvenWerk1> first lets just turn them all off.
<benjidass> overwerk1: okay all devices are "Off" under the Configuration tab
<OvenWerk1> ok, I think you have seen this before :) but lest try again...
<OvenWerk1> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerk1> and paste the output.
<OvenWerk1> (to pastebin
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/Jg5ZD2Un
<OvenWerk1> ok, there is both input and output shown. Good
<OvenWerk1> I am going to do commandline stuff for a bit.
<benjidass> right, alsa totally recognizes all the channel
<benjidass> go for it
<OvenWerk1> jack_control ds alsa dps capture none dps playback none
<OvenWerk1> run the whole line
<OvenWerk1> nothing much will happen
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/8XbuUpcC
<OvenWerk1> jack_control dps device hw:usb dps rate 48000 dps period 1024 dps nperiods 3 start
<OvenWerk1> then: jack_lsp
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/5gmvLy2K
<benjidass> and this is just the output for "jack_lsp"
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/4DWvz1DG
<OvenWerk1> ya, I had guessed that
<benjidass> so now is the magical moment where you give me the ultimate solution? :P
<OvenWerk1> tell me about the leds that are lit on the focusrite
<benjidass> "USB Active" and "Locked" and "Power"
<OvenWerk1> right half of the front pannel.
<OvenWerk1> right
<benjidass> if i play music the channel one input led's respond as well
<benjidass> yes
<benjidass> well, channel one being the only channel with any inputs at the moment
<OvenWerk1> that all sounds good
<OvenWerk1> It likes everything except the start
<OvenWerk1> does jack_control exit work?
<benjidass> as in, type "jack_control exit" into the terminal?
<OvenWerk1> yes
<benjidass> it says "--- exit"
<benjidass> so it seems like it works to e :)
<benjidass> me*
<OvenWerk1> right good
<OvenWerk1> Ahh, maybe I got the device wrong.
<OvenWerk1> try jack_control dps device hw:USB dps rate 48000 dps period 1024 dps nperiods 3 start
<OvenWerk1> notice USB is all caps
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/jNeBTdGJ
<benjidass> yes sir, noted
<OvenWerk1> cat .log/jack/jackdbus.log
<OvenWerk1> just paste the very last screen
<benjidass> uh
<benjidass> do you mean ./log/jack/jackdbus.log?
<benjidass> bc I got "no such file or directory"
<OvenWerk1> ~/.log/jack/jackdbus.log
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/rhfgGAEf
<OvenWerk1> (I forgot you are in temp)
<benjidass> let me know if that's not enough output
<benjidass> (no problem, i appreciate your patience and help)
<OvenWerk1> Thats prlenty
<OvenWerk1> *plenty
<OvenWerk1> It shows the same thing as pulse inouts work outputs don't
<benjidass> EXACTLY
<OvenWerk1> So lets try treating it like two devices.
<benjidass> i can open an ardour project with the scarlett selected as the input device, but when I select it as input AND output it fails
<benjidass> okay sounds good (if you tell me how :)  )
<OvenWerk1> jack_control dps capture hw:USB dps rate 48000 dps period 1024 dps nperiods 3 start
<OvenWerk1> should start things with just inputs
<benjidass> not quite...
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/QCS58iJr
<OvenWerk1> zita-j2a -j USB-out -d hw:USB -r 48000 -p 512 -n 3 &
<OvenWerk1> oh stop don't do that
<benjidass> lol alright
<OvenWerk1> what was the last page of the jack log now?
<benjidass> let me see
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/5JxHXL7z
<OvenWerk1> ok, it is remembering the device from before  :P
<OvenWerk1> jack_control ds alsa dps capture none dps playback none
<benjidass> do you want the output?
<OvenWerk1> then jack_control dps capture hw:USB start
<OvenWerk1> Not unless there is an error
<benjidass> non errors
<OvenWerk1> both lines?
<benjidass> now there is an error
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/08fMVmZE
<benjidass> thats the input and output for the last two commands
<OvenWerk1> does the log still show it trying to do a playback?
<benjidass> it seems like it just has a bunch of "cant connect to server errors"
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/a8JYyWZD
<OvenWerk1> bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerk1> again
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/zZc8diwB
<OvenWerk1> WT? makes no sense.
<OvenWerk1> jack_control exit
<benjidass> i know :( i have no idea what to do
<benjidass> exiit complete
<OvenWerk1> jack_control ds alsa dps capture none dps playback hw:USB start
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/38Q1cvr9
<OvenWerk1> lets have some other fun...
<benjidass> please :)
<OvenWerk1> jack_control ds alsa dps hw:PCH dps rate 48000 dps period 1024 dps nperiods 2 start
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/iZYKn94E
<OvenWerk1> any error?
<benjidass> that i did not expect...
<benjidass> i figured shit would work fine my internal sound card
<OvenWerk1> my mistake
<OvenWerk1> jack_control ds alsa dps device hw:PCH dps rate 48000 dps period 1024 dps nperiods 2 start
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/aqRftjSY
<OvenWerk1> if no errors jack_lsp
<benjidass> nope, still errors.
<OvenWerk1> end of log file?
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/d0NSRCs0
<benjidass> this is a clean install by the way.  earlier this week I tried avlinux and it didnt fix shit, so I came back to ubuntu studio.  and I dont think the unit itself is flawed bc I plugged it into a windows box and had no problems at all :(
<OvenWerk1> ok it looks like it has not stopped trying to get USB (wierd) lets try dropping evreything first.
<benjidass> sounds good to me
<OvenWerk1> jack_control ds alsa dps capture none dps playback none
<OvenWerk1> then:
<benjidass> okay no errors
<OvenWerk1> jack_control dps device hw:PCH dps rate 48000 dps period 1024 dps nperiods 2 start
<OvenWerk1> again
<benjidass> ah hah
<benjidass> no errors
<benjidass> you want the output?
<OvenWerk1> jack_lsp
<OvenWerk1> not if no errors
<OvenWerk1> jack_lsp should show captures and playbacks
<benjidass> yes it does
<benjidass> want it?
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/3f6RAWvB
<OvenWerk1> zita-j2a -j USB-out -d hw:USB -r 48000 -p 512 -n 2 &
<benjidass> says "Can't open ALSA playback device 'hw:USB'."
<benjidass> and actually, its hanging.  doesnt send me back to a command line prompt
<OvenWerk1> zita-a2j -j USB-in -d hw:USB -r 48000 -p 512 -n 2 &
<OvenWerk1> hit enter
<OvenWerk1> it has probably over writen your prompt
<benjidass> i hit Ctrl+C, hope thats not a problem
<OvenWerk1> ok
<OvenWerk1> try the other line
<benjidass> trying it
<benjidass> so far it says "Starting synchronisation" and just hanging...
<OvenWerk1> thats ok
<OvenWerk1> hit enter
<benjidass> okay thats all the output it gave
<OvenWerk1> now look at jack_lsp again
<benjidass> the same with 2 capture tracks on the USB
<benjidass> http://pastebin.com/wWYFW4nr
<OvenWerk1> right I forgot it defaults to 2 channels
<OvenWerk1> but it shows the same thing
<OvenWerk1> capture works and playback does not
<benjidass> right, I see no playback channels for the USB device
<OvenWerk1> That line failed. "Can't open ALSA playback device 'hw:USB'."
<benjidass> i do see PulseAudio "sink" and "source" channels but I cant tell where theyre going
<OvenWerk1> they are by default connected to your internal outputs and inputs.
<benjidass> wait which line?
<OvenWerk1> zita-j2a -j USB-out -d hw:USB -r 48000 -p 512 -n 2 & is the fail.
<benjidass> the "zite-j2a" lines failed, but the a2j command didn't give any errors
<benjidass> right right
<OvenWerk1> ALSA sees the playback ports but can not let anything open it.
<benjidass> but you see, when I try to open an Ardour project with HDA Intel selected as the playback device, it doesnt complain.  So ALSA can playback through the internal card just not the scarlett's playback channels
<OvenWerk1> changing the zita-a2j to have a -c 30 in there will give you all the input channels.
<OvenWerk1> (you would have to kill the one running first)
<benjidass> so "killall zita-a2j" followed by the above zita command? Can I insert the -"c 30" anywhere in the command?
<OvenWerk1> should be able to.
<benjidass>  oh shit
<benjidass> this might be good
<benjidass> it is hanging again though
<benjidass> should I just hit enter?
<OvenWerk1> yes
<benjidass> uh... no matter how many times I hit enter it is still hanging
<OvenWerk1> in a second terminal does jack_lsp show the ports?
<benjidass> it says "Warning: only 18 channels are available.
<benjidass> Starting synchronisation:
<OvenWerk1> right
<OvenWerk1> That should be ok.
<benjidass> oh
<benjidass> my
<benjidass> god
<OvenWerk1> I have used -c 100
<benjidass> wait
<benjidass> it shows all 18 capture tracks for the USB-in device
<benjidass> but still no capture
<benjidass> well i guess that makes sense, we used "USB-in"
<benjidass> im sorry, i meant "still no playback"
<benjidass> its late for me :)
<OvenWerk1> me too
<OvenWerk1> You can use it that way... with internal for out.... but I would like to know what the real problem is
<benjidass> so would i :)
<benjidass> but what do you mean by "with internal for out"?
<OvenWerk1> you can run the way it is set up right now with internal sound for out and USB inpouts
<benjidass> oh, yeah I could... but part of the reason I dropped money on this big old box was so I could use the extra outputs for outboard effects :(
<OvenWerk1> I am not sure if the trouble is kernel or alsa
<OvenWerk1> if it works with windows, then it has to be one or the other
<benjidass> i dont think its the kernel bc I tried installed low latency 3.19 and got the same problem.  I then compiled 4.4 from scratch and installed that, still got the same problem
<OvenWerk1> Have you tried it with other physical USB ports?
<benjidass> im pretty sure at thsi point the problem is a combination of pulseaudio and my specific hardware (this stupid HDMI port that I have never used)
<OvenWerk1> Is it by chance sharing an internal USB hub with something else?
<benjidass> i have tried both USB ports on my laptop.
<benjidass> if it is sharing anything internally I do not.  I am even stupider when it comes to hardware
<benjidass> I do not know*
<benjidass> is there a way to tell, via lspci maybe?
<OvenWerk1> My netbook had two USB on the right and one on the left. I always had trouble with th eone on the left, but either one on the right was fine so long as the other one on the right was not used.
<OvenWerk1> It is not pulse.
<benjidass> the only thing plugged into my external USB ports right now is the Scarlett.  and I only have 2 ports on the laptop
<OvenWerk1> it is ALSA or kernel
<benjidass> but pulse handles all the playback for ALSA, no?
<OvenWerk1> no
<benjidass> oh, psh nvm
<benjidass> apparently I have learned nothing this week :P
<OvenWerk1> and we told pulse not to grab the alsa ports.
<benjidass> oh okay
<OvenWerk1> That was why we turned all thge profiles off
<benjidass> wait. but when I run jack_lsp I still have PulseAudio sink and source channels...
<OvenWerk1> yes pulse is using jack as its audio device.
<benjidass> oh okay okay
<OvenWerk1> In my case I actually unload the pulse module that detects new  audio devices.
<benjidass> you use a Scarlett yourself, correct?
<OvenWerk1> no
<benjidass> oh nvm
<OvenWerk1> delta66
<benjidass> oh okay
<OvenWerk1> I do have a 2 channel USB box for my wifes computer though.
<OvenWerk1> Gotta go family needs me.
<benjidass> no problem, appreciate all your help
<benjidass> have a good one
<benjidass> ovenwerk1: btw, i will keep the IRC client open, so if you have any other ideas feel free to drop a post, and I will check it when I I wake up in the morning. Again, I really appreciate your help. Have a good night.
<sancho_panza> hi everybody! my network indicator disappeared from the status bar, what can i do?
<scely> sup
<sancho_panza>  hi everybody! my network indicator disappeared from the status bar, what can i do?
<krytarik> sancho_panza: Hi.  You can try in #ubuntu as well there, more eyes.
<sancho_panza> does ubuntu studio runs xfce?
<krytarik> Yes.
<krytarik> But the indicator is the same.
<son-goku> I recently tried to configure Plex media server on my ubuntu. Plex was finally able to display the folder containing media files. But after shut down my Ubuntu boots to Emergency mode. What I did was put the Ubuntu Live USB and then as a root user commented out the changes in the fstab that i made earlier while configuring Plex. Now Ubuntu boots no
<son-goku> rmally again. But is there any way I can configure plex and boot normally next time I shut down. I must have messed up something in the fstab :P
<son-goku> i followed these instructions from askubuntu forum to configure the fstab : https://dpaste.de/jkfS
<Peppernrino> pretty excited to have discovered this.
<h4x0riz3d> my mother enters the room, sees GLMatrix screensaver on the CRT monitor, asks "what's that" >:)
<Kimryd> Has anyone tried using bitwig with ubuntu studio?
<OvenWerk1> Kimryd: The demo at least works.
<Kimryd> OvenWerk1, I own bitwig and used to use it on windows, but I can't seem to get jack working?\
<OvenWerk1> I am using it with jack ok. but it should work with straight ALSA ok.
<OvenWerk1> Kimryd: how is jack "not working"? bitwig doesn't see it? bitwig gets no audio?
<Kimryd> OvenWerk1, http://imgur.com/a/dJCmo
<Kimryd> That's what jack shows me
<Kimryd> BUT
<Kimryd> Renoise works fine
<OvenWerk1> Kimryd: you need to start jack before starting bitwig
<OvenWerk1> on qjackctl there is a start button
<Kimryd> I did that too :{
<Kimryd> Bitwig won't show up in the connect no matter how I start stuff up
<Kimryd> hrm
<Kimryd> I'll install the RC and see if anything different happens
<OvenWerk1> so stop bitwig,
<OvenWerk1> in a terminal do killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<Kimryd> done
<OvenWerk1> Then use qjackctl to start jack. qjackctl connections should then show your sound card
<OvenWerk1> if so then start bitwig
<Kimryd> Started and starting
<Kimryd> And bitwig is up and the same, it's very perplexing
<Kimryd> would the messages window give me more info?
<OvenWerk1> when I open bitwig preference-> Audio, I see a lot more boxes/buttons right below the driver box.
<Kimryd> Yeah, I don't! That's what I'm finding super weird
<Kimryd> Shouldn't there be 3 boxes under the "Jack" one?
<Kimryd> One for in/out/something
<OvenWerk1> I have four.
<Kimryd> odd
<OvenWerk1> input output SR buffer
<Kimryd> Renoise works like a charm so something in bitwig must be the issue
<OvenWerk1> my bitwig version is 1.1.6
<Kimryd> I'm on 1.3.6
<Kimryd> very interesting indeed
<OvenWerk1> lets try ALSA just for fun
<OvenWerk1> I think you need to change the device before shutting BW down. Then exit bitwig.
<OvenWerk1> then hit the stop button in qjackctl
<OvenWerk1> open pavucontrol
<OvenWerk1> in the configuration tab go to the profile for the audio device you are using and turn it "Off"
<OvenWerk1> then try starting BW and setting the ALSA device
<Kimryd> Sorry OvenWerk1 was handling something, trying now
<Kimryd> It shows none in the ALSA driver OvenWerk1
<OvenWerk1> At which point?
<OvenWerk1> (step)
<Kimryd> In audio system
<Kimryd> In bitwig
<Kimryd> I select alsa as driver model
<Kimryd> and the second box shows "None" with no options to change
<OvenWerk1> Right because jack or pulse might still be using it. try again at the end after stopping jack and turning pulse off for that device
<Kimryd> do I terminate/kill pulseaudo --start in the task manager?
<OvenWerk1> Kimryd: you shouldn't have to.
<OvenWerk1> When I switch to ALSA, input and output say none, but when I click on them there is a drop down that lists devices.
<OvenWerk1> It shows devices nots used jack or pulse and pulse itself.
<Kimryd> OvenWerk1, is there some kind of log for bitwig I can check?
<OvenWerk1> Kimryd: I'm not sure
<OvenWerk1> ~/.BitwigStudio/bitwig_studio.26692.log ?
<OvenWerk1> The number may be different
<OvenWerk1> not much in there
<OvenWerk1> engine.log in the same directory has slightly more
<OvenWerk1> ls
<Kimryd> Sorry I haven't used Linux since I was 16 lol
<Kimryd> A bit tricky navigating the file system
<OvenWerk1> ~/ means your home directory. .BitwigStudio is BW's config directory
<OvenWerk1> the dot in front of BitwigStudio means it will not show up in your file manager unless you select show hidden files.
<Kimryd> found it
<Kimryd> Found  an error
<Kimryd> opt/bitwig-studio/bin/BitwigStudioEngine: error while loading shared libraries: libxcb-icccm.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kimryd> In the engine.log file
<Kimryd> Because starting the engine itself is the whole problem here
<OvenWerk1> maybe try sudo apt-get install libxcb-icccm
<OvenWerk1> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Kimryd> the LTS one
<Kimryd> 14.04?
<OvenWerk1> sorry, it should be sudo apt-get install libxcb-icccm4
<OvenWerk1> or you can use synaptic
<OvenWerk1> ya I have ubuntustudio 14.04 and I have libxcb-icccm4 installed... I don't know if Studio came with it or I added it later
<OvenWerk1> I have been running 14.04 for over two years now since it went alpha and have done lots of stuff with it including dev work, so it is hard to know what was there an d what I have added
<Kimryd> I see I See
<Kimryd> I apt-gotted
<Kimryd> Lets see what hapens
<Kimryd> OvenWerk1, is qjack tied to LADI?
<OvenWerk1> Can be, not here though.
<Kimryd> o
 * OvenWerk1 knows about nothing with Ladi
<Kimryd> my
<Kimryd> god
<Kimryd> bitwig's engine started
 * Kimryd hallelujahs
<OvenWerk1> :)
 * Kimryd praises lord linux
<Kimryd> Thank you so much OvenWerk1
<Kimryd> If you hadn't pointed me at that log
<OvenWerk1> it should work with jack now too.
<Kimryd> Yep
<Kimryd> I still only have 1 box for the jack driver, but the engine is running
<Kimryd> Bitwig is jacked up in the connections too
<Kimryd> It was the libxcb
<Kimryd> I don't even know what that is though
<OvenWerk1> It says it is an extension lib for x. So display stuff nothing to do with audio.
<Kimryd> T_T
<Kimryd> That's stupid
<Kimryd> Wonder why it was causing problems
<OvenWerk1> I am not sure. It could be communications related. Talking to dbus or something
<OvenWerk1> both jack and pulse use dbus
<maique> Hi
<Kimryd> Hello
<maique> Anybody knows if UbuntuStudio uses a generic kernel or rt or lowlatency?
<maique> In AskUbuntu page have told me that now uses the generic kernel. I thought he was using the Low Latency
<krytarik> maique: You were thinking right.
<OvenWerk1> maique: so far as I know we are still using a lowlatency kernel
<maique> ok, thank you
<OvenWerk1> /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-8-lowlatency in 16.04
<maique> The truth, I find it strange the response from Ask Ubuntu
<maique> told me that the difference is only the software...
<OvenWerk1> the difference from generic to lowlatency is very small, just a few settings before compile.
<OvenWerk1> but they do make a difference for live softsynth or effects work.
<maique> ok
<maique> I asked if there is a minimal installation of Ubuntu Studio (as there is a Ubuntu minimal iso)
<OvenWerk1> But it is close enough to the generic kernel so that the graphics "blobs" from nvidia still work
<OvenWerk1> mini.iso (or is it net.iso) can install studio. I am not sure which kernel(s) you will end up with, but part of our setting package makes sure that a low latency kernel is always default
<OvenWerk1> (even if there is a newer generic)
<maique> I would like to install Ubuntu Studio minimal. And then install programs manually (and off-line) It this posible?
<OvenWerk1> maique: our meta packages/menus/etc can be installed on top of any ubuntu flavour.
<OvenWerk1> There is no ubuntustudio minimal. However, the ubuntustudio installer allows you to choose which packages to install. Off line means you would need to already have alll the packages locally... so that is not very minimal.
<maique> okay Ovenwerkl, thank you :-)
<OvenWerk1> maique: what are you trying to achieve?
<OvenWerk1> Which packages are you trying to avoid?
<maique> Simply I wanted to have a base installation (no programs ). And also be able to install them later without internet connection.
<maique>  Being able to install the base on a computer without internet. Install each program (Synfig, Inkscape, Gimp etc .... always the latest version) from a flash drive.
<OvenWerk1> I have never tried installing with les packages and then adding them from the iso later, so I honestly do not know if that will work.
<Kimryd> What kind of linux plugs can bitwig run?
<OvenWerk1> If you have the packages on a flash drive you can do that manually.
<cfhowlett> Kimryd, ask bitwig??
<Kimryd> It only mentions LV2
<cfhowlett> this is not the bitwig channel and I assume their documentation answers your question
<Kimryd> Did you assume I checked it and didn't get the answers I want and thus asked a question?
<maique> Well, I'm newie in Linux... I know that can install soft from a pendrive (not always easy, need dependecies...). But my question was that: the minimal...
<Peppernrino> i had pretty much the same question. :)
<Peppernrino> also noob
<Peppernrino> i am also looking for the most minimal install for linux to build another thing on for usb boot...
<Peppernrino> it looks like i'm down to debian. lol
<Kimryd> Peppernrino, maique https://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/
<Kimryd> ^ can build your own livusb
<maique> Hi Peppernrino,  I thought I was the only :P XD haha
<Peppernrino> i was gonna try and compile it myself and use rufus to burn it
<maique> thanks Peppernrino for the link... but works with studio too?
<Peppernrino> debian or arch linux...
<OvenWerk1> Kimryd: while running bitwig I only see the built in plugins as far as I can tell. I do not see where external plugins can be selected.
<Peppernrino> that was kimryd...
<Kimryd> ah it's okay OvenWerk1, I cna just use renoise as a host for them and jack it into bitwig
<Kimryd> maique, I don't know
<Kimryd> I just googled
<Kimryd> But its an ubuntu centric program
<maique> ok
<Kimryd> and mentions ku, lu and edubuntu, so I would assume yes
<maique> yes,  I have seen it ;-)
<cfhowlett> Kimryd, #opensourcemusicians would know more.
<maique> ok, thanks!!
<maique> :-)
<maique> I'll try everything...bye!
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-06
<studio-user339> Issue: RME Hammerfall HDSP not loaded on startup(Host errro is RED). First time at Linux and selected Ubuntu Studio from recording!!.  I have Windows 10 on other SSD and Ubuntu Studio on another SSD.
<studio-user339> f I first boot to Windwos 10 (having RME driver), the Host error light disappers  and then (soft) restart from  Windows 10 to Ubuntu Studio, I can use Hammerfall sound card with Ardour4
<studio-user339> However if I cold boot to Ubuntu studio Hammerfall sound card Host error remains red and I can not use it with Ardour4. Any help is appreciated.
<studio-user339> help
<studio-user216> Hi, I installed studio 16.10 on a USB stick, the first time it worked perfectly, I reinstalled it on the USB stick and then it won't boot again, tried Desktop 16.10 and that booted, tried studio 16.10 again won't boot
<Miles80> hi to every one!
<Miles80> I need a lot of tips. I'm new in linux music
<Miles80>  :-)
<Miles80> there is a way to integrate csound with a daw like ardour?
<Miles80> no one online?
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-07
<studio-user426> hey, any body helps me. Shortcuts are not working in my system.
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-08
<studio-user604> hello
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-09
<wook_> hi i'm having quite a problem with my ubuntu studio 14.04 installation, i keep getting things appearing on my desktop that makes it difficult to work, and it's only solved by switching to a different desktop and then switching back. usually it happens maybe once in a while, every few days but lately it's been happening constantly and pissing me off constantly. my laptop is a dell latitude e6410 and running 64 bit ubuntu studio 14.04 and it's happened
<wook_> 2x just since trying to write this message. HELP!
<OvenWerks> "things"?
<wook_> such as the background of the lockscreen
<wook_> or windows open on other desktops
<OvenWerks> wook_: so this is 14.04 you installed a while back and something has changed or a new install?
<wook_> no new changes
<wook_> i haven't installed any new apps or anything lately
<OvenWerks> I didn't have any trouble like that when I was using 14.04 (have 16.04 now) My thought was maybe a SW update would be causing it.
<wook_> i'm really lazy about updating to the newest distros cuz i'm always nervous about not having enough space for the root partition
<wook_> i suppose u'd call them artifacts from other desktops
<OvenWerks> I have to ask... you have tried to reboot?
<wook_> yes of course, i just rebooted thinking that'd fix it, and i'm trying to work on something with libreoffice writer but it keeps happening and making it extremely difficult to work
<OvenWerks> have you tried mv .config config.bac and logout in? (I am trying to think if that would work)
<OvenWerks> You would loose all your desktop settings, but can move them back too.
<wook_> https://snag.gy/wmpeA0.jpg here's a screenshot, more of the screen was covered, but this is generally what it looks like
<OvenWerks> Thats looking like something with eiother the video driver or video HW.
<wook_> could overheating be causing it?
<OvenWerks> you could ask on #xubuntu as well, they often have xfce devs on there.
<OvenWerks> could be, I don't know for sure though... we are getting close to the end of my personal knowledge
<wook_> hmmmm good idea, since it's an xfce problem i guess...
<wook_> ok posted in #xubuntu
<wook_> have you tried mv .config config.bac and logout in? (I am trying to think if that would work) <---- what desktop settings would i lose? things on the desktop? things in the taskbar at the bottom?
<OvenWerks> yup thats why move instead of rm. You are saving your old settings. You would loose a lot of settings for other programs too. It is only a temporary step to see if it works. I expect it will make no difference, but it will tell you if it is a settings problem or something else.
<OvenWerks> The idea is mv (rename) the directory, try which creates a new one, rm new one mv old directory back.
<wook_> #xubuntu suggested trying to look in software and settings, where would that be in ubuntustudio 14.04?
<wook_> oh nvm found it haha
<wook_> i've never actually installed any proprietary drivers, i've never needed them or had problems like this before
<wook_> would u suggest using the NVIDIA binary driver, legacy binary driver, or the X.Org X server nouveu display driver
<wook_> so i chose NVIDIA binary driver, clicked on apply changes, it asks for my password, i see a progress bar advancing really quick, maybe a few secs and then it goes back to saying using X.org X server noveau display driver, am i missing something?
<OvenWerks> I don't really know. I haven't used a nvidia graphics card for a long time now.
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-10
<studio-user119> libgl1-mesa-dev
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-11
<thyriaen>  Hi, i got a 2.1 setup and my subwoofer does not seem to be working. if i let the test gui put sound on each speaker seperatly it can do that with left and right but there is no sound comming out of the subwoofer
<thyriaen> this is my /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<thyriaen> http://pastebin.com/gW4VdxCb
<thyriaen> i already changed enable-lfe-remixing to yes
<thyriaen> as suggested in multiple sources
<OvenWerks> thyriaen: using pavucontrol
<OvenWerks> this should get run by "Sound Settings" from the speaker icon in the top bar.
<OvenWerks> thyriaen: in the Configuration tab, use the drop down for the sound card (audio interface) you are using to see if there is a 2.1 setting there.
 * OvenWerks is sorry he can't test that here as he runs stereo only.
<thyriaen> yes OvenWerks
<thyriaen> there is a 2.1 setting there
<thyriaen> well it depends
<thyriaen> i got "Built-in audio" there are like 15 options
<OvenWerks> That sounds normal.
<thyriaen> and then there is a GK104 HDMI audio controller
<thyriaen> with no 2.1 settings
<OvenWerks> hdmi should be 5 channels I think
<thyriaen> when i select 2.1
<thyriaen> then there is no sound anymore
<OvenWerks> 5 or 7 channel should work too. just use only l/r/lfe
<thyriaen> i had "duplex" currently selected
<thyriaen> i dont use the hdmi thingy though
<OvenWerks> Ah, right. duplex is stereo
<OvenWerks> outputs match inputs
<OvenWerks> It shouldn't have to be that way though.
<thyriaen> so what now ? if i select 2.1
<thyriaen> i got no sound at all
<OvenWerks> I really don't know. I haven't used internal audio for some time (10 years or so) It may make sense to ask on the #pulse channel
<thyriaen> haha
<thyriaen> okey :)
<OvenWerks> I know that internal audio switches ports for different modes
<thyriaen> im getting sent from channel to channel :)
<thyriaen> okey
<thyriaen> i will try and ask for help in #pulse
<OvenWerks> I bet, for recording, people generally use 2 channels
<thyriaen> there is noone there
<OvenWerks> hmm, I know one of the pulse devs is also a ubuntu dev.... but I think they may be mon to fri people.
<OvenWerks> I personally only use pulse as a front end for jack, so my setup is totally different than normal.
<thyriaen> maybe #pulseaudio ?
<thyriaen> there are peeps there
<OvenWerks> That may make more sense
<thyriaen> oki
<thyriaen> okey
<thyriaen> well thanks for the help
<thyriaen> i gotta run
<thyriaen> cya around :)
<OvenWerks> TTYL
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-12
<studio-user034> Hey everybody
<studio-user034> just wanted to let you gals and guys know that I'm a ubuntu user and I'm was wondering about ubuntu studio updates
<studio-user034> I'm thinking of putting all my trust into Ubuntu Studio as a main distro
<studio-user034> so I was wondering should I update to 16.10 and stick with it?
<studio-user034> Is anybody even home?
<krytarik> Yes. :)
<studio-user034> wow ok
<studio-user034> are you a ubuntu studio power user?
<krytarik> IRC is usually not hit, ask, and run though. :P
<studio-user034> hmm
<studio-user034> I graduated from college with a digital media degree.  At my college macs was used for all the multimedia software.  So I tried ubuntu studio back in 2006 really.
<studio-user034> But at the time my laptop sucked.  So now I decided to stick with it and was thinking of growing my business around ubuntu studio
<studio-user034> I just like the power of a unix based OS powering my company instead of mac.
<krytarik> As to the question you did ask though, 16.10 is a regular release, supported for only 9 months; 16.04 is an LTS one, supported for 3 years; and the next regular one is 17.04, due in April.
<studio-user034> So for stability I should just stick with 16.04 LTS?
<krytarik> Yes.
<studio-user034> Gotcha.  Well I was confused about the releases.  I do have one problem though.  When I installed ubuntu studio I got an error
<studio-user034> software-properties-gtk crashed when I was trying to enable additional proprietary drivers.
<studio-user034> sorry let me be more specific.  I have a wifi driver BCM4312 that I was trying to activate or install
<studio-user034> To be honest I'm not a technical person but I'm like curious so I tried out ubuntu studio so I googled everything and I just got confused on why its not working.
<studio-user034> When I install the regular ubuntu desktop it works.  I also like ubuntu studio because it has all the audio programs I need.
<wook_> so i discovered what was making those artifacts appear on my screen in 14.04 the other day...firefox...surprise surprise...
<OvenWerks> good to know.
<studio-user309> can someone help me
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-05
<ralph> Ive been having a problen trying to install 16.04.4
<ralph> It just stops after package install and will not install the rest and it just sits there. Ideas?
<ralph> 16.04.3 does fine but this new one...
<ralph> tried 17.10 with the same results. Must be me or my system. But I don't know where to look
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-07
<JTa> o/ all y'all...long time no see!
<JTa> Does holstein still hang out here?
<JTa> Hey, I just installed ustudio 16.04 LTS in a windoze vbox...did a apt-get update and dist-upgrade and noticed there was 500MB+ to update...I did tick the update while installing box...
<JTa> I was surprised there was that much to update...do you guys recommend that way of updating or is there a better way?  Like some type of system update tool?
<JTa> Software updater says 383.5 MB will be installed...
<JTa> Well dist-upgrade was 530 MB of diskspace and Software Updater is 383.5 MB downloaded...that's probably why...
<JTa> Q: so is it safe to update?
<JTa> I'm going with software updater for now...then running dist-upgrade to see the difference...
<Nino> hii hello
<JTa> o/ nino
<JTa> it's pretty quiet in here today, lol...
<Nino> hi guys, I have a problem, I have this one motherboard
<Nino> https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/GA-Z270X-Gaming-9-rev-10#kf
<Nino> and I have the problem with audio input and output of the motherboard with that of the monitor managed by the nvidia card does not give me this problem
<Nino> someone can help me solve this problem
<OvenWerks> JTa: if you start with ubuntustudio 16.04.3 there will be less updates :) But if you have already installed 16.04 the updating will be fine... it is just 2 years worth of updates
<OvenWerks> JTa: I do not think it should make any difference if you use apt dist-upgrade (after and update) or the GUI software tool... they should do the same thing.
<froh> Hey, anyone here? Im trying to add ardour 5, is there a PPA for it? I added KX, but I only see ardour 4
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-08
<JTa> o/ OvenWerks
<JTa> ya, it gave me a blackscreen, good thing I made a snapshot...
<JTa> ya, I started out with 16.04.3
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-09
<MusicMap> https://www.music-map.com/ubuntu.html
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-10
<LongAzBan> Hi
<LongAzBan> I got a iRig 2 and I try to install wineasio to use it but it get me an error. Does anybody who can help me ?
<LongAzBan> okay it was just a problem because i didn't install gcc
<LongAzBan> hi
<hegemon8> hey there smart people. i'm on kubuntu 16.04 i have Yamaha PSR-340 and midi to usb cable...i see it in system, but any way to hooking it upp from net didn't do the trick... anyone can help me find what am i missing?
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicians might know about something that specific
<hegemon8> thats a great lead, thanks, i'm on it. I'm getting nervous that all seem to do what i tried and got it working :)
<hegemon8> anyways, thanks a lot, and have a great rest of the day
<studio-user766> hello, anyone know JACK well?
<studio-user766> my qjackctl seems to be working fine, only, no sound is being outputted... (whereas audacity or firefox playback normally...)
<studio-user766> i have the feeling this might be a total beginner's thing but maybe one of you can solve this in 1 min...
<OvenWerks> Is firefox playing normally with jack running?
<studio-user766> yes
<studio-user766> maybe i should turn off firefox?
<OvenWerks> normally that would mean FF is playing through jack... the way ubuntustudio is set up)
<studio-user766> ah.. it doesn't seem to be though ... jack doesn't show any kind of firefox looking program..
<studio-user766> and neither is audacity by default..
<OvenWerks> does it show pulse audio?
<studio-user766> nope
<studio-user766> does 16.04 still use pulseaudio?
<OvenWerks> either jack is set to some other interface, or it has not really started
<OvenWerks> yes
<studio-user766> hmm strange..
<OvenWerks> 1604 still uses pulse
<studio-user766> and how can i check pulse?
<studio-user766> btw i don't know how to check my system version...
<studio-user766> got sysinfo but that crashes on the system tab
<OvenWerks> in a terminal run: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> paste the output to a paste site like pastebi.com and share the url here
<OvenWerks> *pastebin
<OvenWerks> do that with jack started and FF playing.
<studio-user766> syntax error near unexpected && symbol...
<studio-user766> ?
<studio-user766> im sure i didn't write any errors..
<OvenWerks> worked here, also in 16.04
<studio-user766> isn't there just a small error in the line or something?
<OvenWerks> which terminal are you using?
<OvenWerks> I copied and pasted from the above line in irc.
<studio-user766> basic standard terminal
<OvenWerks> you can run it as three lines if you wish then
<studio-user766> also have XTerm and UXTerm
<studio-user766> ok ill try that...
<studio-user766> ok it worked.. just a sec for pastebin..
<studio-user766> how do i copy from the terminal?
<studio-user766> (im a rookie...)
<studio-user766> (thanks btw!)
<OvenWerks> run your mouse over the text... edit->copy got to ff and edit paste?
<OvenWerks> (the text should be highlited of course)
<studio-user766> but there's no edit tab...
<studio-user766> eh menu i mean
<OvenWerks> no menu where?
<studio-user766> no edit menu
<OvenWerks> in which program?
<studio-user766> right clicking doesn't work either..
<studio-user766> i might try another terminal...
<OvenWerks> you may be able to highlite holding the left mouse down and paste with a middle click...
<studio-user766> click on the scrolling wheel?
<studio-user766> which terminal are u using?
<OvenWerks> xfce4-terminal 0.6.3
<OvenWerks> The default for ubuntustudio
<studio-user766> ok just a minute
<studio-user766> hmm won't open? or i'm already using it..
<studio-user766> ,
<OvenWerks> you should be able to open as many terminals as you like
<OvenWerks> (I have 7 of them open right now)
<studio-user766> getting there... installing clipman
<studio-user766> as well as xfce4 goodies
<studio-user766> here goes :
<studio-user766> https://pastebin.com/X6M1QK9u
<OvenWerks> So you have both internal audio and a USB audio device.
<OvenWerks> Pulse is using your internal device and jack is connected to your USB device
<OvenWerks> Audio in jack will output to the USB device.
<studio-user766> hmm i'm not aware of any usb audio device other than a usb mic for input and a usb midi keyboard
<OvenWerks> does that USB mic have a headphne plug?
<studio-user766> how can i decide who gets to use pulse?
<studio-user766> nope
<studio-user766> no headphone plug
<OvenWerks> first thing to know if that jack cannot directly use two different audio devices.
<studio-user766> i mean i can change the choice of interface and run your tool again ...
<studio-user766> hmm
<studio-user766> it seems i might have to run jack before any other program,
<OvenWerks>  if it is connected to internal then it can't see the usb device and if it is connected to the usb mic itcan't also see the internal device
<studio-user766> setting it to the right one
<OvenWerks> you should be able to choose the default audio device in qjackctl and then use zita-a2j to connect your usb mic to jack.
<OvenWerks> Generally pulseaudio will give up the audio to jackd when jackd startes
<studio-user766> zita a2j ?
<OvenWerks> zita-a2j
<OvenWerks> or alsa_in
<studio-user766> ladi system tray ?
<OvenWerks> alsa_in comes with jackd
<OvenWerks> no
<OvenWerks> both of the above utilities have to be run from the commandline]
<studio-user766> aha i c
<studio-user766> which a2j command would connect my usb mic?
<OvenWerks> zita-a2j -j USB -d CODEC
<studio-user766> hey thanks a lot already ... i guess i'll try turning off and on everything and see if i can manage to make this work.. if i get back to this same url i'll find u here?
<OvenWerks> shold work I think.
<studio-user766> hmm the name is not CODEC
<OvenWerks> some of the time, I sleep and have a life too :)
<studio-user766> haha :) yes obviously
<OvenWerks> hw:CODEC,0,0 maybe?
<studio-user766> very cool in any case to get all this info, i definitely am more hopeful to make it work than a while ago..
<OvenWerks> zita-a2j -j USB -d hw:CODEC,0,0
<studio-user766> nope
<studio-user766> maybe something with PCM 9200 or so..
<OvenWerks> Hmm thats what your paste says...
<studio-user766> ok..
<OvenWerks> your paste shows two devices: hw:Intel and hw:CODEC
<studio-user766> hm.. nothing so far after trying a few variations on the theme..
<OvenWerks> what error does it show?
<studio-user766> but maybe that's because my mic is connected to audacity already? or so..
<OvenWerks> could be
<studio-user766> btw if i use it for recording in audacity it gives a horrible hiss in the back
<OvenWerks> audacity will not let go of a device the way pulse will.
<studio-user766> a while ago it didn't do that..
<OvenWerks> that I don't know.
<studio-user766> fretje@fretje-R510-P510:~$ zita-a2j -j USB -d hw:CODEC,0,0 Can't open ALSA capture device 'hw:CODEC,0,0'. fretje@fretje-R510-P510:~$ zita-a2j -j USB -d hw:CODEC,0 Can't open ALSA capture device 'hw:CODEC,0'. fretje@fretje-R510-P510:~$ zita-a2j -j USB -d hw:CODEC Can't open ALSA capture device 'hw:CODEC'. fretje@fretje-R510-P510:~$ zita-a2j -j USB -d CODEC,0 ALSA lib pcm.c:2266:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM CODEC,0 C
<studio-user766> hmm wait
<studio-user766> ill bin it
<studio-user766> https://pastebin.com/BgaaL3FL
<OvenWerks> can't open could be true if audacity is using it.
<OvenWerks> it looks like something else is using the USB mic, Jackd still maybe?
<studio-user766> hmm nope actually i found info on the website of my usb driver that it doesn't pass in the normal way ...
<studio-user766> that's a bit vague i know
<OvenWerks> Ok, I do have to go pick my Yf up from work, so I will be gone for a while.
<studio-user766> ok cool, im in europe so off to sleep in a while i guess but i'll try this first and maybe catch u later...
<studio-user766> thanks heaps in any case!
<studio-user330> hey everyone... I'm having trouble with JACK
<studio-user330> this is what JACK's telling me on startup : https://pastebin.com/E3QLCpaM
<studio-user330> anyone out there with some magical ideas?
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-11
<Datateknikk> I have just installed UBUNTUSTUDIO with a lot of audioprograms for production, but am looking for programs tha are alike MUSIX
<Datateknikk> And, i do not get sound to work ;-(
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-04
<studio-user395> Hi all, Please help, I have just installed ubuntu studio and am using LMMS for my music productions, everything works fine exept that I am unable to load/use any VSTis, on research I found that there is a plugin CARLA for LMMS, could someone please route me in the right direction on how to install it?
<OvenWerk1> Are these VSTis linux VSTis? or windows vstis?
<OvenWerk1> A recent version of Carla can be found in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<OvenWerk1> if that doesn't work there is the daily PPA at: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild
<OvenWerk1> studio-user395: Both of those pages have instructions on how to add the PPA you your system, then just: sudo apt install carla
<OvenWerk1> Please note that in order to use windows VSTs, you will need to install the version of wine that best suits your VST plugin. That is, if your windows VST is 32 bit, you need the 32 bit version of wine and if it is a 64 bit VST then the 64 bit version of wine.
 * OvenWerk1 does not know if wine64 can also run in 32bit mode
<OvenWerk1> I can not speak from experience, as I have never used windows outside of work which is non-audio and pre 2007 in any case.
<OvenWerk1> I also have not used LMMS for any real project, only dabbling to see how it worked. The work flow does not suit my music pursuits which tend to be all audio in with no midi.
<OvenWerk1> I used to use midi in the 90s when all I had was an 8 track open reel machine and for the loss of 1 track I could gain 16 more with just a sequencer, but even then, I was recording a live (or live in studio) performance.
<OvenWerk1> All that to say, that while I understand the process from an academic POV, I do not have the experience to be able to give clear and complete instructions. So once you figure it out, maybe you may feel like making a tutorial.
<studio-user395> Thanks so much for the responce, I think that the VSTi are windows 32 and I am running a 64 bit platform, so yes, I understand now why. Thank you for the advice
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-05
<studiobot> mario_buoninfante was added by: mario_buoninfante
<studio-user393> Hello, I'm a new Ubuntu Studio user, I'm having problems with installing softwares from the software manager, can install from snap store, but nothing gets installed from the good old software repo.
<carbonzero> hey guys. finally back online. quick question. i've gotten the ppa for ubuntu studio controls installed and now I just need to install the audio production package for the time being. would it be sudo install ubuntustudio-audio?
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: Did you install ubuntustudio-installer?
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: oh, no, not yet. i need to do that still. thank you for reminding me.
<Eickmeyer> That's the first step to adding Ubuntu Studio's Toolkit to another flavor.
<carbonzero> ok, i forgot that part. doh! remind me again of the terminal command? sudo apt install ubuntustudio-installer?
<Eickmeyer> Correct.
<Eickmeyer> I haven't made the wiki page for it yet.
<Eickmeyer> Also, don't add carla yet.
<Eickmeyer> I need to delete it from the PPA and re-add it.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: and i do that AFTER i add the PPA correct? I'm trying to get this installed pretty quickly since I'm going to be at SCALE in Pasadena on Friday and I want to at least demonstrate the audio portion since that's important to me.
<Eickmeyer> Yes. Add PPA, install ubuntustudio-installer, run it, and select what you want.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: wiki: it's all good. Carla: man, I can't add her to my call list? jeez dude. lol
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: *smacks my forehead* i've got discover updating my system and i forgot it won't let me do anything at the moment. smh
<carbonzero> Carla still being a pain?
<Eickmeyer> Carla is a plugin host and patchbay.
<Eickmeyer> Carla is ready for the repos, we're waiting on sponsorship.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: oh, I see. Sponsorship? Just to use Carla?
<Eickmeyer> No, to get it in the official repos. Right now it's in the backports and our development (autobuilds) PPA.
<Eickmeyer> Part of the process.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: oh, gotcha. So it's just got to make it to the top brass and get the stamp of approval?
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: slow Starbucks connection here. Got out of classes for most of the day for a power outage on campus and I rushed over to Starbucks to do this.
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: Comcast isn't being much better for me at home.
<Eickmeyer> But, yes, Carla needs the stamp of approval, but moreso, our grub theme needs it so everything else can get updated.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: i hear ya about home connections. we're on Spectrum but the stinking router's in the kitchen and my office's in the back of the house and it seriously needs to be relocated plus i need to run ethernet cable to all of the rooms. ugh..time consuming.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: carla: cool. now, one more question, i've been typing out your instructions for the installer so i don't lose them again, to change over to the low latency kernel/headers (whatever it's called) for better performance, how would that need to be done?
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: I'm preparing the instructions for those people who want/need them when they see how it works on my laptop with kubuntu and want to do the same thing.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: i know that the wiki's coming but I'm just getting it all lined up just in case it's not there when I get to Pasadena on Friday for SCALE 17.
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: It will be done automatically on reboot so long as you installed the lowlatency settings.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: sweet! So it's all there in the installer?
<Eickmeyer> Yep. That was the goal of installer, to be the one tool needed to get things configured for flavors other than Ubuntu Studio.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: cool! And I'm very happy to see that this installer is now a reality. It'll help people keep their favorite flavor but get to use the tools Studio provides and that's the coolest thing ever.
<Eickmeyer> Installer has been there for years, we just added the additional purpose / retooling.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: oh ok.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: that makes sense because that's what you use when you're installing ubuntu studio from the start anyway, correct?
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: the next step for me is finding some awesome near field monitors and some kind of acoustic/sound proofing solutions.
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: Nice. I live in a travel trailer, so soundproofing is a nonstarter for me. :/
<Eickmeyer> When you install Ubuntu Studio from the ISO, it runs the Ubiquity installer. Ubuntu Studio Installer is a separate tool with two purposes: 1) Add packages you may have opted out of when installing Ubuntu Studio, and 2) Installing Ubuntu Studio as a Toolkit on top of an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor thereof) install.
 * Eickmeyer realizes that line is a good intro for the wiki page.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: ahh. that makes sense.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: lol yeah, it is! copy and paste that brother!
<carbonzero> that's perfect for the wiki since it's a simple explanation.
<carbonzero> oh good grief. i think my mobile phone's got a faster connection than this Starbucks wifi. ugh
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: I hope eventually everything goes wireless for internet connectivity. Relying on Comcast or other providers sucks.
 * Eickmeyer 's connection has improved trememdously, and thinks the RV Park router was reset
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: yeah, that's true. i know you can get unlimited data through cellular phones and can use them as a hotspot and it's pretty decent
 * OvenWerk1 will stick with wired for as much as possible... probably forever
<Eickmeyer> If only I weren't limited to 10GB/month
<Eickmeyer> I said that, and then my connection just went wonky again
<OvenWerk1> Eickmeyer: there are two big problems with wireless: latency and security
<carbonzero> OvenWerk1: yeah, i do like the hardwired connection for my desktop.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerk1: That's true. Somebody somewhere will find a reason to crack it.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: spoke too soon, man
<carbonzero> lol
<OvenWerk1> Eickmeyer: notice I put latency first
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerk1: My 5G (internal to my trailer) network has almost zero latency.
<carbonzero> OvenWerk1: that's true.
<carbonzero> ok, dudes. power's back on on campus and i'm heading back over there for the much faster connection. lol i'll return in a bit.
<OvenWerk1> Eickmeyer: but not reliable latency. Wireless = collisions
<Eickmeyer> See ya!
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerk1: That's true.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: thank you for the help with those instructions again. i committed them to a document so i'm good now. i feel the power of the studio now! lmao
<OvenWerk1> you can't do studio audio connections over wireless for recording. There will be dropouts
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerk1: Yes, I agree. I was talking about WAN more than LAN, but yes. I wouldn't do audio applications unless wired.
<studio-user414> hello
<studio-user414> Anybody here?
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-06
<studiobot> Chris was added by: Chris
<studiobot> HMollerCl was added by: HMollerCl
<studiobot> <HMollerCl> Nice touch to change the colors of the icon s
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @HMollerCl [Nice touch to change the colors of the icon s], Thanks! Hopefully it'll actually happen.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> It requires the packages to be sponsored/uploaded.
<studiobot> <HMollerCl> Unfortunately I don't think I have privileges for that
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Probably not. Requires either package uploader privileges on the Ubuntu Studio packageset, or MOTU access.
<studiobot> <HMollerCl> Sounds like I would know if I have it
<studiobot> <HMollerCl> Can I ask why you decided to build a distro instead of only providing good packages? At least in my experience I ended up in lubuntu + installing what I need (I use reaper btw)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @HMollerCl [Can I ask why you decided to build a distro instead of only providing good packa …], I don't know, I wasn't on the team then. Ubuntu Studio is 12 years old. Also, lowlatency & real-time audio is difficult to configure, so one of the missions of Ubuntu Studio is to make that easy. It's not just a package set, there's
<studiobot> underlying configurations as well.
<studiobot> <HMollerCl> I see
<TheQWERTYCoder-9> hi
<TheQWERTYCoder-9> hi
<TheQWERTYCoder-9> whoops
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-07
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Halo guys
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> How to make combo jack in laptop act as line in jack?
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> I've tried jack retasking but the notif is device is busy
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Any help will be appreciated
<OvenWerk1> Bayu Jack retask is all I know, Probbaly make sure there is nothing plugged in when retasking. Honestly though, internal audio outs are mostly ok, but internal inputs are generally pretty poor (phone quality only) inspite of being 16 bit the noise is more like 8 bit.
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> @OvenWerk1 [<OvenWerk1> Bayu Jack retask is all I know, Probbaly make sure there is nothing …], Yes i have try it, and i now working how to get Android over Accessory(AoA) work via usb, but no luck
<studio-user478> Hi all, please help, I have a small problem with LMMS, I cannot seem to be able to load any VST instruments through ViSTige in LMMS, the error code tells me to contact the LMMS developer. It is strange because the VST works perfectly with Carla, does anyone know of any bug, or bug fix with regards to this?
<studio-user478> anyone there???
<Eickmeyer> !patience | studio-user478
<ubottu> studio-user478: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<studio-user478> please help, I have a small problem with LMMS, I cannot seem to be able to load any VST instruments through ViSTige in LMMS, the error code tells me to contact the LMMS developer. It is strange because the VST works perfectly with Carla, does anyone know of any bug, or bug fix with regards to this?
<Eickmeyer> studio-user478: that's a question for the LMMS developers.
<Eickmeyer> !patience | studio-user478
<studio-user478> how do I get in contact with the developer?
<Eickmeyer> https://lmms.io/
<Eickmeyer> That's a good place to start.
<studio-user478> ok thanks a lot will try there :)
<studiobot> VitaliyMiroprav was removed by: VitaliyMiroprav
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-08
<Goatia> hey guys, I need some serious help, im new at linux and dont know too much...I need to install wine but am running into some problems with the repositories, signatures not being verified, public keys not being available and are disabled etc etc...isthere someone who can spare some time to help me get my system running?
<OvenWerk1> Goatia: You may get more help on #ubuntu than here.
<OvenWerk1> what do you "need" wine for? If you are using a lot of windows software, just using windows may make more sense
<Goatia> no I am trying to setup ubuntu studio solely for my music creation, at this stage its all working fine exept for VSTi plugins I need for LMMS. In order to use VSTi I need to have Wine setup. LMMS does not want to load any VSTi at the moment
<OvenWerk1> I was not aware that LMMS could handle windows vst, I do know that it handles linux vst though.
<OvenWerk1> That would be something to ask the LMMS devs. It may be possible to use Carla as a wrapper for windows vst instead.
<Eickmeyer> Goatia: Here's a starting point: https://lmms.io
<Goatia> I had Carla installed and working, but did not work so well with LMMS, if I may ask, where can I find VSTi for LMMS Linux, that will work with VisTige  in Lmms. Do you by any chance know?
<Eickmeyer> Goatia: You would have to check with LMMS, but a simple Google search for Linux VST should help too..
<OvenWerk1> sometimes known as lxvst
<Goatia> oh ok lxvst... I will do a search... Thanks for the advice guys
<Eickmeyer> Goatia: You could also ask in #lmms if you have more LMMS related questions.
<Goatia> will do thanks a lot :)
<studiobot> <designbybeck> yeah Goatia, what do you need wine for in UbuntuStudio?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [yeah Goatia, what do you need wine for in UbuntuStudio?], He is no longer in the IRC.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> ah
<studiobot> <designbybeck> @Eickmeyer how are things going with the maintainer? I read the latest news
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [@Eickmeyer how are things going with the maintainer? I read the latest news], We're in a good situation. Ross's application is in with a bunch of endorsements. My application is as well, but I'm not expecting to get upload privileges. I expect Ross will get upload privileges.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> That is good at least!!
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Should have more info on Monday.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> in other news, Do any of you here have any music you've created UbuntuStudio/Linux/Open Source Software that you've released under creative commons or public domain?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [in other news, Do any of you here have any music you've created UbuntuStudio/Lin …], I do not. I'm mostly a live engineer. Look up Lorenzo's Music, though, they have a whole album they did with Studio.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> Oohh nice! So Live engineer as in just mixing for live events? or like live DJ/VJ stuff?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [Oohh nice! So Live engineer as in just mixing for live events? or like live DJ/V …], I've done mostly churches for the past 25 years. We're talking full-size bands weekly.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> ah yes
<studiobot> <designbybeck> is this the other link? lorenzosmusic.com
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Yep. That's them.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> do you by chance know what album or if they have a write up about using UbuntuStudio?
<studiobot> <designbybeck> I'm trying to get more use cases to people using Linux and Open Source for production work and such for a proposal I'm working on
<studiobot> <designbybeck> I do see they have CC-BY on their site so that is a plus
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [do you by chance know what album or if they have a write up about using UbuntuSt …], Most of that info was done by Jason Evangelho with Forbes: https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/09/25/open-source-challenge-why-one-band-chose-linux-to-record-their-new-album/
<studiobot> <designbybeck> well now!! :) that helps! THanks!
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [<reply to image>], Sorry, I forgot to take away pinning permissions. Since this is an official support channel, I have to state the rules. :/
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Welcome to Ubuntu Studio Support! This is an official support channel and creativity chat. Please stay on-topic. For off-topic, please see the link at http://ubuntustudio.org/creativity. | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around.
<Eickmeyer> For IRC Members, that was for pinning to the Telegram channel.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> sorry, was thinking it would just pin for me so I could have it later. I copied it out! Thanks
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [sorry, was thinking it would just pin for me so I could have it later. I copied …], No worries.
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-09
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Welcome to Ubuntu Studio Support! This is an official support channel and creativity chat. Please stay on-topic. For off-topic, please see the link at http://ubuntustudio.org/community. | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around.
<Eickmeyer> krytarik: ^
<studio-user033> Hi All! My my network manager icon disappeared (missing indicator), can you help me
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-05
<jediorder> Ei
<jediorder> oops
<jediorder> what's the best route to send feature suggestions?
<OvenWerks> not sure
<OvenWerks> I may be able to tell you if an idea makes sense or is possible.
<jediorder> OvenWerks, ok, cool. I'll brb.
<jediorder> ove
<jediorder> OvenWerks, I'm not sure where I saw it, but there's something called night control or something like and I think I saw it on the Ubuntu desktop where it controls the color of the screen to change to a warmer tone for night viewing.
<jediorder> and it's a feature that's already added to the OS. is that something that studio's going to have or already does? I haven't had the chance to check out Studio again in a couple of weeks.
<OvenWerks> jediorder: that would be (I expect) a part of gnome sreen which the ubuntu desktop uses
<jediorder> most of the time i've had to install a separate snap to control the color change
<jediorder> OvenWerks, oh ok.
<OvenWerks> Studio uses xfce
<jediorder> oh yeah, I know.
<OvenWerks> so you would want to see if it can be added to xfce or if a dual theme could do that
<OvenWerks> Or it would of course be possible to install Studio on top of ubuntu via ubuntustudio-installer
<jediorder> OvenWerks, not sure what dual theme means but just having the feature added to xfce'd be a cool thing
<jediorder> oh yeah, I forgot about that
<jediorder> installing studio on top of ubuntu
<OvenWerks> I, personally, find the gnome screen desktop a pain to use, but then I tend to use a lot of windows at a time.
<OvenWerks> I also find I use a menu a lot and ubuntu feels nobody uses those any more
<jediorder> OvenWerks, yeah, the one issue i've got with the gnome screen is that it doesn't have a whisker menu like xfce. i love the whisker menu so much better because of the organization of the software
<OvenWerks> While it is possible to add a menu plugin to gnome, I have not found any that actually deal properly with submenus (sub sub menus?)
<OvenWerks> the vanilla ubuntu desktop assumes the computer will b e used for browsing and maybe the odd game.
<mrz80> Hey folks...  I'm looking at getting larger keyboard to replace my Launchkey25. Any thoughts on an Arturia Keystep Essential 61 vs Novation Launchkey 61? With shipping they'd both be about the same, and they both look about equally capable.
<jediorder> mrz80, not sure if I'm stepping on the toes of the admins here but discussing keyboards isn't really the topic of this channel. this topic'd be better suited for #ubuntustudio-offtopic
<mrz80> Ok, didn't know 'bout that group.
<mrz80> I tend to lump everything not guitar related into Ubuntu Studio in my head 'cause it's all connected to my music computer at home :D
<jediorder> mrz80, it's ok. it happens. that's why we're here to kindly direct you where you should take certain topics to discuss. helps keep the channel on point as much as possible.
<Eickmeyer[m]> mrz80: Another good one is #ubuntu-offtopic. Those people will discuss just about anything, but don't expect technical support as that's off-limits there.
<Eickmeyer[m]> jediorder: You're good. As far as a theme switcher, that's outside of the scope of Ubuntu Studio, though it might be a good suggestion for the Xfce folk. As far as gnome desktop goes, there is an extension that does that.
<mrz80> Just came across a really interesting VST JX-8p emulator that I'm installing on the U.Studio laptop right now.
<jediorder> Eickmeyer[m], yeah, i'm going to relay my feature request over to the XFCE folks soon. oh, and so you know who you're talking to here, it's charlie. i used to go by carbonzero. i decided to change my username to something more me. lol
<Eickmeyer[m]> OH HEY jediorder/Charlie!!!!!!!
<jediorder> Eickmeyer[m], hey my friend!
<popey_> hello team!
<popey_> I just install ubuntu studio on my x220 as a test for 20.04
<popey_> Great success!
<guiverc> G'day popey_
<popey_> Smile, you're on YouTube :D
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-06
<Eickmeyer[m]> Hey!
<Eickmeyer[m]> Awesome, popey!
<peterpeter> Howdy.  First-timer.
<peterpeter> For all the people signed in, this is one dead forum.
<peterpeter> Unless I
<peterpeter> Unless I'm missing something.
<peterpeter> Which I sometimes do, in unfamiliar waters.
<peterpeter> Later.
<mrz80> Is there something "behind the scenes" that needs to happen with Carla to get it to handle MIDI properly?  I've tried a couple of different VSTs in Carla, and they all respond to all MIDI channels no matter what channel they're configured for.
<mrz80> JackD should be set up just fine. Standalone synth software (both what came with US and stuff I d/l'ed from other places) work just fine.
<Eickmeyer[m]> mrz80: I seem to recall some sort of discrepency with Windows VSTs and MIDI in Carla, but I'm not sure.
<Eickmeyer[m]> mrz80: The developer of Carla hangs out in #kxstudio.
<mrz80> Ah, another channel to add to the persist list :D
<mrz80> just doublechecked with padthv1; it behaves correctly as a carla plugin.  It's just the win VSTs that are acting funny.
<Eickmeyer[m]> mrz80: That's kinda to be expected. They're not running natively, after all.
<mrz80> True.
<mrz80> The stuff I'm working on for church right now won't depend on any Win plugins so it can wait.
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-07
<DGFL> hi
<DGFL> Hi!
<DGFL> Hi people
<DGFL> A\
<DGFL> I am returning to IRC after .... 25 years.. rs
<AppAraat[m]> DGFL: hi, welcome back :)
<drmacro1> What process, etc. allows the ports of a usb audio device to appear to jack, carla, etc. automagically when plugged in?
<drmacro> Anybody know what UBS adds to allow it to automatically recognize USB audio devices? I'm trying to figure out why UBS sees my Allen and Heath mixer, but, Debian does not (i.e. lsusb just shows the USB ID)
<OvenWerks> drmacro: in ubuntustudio that would be ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> drmacro: that package _should_ work in debian as well.
<OvenWerks> though you may wish to install it using dpkg -i rather than apt
<OvenWerks> That way it will not try to pull in deps from ubuntu
<OvenWerks> drmacro: we are looking at unbranding that package so it can be used by the linux community at large... but it has not got that far yet
<drmacro> OvenWerks: Is UBSControls going to play nice with Cadence?
<drmacro> OvenWerks: And where is the .deb file ... :-/
<drmacro> OvenWerks: version 1.11.3? (with debian 10)
<drmacro> OvenWerks: well...in fact dpkg -i actually says nope, cadence is already installed and conflicts... :P
<OvenWerks> drmacro: no, cadence and -controls do not work together
<Eickmeyer[m]> drmacro: Ubuntu Studio Controls does NOT play nice with Cadence.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !kxstudio | drmacro
<ubottu> drmacro: KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer[m]> drmacro: The minute you add that repo, you're no longer using Ubuntu Studio.
<drmacro> Guys, this is a clean install of Debian10 that was then overlayed with KXStudio as an experiment. There is no Ubuntu or UbuntuStudio on the machine.
<OvenWerks> drmacro: cadence is (from it's author) out of date anyway. Cadence interferes with -controls and -controls interferes with cadence even if one or the other is not being used at the time. Just being installed together is a problem
<Eickmeyer[m]> drmacro: If it's Debian, it's not supported here.
<Eickmeyer[m]> The topic line shows what's supported in this IRC channel.
<drmacro> I didn't ask for support here...I asked how UbuntuStudio auto recognized my A&H mixer.
<oerheks> there is #kxstudio here on #freenode
<oerheks> oh, and there are more than one Allen & Heath mixers ..
<Eickmeyer[m]> There's also #lau (Linux Audio Users).
<drmacro> Well, the mixer brand or model is not the issue. On all (4 different PC's running UbuntuStudio), when I plug in a USB mixer it's sources and sinks show up in, for example Carla. (this works on my X32, and my A&H, and others) I asked how that works. OvenWerks said, oh that's UBStudioControls
<oerheks> so, OvenWerks answered. you want the equivalent of UBstudiocontrols in KXstudio?
<drmacro> Um, no he thought it might install on Debian, I tried it, dpkg said nope, cadence is there you can't. I asked about the two playing nice BEFORE I tried it, then noted that I answered my own question.
<drmacro> Actually, I just wanted to find out if the auto recognize was just a setting added to UbuntuStudio that could be added to a Debian install.
<drmacro> Apparently, the answer is no.
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-08
<OvenWerks> drcce2001[m]: -controls monitors dbus for usb audio plugin messages and starts a thread of zita-ajbridge
<OvenWerks> drcce2001[m]: sorry that was for some one else
<OvenWerks> but I guess they have left already
<josephhenry> Hi there, I just went to the ubuntu studio website and I was thinking that the screenshots for the softwares like Blender should be updated to their latest version (for Blender it's 2.8x). What do you think?
<Eickmeyer[m]> josephhenry: That whole site, especially regarding screenshots, is work-in-progress and low-priority this close to our first LTS in 4 years.
<josephhenry> All right, thanks for the feedback!
